# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Justin/Becca/Jake

## Lennie

Since we know that Jake proposes on Friday 1st July to Becca, and i am sure she says yes.

In the Soap magazines the preview for next issue is:

Soaplife - Can Justin stop Becca's marriage to Jake
All About Soap - What secret causes Jake sorrow

I think Jake finds out about the kiss between Justin and Becca

----------


## Lennie

I read on a another site that Justin tells Jake that him and Becca are together, and Jake sees a text and dumps Becca.

----------


## gbnut

i think Jake Knows about Justin as i am sure becca told him ages ago that she was having difficulties with him.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i think Jake Knows about Justin as i am sure becca told him ages ago that she was having difficulties with him.


Yeah, i remember her telling Jake that Justin had a crush on her, but i think Jake just thought it was quite funny lol. He wasn't really bothered at the time. I think he just thought it was a daft crush, which is what i think it is too!

----------


## di marco

> Yeah, i remember her telling Jake that Justin had a crush on her, but i think Jake just thought it was quite funny lol. He wasn't really bothered at the time. I think he just thought it was a daft crush, which is what i think it is too!


i think he will be bothered if he finds out she kissed him even though it was only for a few seconds. and i agree it is only a stupid crush, everyone can see it apart from justin

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i think he will be bothered if he finds out she kissed him even though it was only for a few seconds.


He cant really complain about a kiss though, after what he did with Lisa Hunter!! lol

----------


## di marco

> He cant really complain about a kiss though, after what he did with Lisa Hunter!! lol


i know he cant but he will anyway. he will probably get all annoyed but after a few days calm down a bit

----------


## Abbie

oh no i hopw becca and jake in the end do get married ,they do dont they?

----------


## gbnut

becca is ment to be leaving does anyone know if jake leaves too?

----------


## Abbie

> becca is ment to be leaving does anyone know if jake leaves too?


i never knew this i hope they both dont leave

----------


## di marco

it was said ages ago that she was going to leave and i think the first thing said she was leaving in april and she didnt so maybe its not true, i hope not

----------


## Chris_2k11

It wouldn't bother me if she left. I mean, she doesn't really add much to the show does she??! Quite a plain character i think. No offence to anyone who likes her, but she aint on the top of my favourite people list   :Embarrassment:

----------


## di marco

i want to see her get together and be happy with jake. also if all the rumours are true there wont be hardly any of the cast left!

----------


## tadpole

I read that Becca sister is joining the cast

----------


## di marco

> I read that Becca sister is joining the cast


i havent heard that, it would give becca something else to do, where did you hear that?
(ps. welcome to the boards)

----------


## tadpole

Its on didgi spy that "Becca tidies the flat for Nancy coming", and I heard it from a friend that the casting department were looking for some one for Becca's sister - so that's who I think it is - Nancy I mean

----------


## tadpole

Thanks for the welcome - hope to be spending some time here - especially if Nancy is being played by who I heard it is - but better not say anymore because its only a rumour!

----------


## di marco

oh right, thanks for that, it will be nice for becca to have someone who she can have some sort of storyline with. and youll probably be spending loads of time on here as its well addictive!   :Smile:

----------


## Lennie

In a couple of months Jake and Becca do get married and Debbie comes back for the wedding

----------


## Chris_2k11

> In a couple of months Jake and Becca do get married and Debbie comes back for the wedding


It'll be good to see Debbie back! I like her   :Smile:  She's Cool   :Cool:  lol. Looks like Jack might have another lodger for a few days!

----------


## di marco

does anyone know when justin finally realises that becca doesnt like him cos today he still thought he was going out with her?

----------


## Lennie

Next week, Becca tells himmshe's marrying Jake and she doesnt want him(Justin) but Justin turns up at her flat begging her not to marry Jake, Jake finds out that he's hassling Becca, he confronts Justin and Justin tells him that him and Becca have slept together

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> Next week, Becca tells himmshe's marrying Jake and she doesnt want him(Justin) but Justin turns up at her flat begging her not to marry Jake, Jake finds out that he's hassling Becca, he confronts Justin and Justin tells him that him and Becca have slept together


That Justin's in a world of his own - it was so funny when Becca was trying to tell him that nothing would happen between them and you could hear what he thought everything meant.

----------


## di marco

> That Justin's in a world of his own - it was so funny when Becca was trying to tell him that nothing would happen between them and you could hear what he thought everything meant.


yeh that was funny, he was taking everything the wrong way!

----------


## di marco

> Next week, Becca tells himmshe's marrying Jake and she doesnt want him(Justin) but Justin turns up at her flat begging her not to marry Jake, Jake finds out that he's hassling Becca, he confronts Justin and Justin tells him that him and Becca have slept together


thanks. what does jake do when justin says hes slept with becca? does jake believe justin? and im sure becca wont be pleased

----------


## tasha_cfc

Yeah i hope Jake and Becca do get married as they make a great couple..

----------


## Debs

becca sister nancy arrives next week and justin takes her to the school ball

----------


## di marco

> becca sister nancy arrives next week and justin takes her to the school ball


im assuming her sisters younger then?

----------


## tasha_cfc

How old is nancy im guessing shes about 16/17 the same age as Justin!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> How old is nancy im guessing shes about 16/17 the same age as Justin!


Yeah she looks about that age on the hollyoaks website.

----------


## tasha_cfc

Well the next few episodes should be gd with her sister coming into it what do u think it will cause tension between becca and justin.

----------


## Lennie

I think Justin finally gets the message that Becca doesnt want him then that leads to him being heartbroken then there is the wedding which will be in about few months according to the pics and info in daily star last week, and then there is the knife culture storyline with Justin kicking off in August, but i still hope to see Becca/Justin scenes in the future

----------


## smile_be_merry

leav justin alone so what if the crush may not go anywhere but you never now what the hollyoaks gang could come up with a story line that justin gatecrashes becca and justinss wedding and the becca realises that she cant go through with the wedding and that she loves justim as well 

THIS IS NOT A SPOILER IT IS AN IDEA THAT I WOULD FIND FUNNY IN A WAY

----------


## di marco

> leav justin alone so what if the crush may not go anywhere but you never now what the hollyoaks gang could come up with a story line that justin gatecrashes becca and justinss wedding and the becca realises that she cant go through with the wedding and that she loves justim as well 
> 
> THIS IS NOT A SPOILER IT IS AN IDEA THAT I WOULD FIND FUNNY IN A WAY


lol that would be funny if that happens!   :Smile:  
(ps. welcome to the boards)

----------


## smile_be_merry

> lol that would be funny if that happens!   
> (ps. welcome to the boards)


thank you   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Yeah Welcome!   :Cheer:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> becca sister nancy arrives next week and justin takes her to the school ball


Yeah there she is on the picture below (im sure i dont need to point out which one!)  :Lol:  And what a weird looking necklace!   :Ponder:   :Lol:

----------


## di marco

> And what a weird looking necklace!


yeh it is quite weird but quite cool at the same time, though i wouldnt wear it

----------


## Chris_2k11

> yeh it is quite weird but quite cool at the same time, though i wouldnt wear it


the earring looks a bit weird too!

----------


## tadpole

Nice to see someone looking a bit different though - I think.  Maybe a breath of fresh air.  She's a great actress - anyone else recognise her?  :Cheer:

----------


## MichelleS

> She's a great actress - anyone else recognise her?


I used to watch 'The Worst Witch' a few years ago, and I think she was in that. I agree that it's nice to have someone a bit different on the show.

----------


## di marco

> the earring looks a bit weird too!


yeh i dont really like the earrings

----------


## di marco

> I used to watch 'The Worst Witch' a few years ago, and I think she was in that. I agree that it's nice to have someone a bit different on the show.


yeh it is good to have someone different. who was she in the worst witch?

----------


## Chris_2k11

She used to be on Crossroads too.

----------


## tadpole

Yes she's done a lot of tv and west end theatre - she was Enid Nightshade in worst Witch

----------


## di marco

> she was Enid Nightshade in worst Witch


really? she doesnt look like her

----------


## Katy

yeh it is her she just didnt have pink bits in her hair. I think shes going to cause a bit of trouble dont you think?

----------


## di marco

> yeh it is her she just didnt have pink bits in her hair. I think shes going to cause a bit of trouble dont you think?


yeh i think shes going to cause loads of trouble. and yes, i recognise her now, i remembered the voice! i havent seen hollyoaks since tuesday and i watched it today and i knew it was her

----------


## Lennie

How long is Justin at footie camp for? do u think Justin will come back in time for Jake and Becca's wedding as the wedding is next month

----------


## di marco

> How long is Justin at footie camp for? do u think Justin will come back in time for Jake and Becca's wedding as the wedding is next month


dont know, footie camp prob lasts the whole summer hols so it depends if the weddings at the end of august or not

----------


## Lennie

I think he should be back in couple weeks what with the wedding happening and also the knife culture storyline happening in August

----------


## smile_be_merry

hi ppl i think the jake becca and justin storyline is great

----------


## Chris_2k11

Where's Justin vanished to though?  :Confused:

----------


## di marco

> Where's Justin vanished to though?


hes gone to footie camp

----------


## Chris_2k11

> hes gone to footie camp


Oh right, thanx. I think this is getting a bit silly to be honest... I mean, Mandy & Tony were in it for a while and then all of a sudden they decided to disappear on Holiday somewhere and weren't seen for about a month! Ben & Lisa were in it for a while, now she's disappeared to her Gran's... and Ben's just nowhere to be seen! Now Justin's been in it for a while and he's disappeared to football camp!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  It's getting a bit stupid the way everyone's just disappearing for ages!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Fair enough, they've been on screen for a while and need a break, but I think that the writers should just pretend that they haven't gone away anywhere, but are still in the village, and to give the actor/actress a break, they should just show them on screen now & again, i.e. - sat in the restaurant or the pub, or walking past drive 'n' buy, etc, but not in any big scenes, then this means that they are getting a good break and some time off in real life. Fair enough, they will have to come into work sometimes, but only to film little scenes, because sending them away all the time is just getting stupid I think, and then atleast this way it stops us wondering where they are all the time.   :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> Oh right, thanx. I think this is getting a bit silly to be honest... I mean, Mandy & Tony were in it for a while and then all of a sudden they decided to disappear on Holiday somewhere and weren't seen for about a month! Ben & Lisa were in it for a while, now she's disappeared to her Gran's... and Ben's just nowhere to be seen! Now Justin's been in it for a while and he's disappeared to football camp!   It's getting a bit stupid the way everyone's just disappearing for ages!   Fair enough, they've been on screen for a while and need a break, but I think that the writers should just pretend that they haven't gone away anywhere, but are still in the village, and to give the actor/actress a break, they should just show them on screen now & again, i.e. - sat in the restaurant or the pub, or walking past drive 'n' buy, etc, but not in any big scenes, then this means that they are getting a good break and some time off in real life. Fair enough, they will have to come into work sometimes, but only to film little scenes, because sending them away all the time is just getting stupid I think, and then atleast this way it stops us wondering where they are all the time.


yeh thats a good idea birks, its ok to send people away now and again for a bit, but loads of characters one after the other is a bit silly. and where is ben anyway, cos nancys staying in his room?

----------


## Lennie

Gone down to a mate's in Cornwall

----------


## di marco

> Gone down to a mate's in Cornwall


oh right thanks. when were we told this as i cant remember?

----------


## Abbie

it wasnt long ago though and it wasnt a hig deal

----------


## di marco

> it wasnt long ago though and it wasnt a hig deal


might have been in one of the epis i missed the other week

----------


## Lennie

I think it was a day before Nancy arrived

----------


## di marco

> I think it was a day before Nancy arrived


yeh i missed those 2 days, thanks

----------


## Chris_2k11

Lisa's back soon!   :EEK!:

----------


## Abbie

yay finally :Big Grin:

----------


## Abbie

do you not like lisa i like her

----------


## Chris_2k11

> do you not like lisa i like her


Nah not really! She's too much of a whinger, and her voice goes through me!   :Angry:

----------


## Abbie

yer i agree with you there but there is somethong abput her charcter that i like but i cant but my finger on it yet

----------


## Chris_2k11

She's a nice girl and everything, but I started to go off her after the whole affair with Jake.

----------


## Abbie

> She's a nice girl and everything, but I started to go off her after the whole affair with Jake.


yer me too but now shes with ben i like her

----------


## Chris_2k11

> yer me too but now shes with ben i like her


hmm, yeah she's a bit better now I suppose   :Ponder:  Im looking forward to seeing what happens between her and Louise! (p.s. thanx for admiring me!   :Stick Out Tongue:  )

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah that will be interesting to see what happens between them both

----------


## Abbie

> hmm, yeah she's a bit better now I suppose   Im looking forward to seeing what happens between her and Louise! (p.s. thanx for admiring me!   )


oooooooooooooo yer the lisa and louise thing canbt wait!!!! :Big Grin: 
(p.s how did you know it was me)

----------


## Chris_2k11

> (p.s how did you know it was me)


Because it said we matched!   :Smile:

----------


## eastenders mad

did you keep getting that email i didn't bother doing it.

----------


## Lennie

*Spoilers*

Mon 15/8: Darlene finally cracks.
Wed 17/8: Ali gears up to confront Macki, only to be dealt two humiliating blows.
Thurs 18/8: It's A-level results day but Ali doesn't have grades on his mind.
*Fri 19/8: Ali and Macki are both found worse for wear. Becca leaves her hen night and heads to the hospital to confort Justin.*
Mon 22/8: The Taylor/Burtons receive devastating news regarding Ali.
Wed 24/8: Justin's silence gains him sympathy but stirs Darlene's contempt for Richard. Will she tell Liz about the fling?
*Thurs 25/8: Double wedding day - Becca's nervous - specially after a visit from Justin.*
Fri 26/8: Darlene and Justin face a race against time as everyone enjoys a good old knees-up at The Dog. It's confession time in the Taylor/Burton household.

----------


## gbnut

what is the affair with richard???

----------


## Lennie

He's having a affair with someone and Darlene finds out today

----------


## Chris_2k11

The Burton/Taylor family have certainly got it tough this year haven't they!!?   :EEK!: 

-Ali getting run over & dying!
-Justin getting done by the police for the stabbing of Macki!
-Mel getting date-raped!
-And now Richard's affair!

 :EEK!:

----------


## Lennie

I totally agree, they have all got problems especially poor Justin, wait till he finds out about Richard's affair. 
Didn't Richard cheat on his first wife with someone else and got divorced

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Yes, he did cheat on her. Once a cheat always one in my book

----------


## Lennie

I agree, do you think Jake will cheat again?

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I think he will, done the line

----------


## Lennie

I hope so, i just want to see a another kiss between Justin and Becca or something

----------


## Lennie

In All About Soap magazine, there is a preview for what will be in the next magazine, and its about Becca, its got in bold Betrayal then Who tempts Beccca away from Jake?

I think it is Justin, but since he is put in the young offenders prison, i am not sure, but i am hoping he gets out soon or on bail. i hope it is Justin

----------


## di marco

> In All About Soap magazine, there is a preview for what will be in the next magazine, and its about Becca, its got in bold Betrayal then Who tempts Beccca away from Jake?
> 
> I think it is Justin, but since he is put in the young offenders prison, i am not sure, but i am hoping he gets out soon or on bail. i hope it is Justin


ooooo sounds interesting! it might be justin, cant think who else it would be?

----------


## Katy

i hope its Justin. I guess we will have to wait and see.

----------


## di marco

i dont know if it will be justin after seeing todays epi, as he went to the church and didnt go in so that makes me think that hes realised she wont ever love him and is going to try and move on.
unless, he tries to move on but it doesnt work so he gets even more obsessed?

----------


## Lennie

I think justin just felt that becca should got through it since she's standing there, he's told her so many times that he loves her its up to her now.

Feel sorry for Justin, he's lost two people, in the last few weeks, first ali now becca to jake

----------


## Lennie

Can anybody help me out, because i was watching this scene with jake and ben, and i couldnt understand what they were saying, my cousins were talking. it was were jake was talking about becca and the kids she teaches i think, did jake call justin a murderer? or something along that line?

----------


## eastenderfan_91

i think thy are a great couple and i dont want them to leave!

----------


## di marco

> Can anybody help me out, because i was watching this scene with jake and ben, and i couldnt understand what they were saying, my cousins were talking. it was were jake was talking about becca and the kids she teaches i think, did jake call justin a murderer? or something along that line?


erm when was it on?

----------


## Lennie

Last wednesday

----------


## di marco

erm im not sure, i really cant remember sorry

----------


## Lennie

No problems, its just when they were both at becca's flat just before becca rang to tell them to go coz she wanted to come back, and they can't see each other the day before the wedding

----------


## di marco

> No problems, its just when they were both at becca's flat just before becca rang to tell them to go coz she wanted to come back, and they can't see each other the day before the wedding


i remember becca ringing and them having to go but i cant remember what they said

----------


## Lennie

Doesnt matter, anyways isnt Becca back on monday or today?(if you are watching the e4 episodes), i am sure she is at Ali's Funeral?

----------


## di marco

> Doesnt matter, anyways isnt Becca back on monday or today?(if you are watching the e4 episodes), i am sure she is at Ali's Funeral?


yeh she does go to alis funeral

----------


## Lennie

I can't wait to see her reaction when she finds out about Justin being in prison(or does she already know since its been in the papers) and also when he turns up at the funeral. And if she thinks he's gulity or innocent.

----------


## myvoice

Lennie I think it was Ben saying he didn't know what to say to Liz because one of her son's was dead and the other in the frame for murder. di marco might be able to give you the exact quote.

----------


## di marco

> Lennie I think it was Ben saying he didn't know what to say to Liz because one of her son's was dead and the other in the frame for murder. di marco might be able to give you the exact quote.


yeh ben was saying something about that. i think jake asked him if he thought he did it and ben said he didnt think justin would do something like that. im not 100% certain though

----------


## myvoice

Yeah that sounds about right di marco. Ben likes Justin doesn't he??? I remember he went round to chat to him about his decission to leave school. He told Becca he thought Justin was a wise nice lad. It was also Ben that told Justin to make up with Darlene after they had the window incident.

----------


## Lennie

Yeah, thats right. Its nice to know that Ben thinks Justin couldnt have done it, but i think that Jake think Justin did it.

----------


## di marco

yeh i think ben likes justin. i also think ben is one of the only people who can see that justin has changed since he went to bootcamp

----------


## Lennie

Also now that Becca and Jake are married, i think Becca will be worried about Justin more

----------


## di marco

> Yeah, thats right. Its nice to know that Ben thinks Justin couldnt have done it, but i think that Jake think Justin did it.


i dont know if deep down jake thinks justin did it or not, but he certainly hates him

----------


## Lennie

Thats true and we all know that Justin doesnt like him either

----------


## myvoice

di marco and Lennie it is funny you say that coz I was trying to work out why Jake hates Justin so much. Yes he pesters Becca but why should Jake feel threatened by that? Justin is a 16 year old boy!!!

----------


## di marco

> di marco and Lennie it is funny you say that coz I was trying to work out why Jake hates Justin so much. Yes he pesters Becca but why should Jake feel threatened by that? Justin is a 16 year old boy!!!


i think jake is insecure about the whole not being good enough for becca thing. also even though justins only 16, jake knows that justin kissed becca and that justin is in love with becca even though he also knows becca doesnt feel the same way. i think also probably that fact that he had an affair with lisa, whos younger than him, might make him think that becca could have one with justin

----------


## di marco

> di marco and Lennie it is funny you say that coz I was trying to work out why Jake hates Justin so much. Yes he pesters Becca but why should Jake feel threatened by that? Justin is a 16 year old boy!!!


i think jake feels insecure about the whole not being good enough for becca thing. also even though justins only 16, he knows justin kissed becca and knows that justin in love with becca even though he also knows that becca doesnt feel the same way. i think also the fact that jake had an affair with lisa, who is younger than him, makes him think that becca might have one with justin

----------


## myvoice

di marco you made some very good points there. I was also thinking Jake could have reason to believe that Becca may have feelings for Justin because he knows that Becca has put her job on the line for Justin about 4 times in the last year. He knows she wouldn't have done that for any other pupil.

----------


## Lennie

I don't think Jake knows that they kissed coz becca denied it, only people who know is Ali, Nicole, Mandy and Ben

----------


## Lennie

Ali Funeral and Justin's Appearence
Did anybody seen it on e4, i did it, it was good especiaaly justin walking in, and i couldnt believe it when becca actually made the effort to go and speak to him, she definately has feelings for him, it was so sweet when he said to her come and visit me, i need you becca

----------


## myvoice

Nicole told Nancy that they kissed remember!!! I agree the Becca/Justin scene was great tonight!!!

----------


## Lennie

*Hollyoaks Sep 19-24 Spoilers*

Jake (Kevin Sacre) heads out to try and save his job, but Becca (Ali Bastian) is preoccupied with her letter from Justin (Chris Fountain). 


If Mandy (Sarah Jayne Dunn) wants The Loft, she's going to have to make Becca (Ali Bastian) homeless. Becca knows Jake (Kevin Sacre) isn't happy about Nancy (Jessica Fox) staying with them, but she also has sisterly loyalties to think of. And Becca decides to visit Justin (Chris Fountain) on Thursday; the sisters tell Jake that she is going to Nancy's school that day.

Mandy (Sarah Jayne Dunn) bites the bullet and tells Becca (Ali Bastian) and Jake (Kevin Sacre) about selling their flat. Justin (Chris Fountain) focuses on his impending trial, but struggles to adjust to prison life.

Becca (Ali Bastian) visits Justin (Chris Fountain) in the young offenders institute, but doesn't tell Jake (Kevin Sacre). 

Justin (Chris Fountain) ignores Dean (Jordan Clark) and writes a letter to Becca begging her to come and visit him again.

----------


## myvoice

Yay lots of Justin and Becca!!!!

----------


## Lennie

> Yay lots of Justin and Becca!!!!


  :Cheer:  you can say that again

----------


## Lennie

*Becca's Betrayal!*

Becca and Jake Dean's wedding is nothing but a distant memory this fortnight. The pair are at loggerheads over Jake's refusal to move his belongings into their flat - has love's young dream turned into a nightmare already? Jake is working all hours and his insecurity about their social status is stressing him out. When he gets a suspension from work, the furious fella smashes a vase, cutting Becca's hand! Thankfully, all may not be lost when they talk things through, but Jake doesn't tell his missus the truth about his work trauma.

And Becca's hiding things too - like secretly arranging to visit Justin in prison. Are the cutest couple in Hollyoaks doomed?

*In the next edition of All about soap:*
ESCAPE! Who helps Justin go on the run?

----------


## Lennie

> *In the next edition of All about soap:*
> ESCAPE! Who helps Justin go on the run?


I think its going to be Becca

----------


## Gabby

I think Becca to!! She has a lot more feelings for him

----------


## di marco

thanks for the spoilers lennie, sounds good  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I think Becca to!! She has a lot more feelings for him


I don't think she does   :Confused:

----------


## di marco

> I don't think she does


i think she cares about him but i dont think she has feelings for him in the way that he has feelings for her

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i think she cares about him but i dont think she has feelings for him in the way that he has feelings for her


I think the only people she's had true feelings for are Jamie & Jake. Jamie more though.

----------


## di marco

> I think the only people she's had true feelings for are Jamie & Jake. Jamie more though.


yeh i agree. i def think her feelings for jamie were stronger than the ones she has for jake. i also think she had some feelings for adam but i dont think they were as strong

----------


## myvoice

I heard it is Nicole who helps Justin go on the run!!!

----------


## Lennie

Why would it be Nicole? the first person Justin would go to would be Becca, and i dont think Becca/Justin storyline would be ending soon since she goes and sees him

----------


## sarahwelford

maybe its darlene. Who helps him go on the run.
I am loving this storyline

----------


## myvoice

Me too. Apparently Nicole has money and so he tells her he loves her so that she will come with him.

----------


## Lennie

Maybe, but i get the feeling that Becca/Justin thing isnt going to end

----------


## Lennie

The only thing Nicole cares about is Connor and losing the virginity

----------


## myvoice

but now coners gone...

----------


## Lennie

I still cant see Nicole and Justin somehow

----------


## myvoice

me neither. I hope Darlene or Becca help him escape.

----------


## Lennie

I just want it to be Becca, as i love them together

----------


## myvoice

Yeah that would be really good. Might be a tad wierd tough. I have updated the episode guide if you are interested.

----------


## gbnut

i hope it is not becca why would she want justin when she has Jake???????????  

why have a boy when she has a man??????????

----------


## myvoice

Yeah but he is a really cute boy and he really loves her!!! Plus Jake is a bit dull.

----------


## di marco

somehow, i think id find it a bit unbelievable if nicole helped justin. though if it did happen, im sure theyd both be using each other for their own benefits. as you said, nicole is only interested in connor and losing her virginity, however i only think she was interested in connor cos he was there and he was older. now hes gone i think she will get over him fairly quickly, but will still be trying to lose her virginity to someone. so it would make sense in a way, justin needs to escape and some money, if nicole has money and is willing to help him escape then justin wont care who it is. nicole could then try to use the situation to her advantage to try and lose her virginity to justin. i dont think nicole really cares who she loses her virginity too, she just wants to lose it

----------


## myvoice

I agree with you completely di marco. Nicole fancied Justin for a year and she is desperate to lose her virginity so I reckon next time she see's Justin she will only have one thing on her mind.

----------


## Lennie

The only people who i could think would help him would be Becca, Darlene, Nicole or Mel

----------


## Lennie

In e4 episode yesterday: Justin's Trial will be in November

and we know that he escapes from prison, will that affect his trial date if he is caught again?

----------


## myvoice

True. I'm not sure Darlene would coz she doesn't deffinatly believe him. Mel would probably be too drunk to help. Do you not think Sophie would help him???

----------


## myvoice

> In e4 episode yesterday: Justin's Trial will be in November
> 
> and we know that he escapes from prison, will that affect his trial date if he is caught again?


Hope not otherwise the story might start to drag!!!   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Lennie

> True. I'm not sure Darlene would coz she doesn't deffinatly believe him. Mel would probably be too drunk to help. Do you not think Sophie would help him???


Sophie would, but Sophie's very mother type, she knows he's doing the wrong thing.

I am enjoying Mel standing up for Justin in these last episodes especially the funeral epsiode

----------


## myvoice

I would imagine Mel and Justin get on really well because she is a tomboy and he is a very laddy type of boy. Plus they both have naughty streaks and he had a drug addiction like she has an alchohol addiction. As well as the fact that she was the only one that didn't lie to him about his fathers death.

----------


## di marco

although sophie cares about justin and doesnt want him in prison, she wouldnt help him escape as shes too much of a goody-goody!

----------


## Lennie

> although sophie cares about justin and doesnt want him in prison, she wouldnt help him escape as shes too much of a goody-goody!


Thats what i mean about Sophie too.

----------


## myvoice

Yeah I agree actually. I think you might be right....

----------


## Lennie

Have u seen Becca and Justin pic on the official hollyoaks site?

----------


## myvoice

Yes it's sooo cute.

----------


## myvoice

I can't decide whether I want Justin to get with Becca or Darlene because both would be really good storylines.

----------


## di marco

id prefer to see him with darlene

----------


## myvoice

di marco I am starting to agree with you.

----------


## Abbie

> id prefer to see him with darlene


so would i

----------


## myvoice

Darlene is his age and not married.

----------


## sarahwelford

looks like its sphie and mel who help him run away

----------


## di marco

> looks like its sphie and mel who help him run away


where did you hear this? i can easily see mel helping him but i dont know whether sophie would

----------


## di marco

_ooops sorry posted twice_

----------


## myvoice

I think as much of a do-gooder Sophie is she would do anything to help her brother because she loves him. Plus she knows Justin is innocent and maybe her moral code would excuse helping an innocent person escape a life in prison.

----------


## Lennie

> id prefer to see him with darlene


I prefer him with Becca, and Darlene with Craig

----------


## kirsty_g

and me

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> I can't decide whether I want Justin to get with Becca or Darlene because both would be really good storylines.


yeah they would be good and interetsing. i dont think i want Justin to be wiht Darlene though i think they are good as brother and sister. i think him and Becca might be good. i fell sorry for him beacuse he likes her so much. i'm not kene on Jake so he doesnt mater and besides its about time Becca got her own back on him for vheating on her with Lisa! lol

----------


## Lennie

I agree about Justin and Darlene being good as bro and sis, thats how i like them.

----------


## Lennie

*Spoilers*


*Airing Monday, 19th September 2005 at 18:30 on Channel 4*
Jake heads out to try and save his job, but Becca is preoccupied with her letter from Justin. 


*Airing Tuesday, 20th September 2005 at 18:30 on Channel 4*
If Mandy wants The Loft, she's going to have to make Becca homeless. 

Becca knows Jake isn't happy about Nancy staying with them, but she also has sisterly loyalties to think of. 

And Becca decides to visit Justin on Thursday; the sisters tell Jake that she is going to Nancy's school that day. 


*Airing Wednesday, 21st September 2005 at 18:30 on Channel 4*
Mandy bites the bullet and tells Becca and Jake about selling their flat. 

Justin focuses on his impending trial, but struggles to adjust to prison life.


*Airing Thursday, 22nd September 2005 at 18:30 on Channel 4*
Becca visits Justin in the young offenders institute, but doesn't tell Jake. 


*Airing Friday, 23rd September 2005 at 18:30 on Channel 4*
Becca is stunned when Jake tells her they can squat, and Nancy is well up for the idea. 

Justin ignores Dean and writes a letter to Becca begging her to come and visit him again. 


*Airing Monday, 26th September 2005 at 18:30 on Channel 4*
Justin is escorted to the dentist after fighting with Dean. 

Mel is left reeling as Liz answers the door to two police officers. 

Jake and Nancy start their sit-in. Lee looks for a bachelor pad online.


*Airing Tuesday, 27th September 2005 at 18:30 on Channel 4*
Justin hides out waiting for Mel. 


*Airing Wednesday, 28th September 2005 at 18:30 on Channel 4*
Mandy and Dominic lay into Tony when he hires two heavies to shift Becca and Jake. 

Darlene suspects Justin has been in contact with Mel, while Richard does his best to avoid the issue. 


Airing Thursday, 29th September 2005 at 18:30 on Channel 4
Mel is struggling to keep her mind on work when Sophie turns up. 

And Tony is asleep outside Becca and Jake's flat when Dominic catches up with him.


*Airing Friday, 30th September 2005 at 18:30 on Channel 4*
Mel and Sophie are certain they're being followed as they walk through Chester en route to meet Justin. 

Tony may look a fool, but Jake and Becca are buying the flat.

----------


## Lennie

Looks like the twins help him out, but i got a feeling Sophie will eventually tell Liz, hope to see Becca being concerned when she finds out Justin's escaped prison.

----------


## di marco

> I think as much of a do-gooder Sophie is she would do anything to help her brother because she loves him. Plus she knows Justin is innocent and maybe her moral code would excuse helping an innocent person escape a life in prison.


i just think she would try and do it the "right" way though

----------


## di marco

> I prefer him with Becca, and Darlene with Craig


id prefer to see darlene with craig rather than with justin, but id rather see justin with darlene and not becca, becca should stay with jake

----------


## Lennie

No, i still want something to happen between Justin and Becca.

I cant believe Jake's behaviour this week, he's acting like a stroppy kid, i bet Becca feels like she has got another kid to deal with outside school

----------


## di marco

> I cant believe Jake's behaviour this week, he's acting like a stroppy kid, i bet Becca feels like she has got another kid to deal with outside school


yeh jakes behaviour hasnt been good but hes putting himself under loads of pressure to earn loads of money to provide for her. if his behaviour doesnt improve in a few weeks ill start to go off him

----------


## Bad Wolf

i think when justin escapes prison the week after next him and darlene will get jiggy and she will end up pregnant and call the baby ali!!!!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> *Airing Tuesday, 20th September 2005 at 18:30 on Channel 4*
> If Mandy wants The Loft, she's going to have to make Becca homeless.


Omg Mandy's gonna chuck Becca out!?   :EEK!:

----------


## Lennie

Unless Becca buys the flat

----------


## Chris_2k11

Mandy's being quite unreasonable towards Becca lately, she weren't very nice to her the other day when she came round either!   :Nono:   :Ponder:

----------


## Lennie

> *Spoilers*
> 
> *Airing Tuesday, 27th September 2005 at 18:30 on Channel 4*
> Justin hides out waiting for Mel. 
> 
> *Airing Wednesday, 28th September 2005 at 18:30 on Channel 4*
> Darlene suspects Justin has been in contact with Mel, while Richard does his best to avoid the issue. 
> 
> *Airing Thursday, 29th September 2005 at 18:30 on Channel 4*
> ...



Looks like its not Becca who helps him it Mel and Sophie, i am hoping Justin does go and see Becca

----------


## Lennie

> Mandy's being quite unreasonable towards Becca lately, she weren't very nice to her the other day when she came round either!


Only coz she wanted to get it on with Tony.

I am surprised Mandy hasnt asked Becca about whats been going on while she has been away such as Ali being dead and Justin in prison, i thought they would talk about that

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I am surprised Mandy hasnt asked Becca about whats been going on while she has been away such as Ali being dead and Justin in prison, i thought they would talk about that


Yeah but Mandy aint really much of a gossip is she? lol

----------


## Lennie

> Yeah but Mandy aint really much of a gossip is she? lol


Yeah but still, she knew them and also asking Becca how she is feeling

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Yeah but still, she knew them and also asking Becca how she is feeling


Yeah she could have atleast asked her if she was ok.

----------


## di marco

> Mandy's being quite unreasonable towards Becca lately, she weren't very nice to her the other day when she came round either!


i know, mandy is being a bit unreasonable since shes been back, she was really rude to becca about her wedding photos

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i know, mandy is being a bit unreasonable since shes been back, she was really rude to becca about her wedding photos


Poor Becca, first Mandy been horrible, now Jake!   :Sad:  lol

----------


## di marco

> Poor Becca, first Mandy been horrible, now Jake!   lol


i feel sorry for becca, people seem to take advantage of the fact that shes not normally horrible or that angry towards people

----------


## Lennie

What Jake did on Thursday episode, where he broke the vase and it cut Becca was wrong, he actin like a stroppy kid, i still cant figure out what Becca sees in him after what happened with Lisa and now this, he's dull.

----------


## sarahwelford

and he is not even good looking i would have justin any day

----------


## Lennie

> and he is not even good looking i would have justin any day


Same here   :Thumbsup:

----------


## sarahwelford

I do not see why becca would pick jake over justin well apart from her being his teacher and everything

----------


## Lennie

But i do get the feeling that Becca does have feelings for Justin, i dont think she realises she does, its her body language and her facial expressions she does when she is with him and when somebody is talking about him, that kinda gives it away

----------


## sarahwelford

yes maybe something will come of it in the future

----------


## myvoice

I reckon there is a chance that summat will happen.

----------


## Lennie

Becca receive a letter from Justin yesterday, did anybody see what was written on it?

----------


## eastenders mad

no cause it didn't give you much never time to read.

----------


## di marco

> Becca receive a letter from Justin yesterday, did anybody see what was written on it?


the only thing you saw was at the top it said hope you get this ok (or something along those lines) and at the bottom it said love justin

----------


## Lennie

There's pics of Justin on the run and Justin with Sophie and Mel on the previews page on hollyoaks.com

----------


## Lennie

Apparently there are rumours or if it true that Becca grasses up on Justin

----------


## di marco

> Apparently there are rumours or if it true that Becca grasses up on Justin


really? where did you hear that?

----------


## Lennie

> really? where did you hear that?


On the official forum site, and also i think its in all the main soap magazines, which i am buying today.

----------


## di marco

> On the official forum site, and also i think its in all the main soap magazines, which i am buying today.


ok thanks

----------


## Lennie

Just watched the first look episode on E4, the Justin/Becca scenes were good, very touching as Justin is telling Becca how he is innocent and telling her what went on that day when Macki got stabbed.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Just watched the first look episode on E4, the Justin/Becca scenes were good, very touching as Justin is telling Becca how he is innocent and telling her what went on that day when Macki got stabbed.


Yeah I watched that too, it was good.

----------


## Lennie

*Spoilers*

I have read my soap mags again, i get the feeling that Becca might betray him or the other person it might be would be Darlene, but its made to look like Becca has done it, which is what Justin will be thinking.

And the only reason i think she hestitated to give the passport/money, is that she didnt want him go, coz if he had them in his hands he would be out of there like a shot.
Other thing no one can't deny that Becca does care for him.

But i can't wait when Justin catches up with Becca as in Soaplife, it said that Becca Terrified...Will Justin Catch Up With Her

----------


## myvoice

Justin won't hurt her though, she has no reason to be terrified of him, he loves her, he would never hurt her.

----------


## Lennie

> Justin won't hurt her though, she has no reason to be terrified of him, he loves her, he would never hurt her.


I don't think he'll hurt her, but he's got to be angry, i think he will make her feel guilty.


I happy coz this means we will have more Justin/Becca scenes coming up in the next few weeks   :Cheer:

----------


## myvoice

I reckon if she feels guilty she might try and make it up to him by kissing him!!!! That would be great!!!!

----------


## Lennie

> I reckon if she feels guilty she might try and make it up to him by kissing him!!!! That would be great!!!!


Another kiss would be great to see but i don't want Becca to do on purpose like trying to make up for what she did, i want it to be like she really means it.

Imagine if they are arguing and the next minute they are kissing, and they don't know how it happened, how cool would that be   :Cool:

----------


## myvoice

Yeah thats how I see it Lennie. Like a release of tension over everything that has been building up for so long. Then maybe she sleeps with him but feels guilty and then he is caught by the police.

----------


## Lennie

> Yeah thats how I see it Lennie. Like a release of tension over everything that has been building up for so long. Then maybe she sleeps with him but feels guilty and then he is caught by the police.


I agree about the tension bit, something like that has got to happen, coz hollyoaks are still carrying on this storyline with Becca and Justin which has got to mean something, coz personally i thought it would be finished when the whole stabbing storyline started, but i am glad its carried on.  :Smile:

----------


## myvoice

It is sweet. I can't believe they waited until Becca was married before doing anything though!!!

----------


## Lennie

> It is sweet. I can't believe they waited until Becca was married before doing anything though!!!


I actually don't mind Becca being married then doing something after, i don't know it kinda feels and makes it dangerous situation (do you get what i am saying?)

----------


## myvoice

True. I guess they just wanted to be able to do the double wedding.

----------


## Lennie

What exactly did Dean say to Justin about Becca?

----------


## myvoice

They were asking him if she was his gf. Going on about him getting it on wiv a married woman and about her being his teacher.Justin said she wasn't his gf. Then Dean was infering that Becca was Justin's sister and he fancied her basically that it was some kind of insest.

----------


## Lennie

> They were asking him if she was his gf. Going on about him getting it on wiv a married woman and about her being his teacher.Justin said she wasn't his gf. Then Dean was infering that Becca was Justin's sister and he fancied her basically that it was some kind of insest.


Thanks for that.

Here is another rumour/spoiler i read:

Darlene sets a trap by getting the police to wait at the park. Becca is hesitant to hand over the passport and then the police advance, leading Justin to assume that Becca has set him up. But he manages to outrun the police and gets away, intent on revenge on Becca!


(i thought darlene would be involved somewhere)

----------


## Lennie

> *Spoilers*
> 
> *Airing Monday, 26th September 2005 at 18:30 on Channel 4*
> Justin is escorted to the dentist after fighting with Dean. 
> Mel is left reeling as Liz answers the door to two police officers. 
> Jake and Nancy start their sit-in. 
> *Airing Tuesday, 27th September 2005 at 18:30 on Channel 4*
> Justin hides out waiting for Mel. 
> *Airing Wednesday, 28th September 2005 at 18:30 on Channel 4*
> ...



*Spoilers: 3rd Oct - 16th Oct*

*Airing Monday, 3rd October 2005 at 18:30 on Channel 4*
Darlene accuses Mel and Sophie of meeting Justin, but the twins strongly deny it. 
Sophie suggests they ask Becca (Ali Bastian) to talk to Justin; surely he'll listen to her. 
*Airing Tuesday, 4th October 2005 at 18:30 on Channel 4*
Sophie and Mel visit Becca to see if she'll meet Justin and convince him to turn himself in. 
*Airing Wednesday, 5th October 2005 at 18:30 on Channel 4*
Mel and Sophie are terrified that Becca will land them in trouble with the police. 
*Airing Friday, 7th October 2005 at 18:30 on Channel 4*
Becca wrestles with her principles: should she help Justin or turn him in to the police?
*Airing Tuesday, 11th October 2005 at 18:30 on Channel 4*
Jake suspects someone's in trouble in the village; a police officer has been hanging about outside the flat all morning. 
However anxious, Jake comforts a tearful Becca and reassures her they're in this together.
*Airing Wednesday, 12th October 2005 at 18:30 on Channel 4*
Though Jake reassures Becca the police officer outside is for their protection, she can't help feeling like a prisoner in her own home.
*Airing Friday, 14th October 2005 at 18:30 on Channel 4*
Jake tries to persuade Becca to get out of the flat, maybe even visit him at lunchtime, but she's reluctant to agree. 
Tony is furious when the police interrupt his dress rehearsal to look for Justin.
*Airing Sunday, 16th October 2005 at 18:30 on Channel 4*
Becca is unnerved when Darlene turns up to see her. 
With Darlene's words ringing in her ears, Becca calls off the police protection.

----------


## eastenders mad

i can just image tony get in a fight with the police cause nothing goes right for him.
He will then get arrested that will be funny to watch.

i read that Darlene tells the police that Becca is meeting up with Justin to give him he passports and tickets. but something happened can't remeber what it was though lol.

----------


## Lennie

I knew Darlene would be the one to grass Justin up  :Angry:  , but Justin will think its Becca   :Sad:

----------


## gbnut

> and he is not even good looking i would have justin any day


no one in beccas position would be in there right mind to pick a school boy.

----------


## Lennie

I just read the new issue of Inside Soap today, its says that after Justin realises that the police are after him, he says to Becca ' I'll have you for this ' and that leaves her feeling nervous that he will take revenge.

----------


## Lennie

> I just read the new issue of Inside Soap today, its says that after Justin realises that the police are after him, he says to Becca ' I'll have you for this ' and that leaves her feeling nervous that he will take revenge.



Imagine, if the one person who you trust, care, love the most in whole world, does that to you, its going to hurt, its likes a knife stabbed and twisted into you, and that is how Justin is going to feel,  :Sad:  , trust me all you will feel is anger, also asking that question 'why'

----------


## xsoftladybugx

I feel really sorry for Justin, Its well unfair  :Sad:

----------


## Lennie

Here Justin with Jake (i think outside Becca's flat)  

On the Friday 14th October on the official site:

Justin and Jake

----------


## xsoftladybugx

I read it today in sneak that Becca meets him in the park but in the middle of the meeting the police arrive and chase after Justin. I cant believe her he didnt do it and she wants him put back in there she deserves a slap lol!!

----------


## Lennie

Look on the new issue of Inside Soap, All About Soap and Soaplife magazines, its got pics of Justin at Becca's flat, he's grabbing hold of her.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Look on the new issue of Inside Soap, All About Soap and Soaplife magazines, its got pics of Justin at Becca's flat, he's grabbing hold of her.


Oooh sounds interesting   :Ponder:

----------


## di marco

> Look on the new issue of Inside Soap, All About Soap and Soaplife magazines, its got pics of Justin at Becca's flat, he's grabbing hold of her.


would anyone be able to scan any of those pics onto here? dont worry if you cant

----------


## Lennie

> would anyone be able to scan any of those pics onto here? dont worry if you cant


sorry, i can't i havent got a scanner.

Maybe on chris fountain's site on freewebs will be able to, if they have got the mags   :Ponder:

----------


## di marco

> sorry, i can't i havent got a scanner.
> 
> Maybe on chris fountain's site on freewebs will be able to, if they have got the mags


ok thanks

----------


## eastenders mad

i saw in the all about soap that he grabs Nicola Owen.

----------


## Lennie

OMG, i did watch the E4 episode but only uptil Becca gets to the park, then me and my family had to go out, so i missed the best bit: Justin and Becca  :Sad:  

please tell me what happened?

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

> i saw in the all about soap that he grabs Nicola Owen.


 no nicole goes with 'the man she loves' apparrently! but i think they get busted when russ sees nicole with justin. not 2 sure about the last bit but she goes on the run with him.

----------


## eastenders mad

oh right thanks i must have read it wrong lol

----------


## Lennie

I loved it, i was bit shocked that he called a bitch, as i thought he wouldnt say that to her, and i also liked the look he gave her at the end.

Hey, i did watch the E4 episode only uptil Becca came to see Mel, pls tell what happened after that? and why didnt Becca take J's passport with her to give to Mel, the one reason i can think of is, that she's doesnt want him to leave the country

----------


## gbnut

she went back to her flat after mel scaring her and she phoned the police asking for police protection.  she does not want him to leave the country she wants him to hand himself in.

----------


## Lennie

thats why i think she kept the passport

----------


## Lennie

I liked todays ch4 episode, jake and becca arguing coz of justin, loved the bit when becca said he didnt do it

----------


## Lennie

I got my copy of Inside Soap today, i couldnt believe when i read the bit: where Justin and Nicole kiss   :Angry:   , because they are trying to hide their identities from the police, apparently Nicole's excited they kissed but Justin just sees it as a escape route from the police (as i am guessing a policeman sees them so they have to act like a normal couple to avoid suspision)

----------


## Lennie

*SPOILERS: Monday 24th October - Friday 4th November*


*Airing Monday, 24th October 2005 at 18:30 on Channel 4*
It's Darlene and Richard vs. Mel and Liz in the Taylor/ Burton household. 
Richard is not happy with his wife, but Darlene is delighted to watch the family fall apart. 
Nicole secretly makes a call to Sophie, persuading her to take her to see Justin tomorrow. 

*Airing Tuesday, 25th October 2005 at 18:30 on Channel 4*
Nicole accuses Becca of betraying Justin, jeopardising his chances of Becca's support in court. 
Sophie lays it on the line; Justin needs her support.

*Airing Wednesday, 26th October 2005 at 18:30 on Channel 4*
Becca sneaks off to visit Justin, and feels very guilty. 
Becca cannot say no to Justin, and promises to try and come back next week

*Wednesday, 2nd November 2005 at 18:00 on Channel 4*
Becca and Jake are due to finally complete on the flat, and Becca pulls a sickie; but she secretly visits Justin


*Thursday, 3rd November 2005 at 18:30 on Channel 4*
Nicole is upset about Justin, and Sarah only manages to make things worse, especially with Nancy stirring things.

*Friday, 4th November 2005 at 18:30 on Channel 4*
Mrs Taylor asks Craig to convince Darlene to support Justin.

----------


## eastenders mad

wow they are really good does anyone know if Justin gets set free i hope he does.
Then him and Nicole and be together.
I doubt he will live in hollyoaks again lol.

----------


## Lennie

Nooooooo!!!!!, not him and Nicole - she is so annoying

----------


## Lennie

*Monday 7th Nov - Friday 11th Nov 2005 Spoilers*

*Airing Monday, 7th November 2005 at 18:30 on Channel 4*
Louise's revelation that she believes she was spiked takes Becca's mind off the prospect of Justin's trial.

*Airing Wednesday, 9th November 2005 at 18:30 on Channel 4*
Justin's agonising week-long wait for Becca to return to the Young Offenders' Institution is over. 
Becca departs, leaving Justin with just the faint glimmer of hope that, perhaps, his love is not altogether unrequited.

*Airing Friday, 11th November 2005 at 18:00 on Channel 4*
Justin is getting advice from both sides of the law, fellow offender Dean in the Young Offenders' Institution, and his defence barrister. 

When the prison officer grabs him and takes him away, things look worse than ever for Justin.

----------


## Jade

Becca and Justin would make a rubbish couple, hes far to young and immature with it.

----------


## Lennie

> Becca and Justin would make a rubbish couple, hes far to young and immature with it.


I know he's young, but he's not immature   :Nono:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I know, I wouldn't say he's immature Jade! I think he's quite the opposite lol

----------


## Lennie

With everything he's been through and the way he acts - its not immature.

Other characters who are older like Joe, Max and OB - they act immature as they havent been through what Justin has and also they are all different from Justin

----------


## di marco

i dont like the idea of justin and nicole or justin and becca getting together!

----------


## Lennie

Definately not Nicole

----------


## Jade

> With everything he's been through and the way he acts - its not immature.
> 
> Other characters who are older like Joe, Max and OB - they act immature as they havent been through what Justin has and also they are all different from Justin


I'd say Max has been through alot more than Justin, atleas Justin has the support of his family. Max just has Mandy, and Mandy has her own problems. Infact she's prob been through/is going through more than anyone else on Hollyoaks.

----------


## Jade

> i dont like the idea of justin and nicole or justin and becca getting together!


No nor me.

----------


## di marco

> No nor me.


at least someone agrees with me!

----------


## di marco

> I'd say Max has been through alot more than Justin, atleas Justin has the support of his family. Max just has Mandy, and Mandy has her own problems. Infact she's prob been through/is going through more than anyone else on Hollyoaks.


yes, mandy has been through the most out of everyone. ok justin has been through a far bit considering his age but you have to remember that most of it, like the boot camp etc, were his own fault

----------


## Lennie

Yes, definately the drug taking (he was trying to block out the pain and also doing it to spite his mum) and boot camp was his doing, but after that he's tried to a nice guy and look where thats got him

----------


## xsoftladybugx

I get really upset when i watch hollyoaks atm, theres too much sadness there lol Justin on the run....Mandy and her baby....The Burtons in general  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gbnut

you must remember that it is tv and not real!!!  no disrespect ment x

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I get really upset when i watch hollyoaks atm, theres too much sadness there lol Justin on the run....Mandy and her baby....The Burtons in general


Frankie's back this week, she'll brighten the place up a bit!   :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

> Frankie's back this week, she'll brighten the place up a bit!


where has frankie been?

----------


## Chris_2k11

Nowhere, I just mean she's back in the show cos she hasn't been seen for a while.

----------


## di marco

> Nowhere, I just mean she's back in the show cos she hasn't been seen for a while.


yeh thats what i meant, was she meant to have been somewhere or have we just not seen her?

----------


## Lennie

*E4 Episode 25/10/05* was good - 

Can't believe the way Nicole talked to Becca, i would have slapped her    :Angry:   (but it would be wrong as Becca's her teacher)

Justin was in it and it clearly shows that he is still fancies Becca, and wants her, even though Sophie didnt know about J feelings for Becca, she can clearly see that he still does, its just dumb Nicole who can't.
Liked the bit where Nicole went to touch his hand he moved his hands away slightly. (i couldnt help but laugh   :Lol:   )

Justin was not happy when Nicole told him about her having words with Becca. Justin so badly wants to see Becca, to say sorry to her about threatening her, that was sweet.

It was cute him saying 'i need...the defence needs her' - it so obvious he was going to say 'i need her'

Sophie is so sweet still trying to get Becca, on her side and also begging her to see Justin.
I loved the line where Sophie says - 'i know you and Justin share a special relationship'

Did anybody see Becca's reaction when Nicole said Justin's my boyfriend, correct me if i am wrong i dont think Becca believed her

Also i forgot to mention his face lit up when the name Becca was said by Sophie or Nicole

----------


## Lennie

*E4 Episode: Justin/Becca* - loved the scenes (alot of emotions from both the characters and well acted)



It was so sweet, when Justin came out to find Becca waiting to see him, you can tell he didnt know she was going to come, his eyes welled up   :Sad:  . And Becca was glad to see him. 

Did anybody notice when Becca said Nicole's name Justin quickly changed the subject (so obvious he does not want to talk about Nic)

He apoligised to her saying he wouldn't have hurt her, she said i know, i just overreacted.

They talked about the trial, Justin got emotional  (but he was already emotional when he saw Becca there to meet him) loved the bit where Becca put her hand to the glass and Justin also went to put his hand there.   :Sad:  

At the end Justin couldnt believe the time was nearly up and begged Becca to stay and to visit him next week and she said she will try and come next week.   :Smile:

----------


## Angeltigger

Oh i think i will   :Crying:  the whole way throught as i nearlly   :Crying:  when i was reading it- thanks Lennie i thought i would come and see what you said

----------


## Lennie

OMG OMG OMG   :Love:  , Chris Fountain looked so hot, gorgeous and sexy on NTA's tonight - i love his hair    :Wub:

----------


## xsoftladybugx

Damn i missed it   :Crying:

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah he sure was and Ali laughted when he watch himself get ran over

----------


## Lennie

*Spoilers - Justin's Trial*

*Monday 14th November*
The atmosphere is tense at the Taylor/ Burtons' as they prepare for the first day of Justin's trial. Liz and Mrs Mackintosh meet again, as Macki's mother asks what is left for her now her son is dead.

*Tuesday 15th November*
Its time for Darlene to take the stand at Justin's trial.

*Wednesday 16th November*
It's Justin's (Chris Fountain) turn to defend himself at his trial. The prosecution reels off all the times Becca (Ali Bastian) visited him without his knowledge.

----------


## di marco

> OMG OMG OMG   , Chris Fountain looked so hot, gorgeous and sexy on NTA's tonight - i love his hair


have you got any pics please?  :Smile:

----------


## Lennie

> have you got any pics please?


I hope this works: Gettyimages

Though watching him on NTA he looks better there then in this pic  :Smile:

----------


## Angeltigger

What was Ali wearing?

----------


## Chris_2k11

lol! I know!

----------


## Angeltigger

And it was like his Last award thing

----------


## Lennie

> *Spoilers - Justin's Trial*
> 
> *Monday 14th November*
> The atmosphere is tense at the Taylor/ Burtons' as they prepare for the first day of Justin's trial. Liz and Mrs Mackintosh meet again, as Macki's mother asks what is left for her now her son is dead.
> 
> *Tuesday 15th November*
> Its time for Darlene to take the stand at Justin's trial.
> 
> *Wednesday 16th November*
> It's Justin's (Chris Fountain) turn to defend himself at his trial. The prosecution reels off all the times Becca (Ali Bastian) visited him without his knowledge.



*Thursday 17th November*
It's Nicole's (Ciara Janson) turn for a grilling at Justin's (Chris Fountain) trial. Then the barristers some up their cases... There's tension in the Dean household after the revelations about Becca (Ali Bastian) skipping school to visit Justin.

*Friday 18th November*
It's the day of Justin's (Chris Fountain) verdict: has Darlene's (Sarah Lawrence) testimony had any impact on the jury? Jake (Kevin Sacre) is left alone at the flat to stew in his foul mood; does he realise how much of a mess his marriage is in?

----------


## Angeltigger

But Justin said when Nicole went to see him in Jail that she can not say that he never killed Macki as it is too personal

----------


## Lennie

> But Justin said when Nicole went to see him in Jail that she can not say that he never killed Macki as it is too personal


Sorry, i don't know what you mean?

----------


## Angeltigger

You know when Nicole and Sophie went to see Justin in jail and Nicole said that she was rude to becca and justin said that she should have not done as Justin need her to be there for when the trail (sp) come to stand up for him and nicole said that she would stnad up for him as she loved him and that she knew that he never killed Macki justin said that she could not be one of those people who give evidence as she was too personal- i think meaning she would not answer right as she was in love with him, but now it says that Nicole is going to give evidene when Justin said that she could not...

----------


## Lennie

Justin was only saying that coz he wanted Becca to see him, and only wanted Sophie to go and talk to Becca, not Nicole, so he had to convince her someway for her not to go and talk to Becca, coz before the visit Nic was really horrrible to Becca.

----------


## Angeltigger

I Knew that he wanted Becca i just thought Justin just did not want her there- just in case he did go down

----------


## Lennie

What you are saying that J didnt want Becca at the court to see him go down?   :Confused:

----------


## Angeltigger

No i mean Nicole

----------


## Lennie

Justin is was just using Nicole in that tuesday's episode - annoying Nic has got it her head, they are going out - but its clear J still loves Becca

----------


## Angeltigger

I know that

----------


## Lennie

> What was Ali wearing?


I swear he doesnt know how to dress, he even wore that sort of thing at the British Soap Awards in May

----------


## Angeltigger

Maybe he knew that they were going to win anything so he never did anything- but i thought he would dress up as it was his last Award thing

----------


## Lennie

Anyways i wasn't really looking at Ali only Justin - wow and he looked good

----------


## Angeltigger

He sure it it was so sad when they do the scenes of him in jail

----------


## di marco

> I hope this works: Gettyimages
> 
> Though watching him on NTA he looks better there then in this pic


thanks for the pic, he looks well nice!  :Smile:

----------


## Lennie

> thanks for the pic, he looks well nice!


I know   :Smile:  , i can't anymore pics of him, but Mel and Sophie looked nice.

----------


## di marco

> I know   , i can't anymore pics of him, but Mel and Sophie looked nice.


cool, where can i find all these pics, are they all on that site?

----------


## Lennie

> cool, where can i find all these pics, are they all on that site?



Look on - wireimage.com. gettyimages, and planetxposure.com - and type in their names

----------


## di marco

> Look on - wireimage.com. gettyimages, and planetxposure.com - and type in their names


ok thanks will do  :Smile:

----------


## Lennie

> Look on - wireimage.com. gettyimages, and planetxposure.com - and type in their names


You found any pics then   :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> You found any pics then


havent looked yet, im trying to do homework at the same time atm so will prob look tonight

----------


## Lennie

> *Thursday 17th November*
> It's Nicole's (Ciara Janson) turn for a grilling at Justin's (Chris Fountain) trial. Then the barristers some up their cases... There's tension in the Dean household after the revelations about Becca (Ali Bastian) skipping school to visit Justin.
> 
> *Friday 18th November*
> It's the day of Justin's (Chris Fountain) verdict: has Darlene's (Sarah Lawrence) testimony had any impact on the jury? Jake (Kevin Sacre) is left alone at the flat to stew in his foul mood; does he realise how much of a mess his marriage is in?


Looks like there are arguements coming in the Dean's flat, well we all know where Becca's going to be on friday - supporting Justin   :Cheer:

----------


## Lennie

Did anyone watch the last Wednesday episode where Jake was at the pub doing the electrics and Steph asked him 'how did you know Becca was the one for you' - and Jake answered 'I dunno really - we just sorta suit', i mean what sort of answer was that, i was shocked when he said that - i thought he would say more then that, who would have thought Jake would come out saying that on wednesday's episode when Steph asked him how did you know that Becca was the one.

I bet if you asked Justin why he thought him and Becca would be good together he wouldn't come out with what Jake said.

----------


## Chris_2k11

lol, and then Darren went 'Yeah! Cos you'll just bore each other to death!' lmao!   :Lol:

----------


## di marco

> Did anyone watch the last Wednesday episode where Jake was at the pub doing the electrics and Steph asked him 'how did you know Becca was the one for you' - and Jake answered 'I dunno really - we just sorta suit', i mean what sort of answer was that, i was shocked when he said that - i thought he would say more then that, you would have thought Jake would come out saying that on wednesday's episode when Steph asked him how did you know that Becca was the one.
> 
> I bet if you asked Justin why he thought him and Becca would be good together he wouldn't come out with what Jake said.


i didnt see last wednesdays epi but that was a bit stupid coming from jake

----------


## di marco

> lol, and then Darren went 'Yeah! Cos you'll just bore each other to death!' lmao!


what he said that about jake and becca?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> what he said that about jake and becca?


Yeah!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Lennie

> i didnt see last wednesdays epi but that was a bit stupid coming from jake


I know, and things he's done to get her back and finally married her. I swear Jake is dull and stupid.

----------


## di marco

> Yeah!


obviously darrens just bitter!

----------


## Lennie

> lol, and then Darren went 'Yeah! Cos you'll just bore each other to death!' lmao!


Thats was funny, and Steph replyed 'Becca's not boring' and Jake said sort of angrily 'neither am i'

----------


## di marco

> I know, and things he's done to get her back and finally married her. I swear Jake is dull and stupid.


i dont know, jake can sometimes say quite nice things, i dont know if its just cos he cant express his feelings or what but it might seem like he doesnt really care?

----------


## di marco

> Thats was funny, and Steph replyed 'Becca's not boring' and Jake said sort of angrily 'neither am i'


lol that sounds funny!

----------


## Lennie

> I bet if you asked Justin why he thought him and Becca would be good together he wouldn't come out with what Jake said.


I think Justin would be like - she completely understands me and is always there for me and never doubts me and is caring, loving, sweet and is so beautiful.   :Smile:

----------


## Angeltigger

> I know, and things he's done to get her back and finally married her. I swear Jake is dull and stupid.


He is abit dull and Stupid

----------


## Chris_2k11

Jake's boring, he's always whining on!   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## di marco

> Jake's boring, he's always whining on!


i liked him to start with.............

----------


## Angeltigger

it because he a adult and at the time being everyone is worried about Justin

----------


## Lennie

> i liked him to start with.............


Me too, i still like him abit, but after the Lisa incident he's sort of gone down in my book, its like it wasnt one night stand, but he kept going back for more.

----------


## di marco

> Me too, i still like him abit, but after the Lisa incident he's sort of gone down in my book, its like it wasnt one night stand, but he kept going back for more.


yeh i agree, hes ok but hes not as good as before the thing with lisa

----------


## Lennie

What made me mad was he was cheating in Becca's flat with Lisa while Becca was away greiving for the lost of her grandma.

----------


## Lennie

> *Spoilers - Justin's Trial*
> 
> *Monday 14th November*
> The atmosphere is tense at the Taylor/ Burtons' as they prepare for the first day of Justin's trial. Liz and Mrs Mackintosh meet again, as Macki's mother asks what is left for her now her son is dead.
> 
> *Tuesday 15th November*
> Its time for Darlene to take the stand at Justin's trial.
> 
> *Wednesday 16th November*
> ...


I just looked at E4's advance programming list for Friday 18th Nov is there but the Hollyoaks slot at 7.00pm is not there - which means all of us with or without E4 will find out the verdict on the same day as everyone.

And also checked out the listings for Channel 4 on Mon 21st Nov - there isnt no episode guide for Hollyoaks - so that means that everyone is going to find out the verdict on the same day (i think they have done this because if they put the spoilers up for 21st Nov then it will mess the suspense up for the verdict) -   :Cool:  - i am glad Hollyoaks have done it like that.    :Clap:

----------


## Angeltigger

So does that mean Friday 18th November there is no First look on E4

----------


## Debs

oh no i watch the first look ones instead of at half 6!

----------


## Lennie

> So does that mean Friday 18th November there is no First look on E4


Yes, that whats its saying on the E4 schedule.   :Smile:

----------


## Lennie

Got All About Soap and Soaplife magazine - how fit is J looking in his suit and his hair has grown which makes a difference   :Cool:  


This was in Daily Star today (in the soap section):

*Jake in tautrum*
Hollyoaks jealous husband Jake Dean will trash his flat when he thinks wife Becca is cheating on him.
Jake goes with teacher Becca to the murder trial of former pupil Justin Burton. But Jake (Kevin Sacre, 26) flips when he finds Becca (Ali Bastian, 23) has been visiting Justin (Chris Fountain, 18) on the side.

----------


## Lennie

Since the Soaplife Spoilers are up, i am going to put the All About Soap magazine spoilers up

*Mon 7th Nov*
Becca worries about Justin

*Wed 9th Nov*
Justin lays his heart on the line when Becca goes to visit him in the YOI - but is the feeling mutual?

*Thurs 10th Nov*
Justin's trial is looming and Darlene is so determined to see her stepbrother sent to jail - even Craig can't make her change her mind.

*Fri 11th Nov*
Things go bad to worse for Justin when he attacks a fellow inmate

*Mon 14th Nov*
Its the first day of Justin's trial and Richard takes to the stand - but will he support his stepson?

*Tue 15th Nov*
Things are going bad to worse for Justin in court

*Wed 16th Nov*
It's Justin's turn to defend himself and Becca puts her job on the line.

*Thurs 17th Nov*
Darlene changes her version of the events, as tensions rise in the Dean household after Becca's revelations of the day before.

*Fri 18th Nov*
Its the day of the verdict, but things don't look good...
Elsewhere, Jake struggles to come to terms with the fact his marriage is on the rocks.

----------


## Angeltigger

cool thanks for posting what does YOI stand for?

----------


## Lennie

> cool thanks for posting what does YOI?


YOI - Young offenders institute

----------


## Angeltigger

i knew what the y and i was

----------


## di marco

> *Fri 18th Nov*
> Its the day of the verdict, but things don't look good...


oh no that doesnt sound good!  :Sad:

----------


## Angeltigger

They always say that

----------


## Lennie

Apparently Macki's mates say that Justin was the bully   :Angry:

----------


## Angeltigger

Of they are going to say that- but if Justin have Exellent people on his side he should be fine

----------


## Lennie

> Of they are going to say that- but if Justin have Exellent people on his side he should be fine


I think he's got excellent support on his side, but its only the evidence thats his downfall especially the fingerprints on the knife   :Sad:

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah well we will just have to hope that Darlence Tell the truth- but did she actually see Ali stab Macki.

----------


## Lennie

No. she didnt see Ali stab Macki, she only saw Ali being hit by the car.
But she knew Ali took the knife, Justin told her and then they went to look for Ali.

----------


## Lennie

> *Fri 18th Nov*
> Its the day of the verdict, but things don't look good...
> Elsewhere, Jake struggles to come to terms with the fact his marriage is on the rocks.


I dont have any sympathy for Jake

----------


## Chris_2k11

> oh no that doesnt sound good!


They'll be saying that to make us think he's going down probably, but then give us a shock when we find out he isn't! Come on people! We need to be one step ahead in this game!  :Cool:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Angeltigger

> They'll be saying that to make us think he's going down probably, but then give us a shock when we find out he isn't! Come on people! We need to be one step ahead in this game!


That what i said.. But not is so many word- think ahead.

----------


## Angeltigger

how can Darlence say what she saw if she just saw her brother get ran over

----------


## Chris_2k11

> how can Darlence say what she saw if she just saw her brother get ran over


Darlene's just been a pathetic cow. I'll absolutely hate her if he gets sent down because of her!

----------


## Angeltigger

I will turn my Tv off, but than i don't think Hollyoaks will go back down that road with the wrong person in jail- not after Dan

----------


## Angeltigger

And if she does lie than i hope Craig would* Never* go near her again and she would not deseve him!

----------


## di marco

> They'll be saying that to make us think he's going down probably, but then give us a shock when we find out he isn't! Come on people! We need to be one step ahead in this game!


lol chris, i hope youre right!  :Smile:  wonder why nothings been leaked about it?

----------


## Angeltigger

> lol chris, i hope youre right!  wonder why nothings been leaked about it?


Because they want to keep it shh shh

----------


## di marco

> how can Darlence say what she saw if she just saw her brother get ran over


well shes going to pretend she saw justin even when she didnt, if she told the truth she would say that she didnt actually see anything so she wouldnt be accusing justin

----------


## di marco

> Because they want to keep it shh shh


yeh but normally things are leaked to the papers even if the soaps dont want it to be

----------


## Angeltigger

Well Hollyoaks will make sure they don't so they will lock it in a box and No-one will be able to get in- sometimes i wonder why hollyoaks try as most of the time they don't win awards

----------


## di marco

> Well Hollyoaks will make sure they don't so they will lock it in a box and No-one will be able to get in- sometimes i wonder why hollyoaks try as most of the time they don't win awards


unless they filmed more than one ending cos then people wouldnt know, otherwise im almost certain something would have been leaked, no matter how much they try it always happens

----------


## gbnut

i totally agree they must have filmed more than one ending but then again we normally hear what the different endings are and not until the night they choice which one to play.

----------


## Angeltigger

Well the only ending they can have are he goes down- than Hollyoaks have load of grumpy people- they do the same storyline that they did with Dan which was that he went down for something he never did or there the way that he gets off as he never did it

----------


## di marco

> i totally agree they must have filmed more than one ending but then again we normally hear what the different endings are and not until the night they choice which one to play.


yeh i thought we would have heard too, maybe we will hear next week?

----------


## Lennie

Well, its leaked out to the papers today, what the verdict is

----------


## Lennie

Hi, well i am going to write what i thought of *Justin and Becca scenes in yesterday's hollyoaks*  - i even watched it again today on E4 at 4.30pm  :Smile: 

This episode again proves that Becca seemed more emotionally involved with Justin then she was/is with Jake.

Firstly, is it just me or has Jake just becoming annoying in every episode he comes in - he knows that Becca will have to support J in court and still has a go at Becca for it and he doesn't any respect for her judgements, did anybody notice that Becca was becoming frustrated with Jake going on about J being a bad person, loved it when Becca said he's not a animal, but a young man (notice - i think this is the frist time Becca has called J a man or even young man) - Jake definately wants to see J go down.   :Angry:  

Loved the way J immediately stood up when Becca walked in, so sweet, and waited for her to sit first then he went to sit down, i liked the look J gave Becca when she said this will be my last visit, i think Becca was expecting a answer immediately from him, so i think she was surprised when he just looked at her and made the move to go.

J and Becca talking about her marriage was good, i am proud that J just listened and gave his inputs into the conversation, Becca was really opening up to him - i think they felt really comfortable just talking to each other despite a prison guard being there. Loved the bit where he said 'don't suppose you have any nasty habits' - Becca's look was (can't describe it) - from this talk we can certainly say that Becca is not all that happy in her marriage.
Also liked the bit where he asked Becca 'do you ever wish to go back' and then pointed to the wedding ring, Becca knew what he was getting at (i think half of Becca does wish she could go back)

Becca telling J about the books was funny, J was not interested in it, i think Becca does like coming to visit J, but half of her hates it coz of Jake.

Loved the scene where J tells Becca not to come again, and the look he has when she's about to go, i wish i could tell what Becca was thinking then when she said we'll discuss it next week (about the books) and J surprised/relieved face and the smile was priceless (what brilliant acting/emotions - wow what a scene. (This scene showed us how mature J has become and respects Becca's predicment and her marriage to the man he hates)

Becca had a choice, and she chose Justin.

Well done to Chris and Ali - for the powerful scenes, and for the tension/emotions that was there.

Another thing that i thought was brilliant was the camera work, of the scenes that were done, one reflecting each others faces on the glass window etc

 :Smile: 

Anybody disagree, pls let me know  :Smile:

----------


## Lennie

*Airing Monday, 21st November 2005 at 18:30 on Channel 4*
Justin is a free man, and while his family plan a joint party for him and Darlene, he enjoys some time in his own bed. 
When Darlene decides to stay with the Burtons, the adulterous Richard realises he's on his own. 
Jake and Becca's relationship is still tense after the courtroom revelations. 

*Airing Wednesday, 23rd November 2005 at 18:30 on Channel 4.*  
It's Justin's first day back at school, and he's not pleased about being stared at like a dog with six legs. 
Nicole, meanwhile, hatches a plan to make sure she snares her man; she's just going to have to sleep with him. 

*Airing Thursday, 24th November 2005 at 18:30 on Channel 4*  
Nicole is determined to sleep with Justin, and buys contraceptive supplies in readiness for losing her virginity. 

*Airing Friday, 25th November 2005 at 18:30 on Channel 4*  
After telling Nancy that she was definitely going to get Justin into bed, Nicole is forced to lie to her friend about the big event. 
Things are strained between Jake and Becca, but Craig arrives to take his brother's mind off it. 
Jake is convinced he can win Becca back with a romantic meal in, but when Becca arrives, it seems her mind is on other things.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> *Airing Monday, 21st November 2005 at 18:30 on Channel 4*
> Justin is a free man, and while his family plan a joint party for him and Darlene, he enjoys some time in his own bed. 
> When Darlene decides to stay with the Burtons, the adulterous Richard realises he's on his own. 
> Jake and Becca's relationship is still tense after the courtroom revelations. 
> 
> *Airing Wednesday, 23rd November 2005 at 18:30 on Channel 4.*  
> It's Justin's first day back at school, and he's not pleased about being stared at like a dog with six legs. 
> Nicole, meanwhile, hatches a plan to make sure she snares her man; she's just going to have to sleep with him. 
> 
> ...


Jake & Becca do my head in! They can either split up or stay together! Either way, I don't really care one bit!!

----------


## di marco

> Jake & Becca do my head in! They can either split up or stay together! Either way, I don't really care one bit!!


id like them to try and stay together, but not if theyre only going to argue

----------


## Lennie

In the *E4 first look episode* today - i noticed that:

Becca telling Louise about the trial, and saying she doesn't want to let J down (have you noticed that lately Becca has been saying she doesnt want to let him down?)

Becca wasn't too enthusiastic when Mandy asked about her marriage/Jake

And when Mandy mentioned about the hospital visit (that Becca told Jake about but she was really visiting J) that Jake asked Mandy about, and Becca quickly changed the subject.

----------


## Chris_2k11

To be honest guys, I really don't think anything's ever gonna happen between Becca & Justin. I think he'll just carry on fancying her for a little while longer, then eventually the storyline will just slowly die out...

----------


## di marco

> To be honest guys, I really don't think anything's ever gonna happen between Becca & Justin. I think he'll just carry on fancying her for a little while longer, then eventually the storyline will just slowly die out...


i dont think it will either, and i dont really want it to

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

I like Jake, that's the problem, see if I didn't, I'd want nothing more than some roman between Justina and Becca, they do seem made for each other.   :Wub:  

 Nicole is such a loser.   :Rotfl:

----------


## Lennie

> I like Jake, that's the problem, see if I didn't, I'd want nothing more than some roman between Justina and Becca, they do seem made for each other.   
> 
>  Nicole is such a loser.


I think J and Becca are emotionally on the same wavelength then Becca is with Jake

----------


## xsoftladybugx

> Nicole is such a loser.



Yeh nicole is a loser

----------


## di marco

> Nicole is such a loser.


haha lol i totally agree!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Nicole is such a loser.


I know she's pathetic! 'He's my boyfriend! He loves me! We're going to be together!' Get a grip girl!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## di marco

> I know she's pathetic! 'He's my boyfriend! He loves me! We're going to be together!' Get a grip girl!


and it looks like its going to get worse, great!

----------


## Lennie

I can't believe she's got sex on her mind again, but how stupid can that girl get, i mean J has just gone through hell, and all she is thinking about is having sex with him

----------


## di marco

> I can't believe she's got sex on her mind again, but how stupid can that girl get, i mean J has just gone through hell, and all she is thinking about is having sex with him


shes obviously not mature enough to now that being in love with someone doesnt necessarily mean that you have to jump into bed with someone to make them love you! she wanted sex with connor a few weeks ago and now justin, justin needs to get away from her quick!

----------


## Lennie

> justin needs to get away from her quick!


I agree   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Lennie

> *Airing Friday, 25th November 2005 at 18:30 on Channel 4*
> After telling Nancy that she was definitely going to get Justin into bed, Nicole is forced to lie to her friend about the big event. 
> Jake is convinced he can win Becca back with a romantic meal in, but when Becca arrives, it seems her mind is on other things.



Do you think Becca's mind is on J, on what Nic told Nancy about her sleeping with J, do you think Becca finds out?

----------


## Angeltigger

Nicole need to sort her head out or i will break the TV, It never going to work out with Jake and Becca there are too many serects- time to move on

----------


## Lennie

Nicole only cares about herself and losing her virginity, Shes doesnt give a second thought to how Justin is feeling or coping after this huge stabbing ordeal hes been through these last few months. 

How immature and stupid can that girl get, she makes me so    :Angry:

----------


## di marco

> Nicole only cares about herself and losing her virginity, Shes doesnt give a second thought to how Justin is feeling or coping after this huge stabbing ordeal hes been through these last few months. 
> 
> How immature and stupid can that girl get, she makes me so


i so totally agree with you!

----------


## Lennie

I guess Nic takes after her brother Sam as they are both stupid and niave (Sam coz of joining Andy in the date rape thing)

----------


## Angeltigger

The whole family is abit dumb, like the mum has no control over her children, Nicole thinks Hustin loves her, when she going to get it into her head that no-one wants her that why they leave you

----------


## gbnut

Becca is not in love with Justin.  she just cares about her students and gets herself too involved.  I think she needs to talk to Jake and start being more honest.  There should have been nothing wrong with her visiting him in prison if she had told Jake what she was doing.

----------


## Lennie

> Becca is not in love with Justin.  she just cares about her students and gets herself too involved. I think she needs to talk to Jake and start being more honest. There should have been nothing wrong with her visiting him in prison if she had told Jake what she was doing.


So she would have done the same for Ali and Macki - if they were in J's position?

----------


## di marco

> So she would have done the same for Ali and Macki - if they were in J's position?


ali yes she would but i dont think she would have visited macki

----------


## Lennie

> ali yes she would but i dont think she would have visited macki


I dont think she would - why would she? , her and Ali weren't close

----------


## Angeltigger

i think she is only close with Jusin becasue she was helping him do his English which he actually got a good grade and well she was teaching him she saw that he not all that bad.

----------


## Lennie

> i think she is only close with Jusin becasue she was helping him do his English which he actually got a good grade and well she was teaching him she saw that he not all that bad.


I agree, and she's the only one who knows him very well and connects with him

----------


## Angeltigger

As with ali he never need those lessons as he was not all ways getting in to troblue he just keep his head down, but Justin went out of control as he dad killed himself and no-one told him, Well Macki was just a bad piece of work and maybe he never did his homework

but if ali was in jail than i do think that Becca would go and see him as he does not desrve to be in jail (also Justin don't either), but than all the teachers would go and see Ali

----------


## Lennie

Darlene said she was going to lie in court and she does but she lies saying that she saw Ali stab Macki.

Which is what gets J freed!  Because in inside soap mag its says that Darlene first accuses J of murdering Macki, but taunts from Macki's gang make Darlene realise thats if J goes down, Ali's death would've been in vain so she returns with a different statement and admits she saw Ali stab Macki.

----------


## Angeltigger

Or she should just say she never saw what happened

----------


## di marco

> Or she should just say she never saw what happened


no cos if she said that that could mean that justin killed him

----------


## Lennie

*E4 Episode - A Must Watch*  

Beautiful and fantastic scenes of J and Becca tonight - loved it especially the last scene, it was so beautiful.   

When Becca first came in she was happy to be there, it was like she was looking forward to it and also J was, and it was so sweet when he put his hand on the glass and she responded with putting her hand there as well.

They were really comfortable sitting with each other, and talked about the bonfire day and how things are at home with her and Jake. Did you notice Becca trying to convince herself that her and Jake will come out fine in this once he finds out about the prison visits.
And it she looked pleased when J said that her visits are the only thing that keeps him going in here. And she looked sort of pleased when he said that 'Jake was dead lucky to have her'

The big moment - when he was trying to tell her something as he might not get the chance when the trial starts, she thought it might be about the trial but she was also hestitate to hear what he really was going to say (she already knew what he was going to say) he told her he loved her.

After that the last scene was so beautiful, heart- wrenching when J told Becca, he loves her and also describe why he loved her - he said she's just so perfect, he loves her when she smiles, and he said that if i am here for the next 10 years, then i know that you will be the one here (pointing to his heart) with me, and only you.
Becca had tears in her eyes and so did J and Becca ran out.

Another thing when J told her his feelings and then he put his hand near the glass as her hand was already there, she was hesitated to take her hand away

Not once after the i love you scene did Becca say i dont have feelings for you or i dont love you.

Have you notice guys, that J always compliments her.

Brilliant acting from Chris and Ali   :Cheer:  

I can't wait to see this episode tomorrow again (definately going to record it)   :Smile:

----------


## Angeltigger

> no cos if she said that that could mean that justin killed him


It better to say that she never saw anything than to say she did see something

----------


## Angeltigger

> *E4 Episode - A Must Watch*  
> 
> Beautiful and fantastic scenes of J and Becca tonight - loved it especially the last scene, it was so beautiful.   
> 
> When Becca first came in she was happy to be there, it was like she was looking forward to it and also J was, and it was so sweet when he put his hand on the glass and she responded with putting her hand there as well.
> 
> They were really comfortable sitting with each other, and talked about the bonfire day and how things are at home with her and Jake. Did you notice Becca trying to convince herself that her and Jake will come out fine in this once he finds out about the prison visits.
> And it she looked pleased when J said that her visits are the only thing that keeps him going in here. And she looked sort of pleased when he said that 'Jake was dead lucky to have her'
> 
> ...


So is this tomorrows one- i will most be at the tv

----------


## Debs

yeah its tomorrows and i agree with lennie the scenes between becca and justin were nice!

----------


## Angeltigger

Ok Thanks Debs

----------


## di marco

> It better to say that she never saw anything than to say she did see something


no its better to say that she saw ali do it cos that will let justin off, if she says she didnt see anything than justin might not be let off

----------


## Angeltigger

she can say she never saw him kill him (than you say justin might not be let off) but than she can say she  knew that Ali took the knife

----------


## Lennie

E4 Episode -

I liked Nicole when she slapped Macki's lapdog (Macki's mate)

Though i hated her, when she said 'Justin's my boyfriend' - and i am shouting no he isnt.

----------


## Angeltigger

Yes so was i Lennie

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Though i hated her, when she said 'Justin's my boyfriend' - and i am shouting no he isnt.


Oh is she still going on about Justin?!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  She needs her head banging off a wall that girl!   :Wal2l:

----------


## di marco

> Though i hated her, when she said 'Justin's my boyfriend' - and i am shouting no he isnt.


if only nicole had heard justin talking to becca in tonights epi...................

----------


## di marco

> Oh is she still going on about Justin!?   She needs her head banging off a wall that girl!


im thinking maybe she needs me to slap her to knock some sense into her!

----------


## Angeltigger

maybe she need seeing too- just becasue a boy kiss you mean he loves you, get over yourself nicole

----------


## di marco

no offence but imo she aint that great to think that everyone loves her!

----------


## Angeltigger

> E4 Episode -
> 
> I liked Nicole when she slapped Macki's lapdog (Macki's mate)
> 
> Though i hated her, when she said 'Justin's my boyfriend' - and i am shouting no he isnt.


when she kissed the card i was like get over it

----------


## Chris_2k11

Haha di marco!  :Big Grin:  Well said!

----------


## di marco

> Haha di marco!  Well said!


thanks chris!  :Smile:  (what bit?)

----------


## Lennie

> if only nicole had heard justin talking to becca in tonights epi...................


I know - why would J look at Nic, when he knows someone so 'perfect' (Becca)

----------


## Chris_2k11

> no offence but imo she aint that great to think that everyone loves her!


That's the bit I meant! lol!

----------


## Lennie

> when she kissed the card i was like get over it


I know - i am like, J wouldnt care less about your card

----------


## Angeltigger

he will just put it in his trash can where he will put you when he gets out

----------


## Lennie

This episode's gotten prove Becca does have feelings for J (as not once in that scene did Becca say i dont love you or i dont have feelings for you), but i dont think Becca has acknowledge that she does have feelings for him.

What do you think???

----------


## di marco

> That's the bit I meant! lol!


oh ok lol! obviously im funny lol!  :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

> This episode's gotten prove Becca does have feelings for J (as not once in that scene did Becca say i dont love you or i dont have feelings for you), but i dont think Becca has acknowledge that she does have feelings for him.
> 
> What do you think???


i used to think becca didnt have feelings for justin, but today her expressions were all different, i dont know if theyre thinking of making becca have feelings for him but it would be a bit unbelievable to change it so quickly

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah i do think Becca loves Justin s she would not have put her hand up to the glass when he did but than she did move her hand when he puts does aswell so she is kind of giving mixed messages.. i think she loves him but she knows she can not have him

----------


## Lennie

Becca's feelings hasnt changed over night, i think she has always had feelings for J after the wedding episode but they are sort of coming visible now

----------


## Lennie

Prison Visits???

I am curious, how many visits can a person have in prison in a week? - i don't think it would be everyday.

----------


## di marco

erm i dont know sorry

----------


## Angeltigger

In might depand on the crime (like as justin ran away they need to have that glass in bwtween). but Becca has not seen Justin everyday of the week, so i say 2-3 days as one week justin had becca one day and sophie & Nicole the day before.

Also what i don't get is that Liz has not seen Justin- or we have not seen the scene when she goes and see him.

----------


## gbnut

is he not in a young offenders unit rather than a prison???

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah he is actully (in young offenders unit)

----------


## Lennie

*Watched the E4 episode*  - loving the court case, and looking forward to the next episode.

It was so sweet, when J asked his barrister, will Becca be there, but its a shame as she's not allow in court till she gives evidence, you could tell that J wanted her badly there, her being there would have made a difference (thats what i think)

Loved the video clip they showed in court one where Macki took on his phone while him and mates beat the crap out of Ali - i thought Hollyoaks would have forgot about that.

Macki's mates were shocked when that clip was shown.

I do feel sorry for Macki's mum, to sit there and find out what sort of person her son was.  :Sad:  

Loved the bit where J had tears rolling down his face and called out his mum and Liz mouthed I love you. :cry: 

Liz is so good, i love her - she's great and also the twins.

The court case is getting good

----------


## Angeltigger

> *Watched the E4 episode*  - loving the court case, and looking forward to the next episode.
> 
> It was so sweet, when J asked his barrister, will Becca be there, but its a shame as she's not allow in court till she gives evidence, you could tell that J wanted her badly there, her being there would have made a difference (thats what i think)
> 
> Loved the video clip they showed in court one where Macki took on his phone while him and mates beat the crap out of Ali - i thought Hollyoaks would have forgot about that.
> 
> Macki's mates were shocked when that clip was shown.
> 
> I do feel sorry for Macki's mum, to sit there and find out what sort of person her son was.  
> ...


Yeah it was good it was just that those school kids spolit it. I wonder where they got that clip from Macki phone- i wonder who told them that it was on the phone

----------


## Lennie

> Yeah it was good it was just that those school kids spolit it. I wonder where they got that clip from Macki phone- i wonder who told them that it was on the phone


The police must of checked his phone, when Macki died as all this things would be given to the police.

----------


## Angeltigger

> The police must of checked his phone, when Macki died as all this things would be given to the police.


And did they have the choice to got throught his stuff

----------


## di marco

> Yeah it was good it was just that those school kids spolit it. I wonder where they got that clip from Macki phone- i wonder who told them that it was on the phone


oh theyre not in it are they?

----------


## di marco

> And did they have the choice to got throught his stuff


what do you mean?

----------


## Angeltigger

> oh theyre not in it are they?


well josh, hannah and james is in it on the trail and ruined a good espidose





> what do you mean?


 I mean can the police go throught people things just as they have died.

----------


## di marco

> well josh, hannah and james is in it on the trail and ruined a good espidose


oh i hoped theyre werent gonna be in it next week  :Sad:

----------


## di marco

> I mean can the police go throught people things just as they have died.


yeh they can cos they needed evidence for mackis murder and they prob found the video on the phone while looking for other evidence

----------


## Angeltigger

i think that is the only time that they are in it

----------


## Angeltigger

> Loved the bit where J had tears rolling down his face and called out his mum and Liz mouthed I love you. :cry:


 why did she not just say it out loud

----------


## di marco

> why did she not just say it out loud


youre not allowed to speak to them though in court are you?

----------


## Lennie

> youre not allowed to speak to them though in court are you?


No, i dont think so, as this scene was when the court was adjourned for the day.

----------


## Lennie

Justin's barrister is good, i think she will be able to key in the jury coming to the right verdict.

The judge scared me, saying will you answer please or please speak up, he said it so harshly, i am just wondering how Becca is going to cope when she gets questions about her and J's relationship and the visits and how is she going to answer them.

And Jake will be there, i am surprised and not that surprised that Jake will be there, i know he's there to support Becca and another reason i think he will be there is to gloat at Justin, i can imagine Jake being pleased, coz he is sure that J is going down (remember the scene last week where Becca/Jake had that arguement where he thinks J is definately going down) and determined to see J go down.   :Angry:  

I don't think J will be happy seeing Jake, but J knows he's there to support Becca.

I just hope Jake doesn't hurt Becca, when he finds out about it the visits.   :Angry:

----------


## Angeltigger

when dan was in court- sally was like i am getting you out

----------


## Lennie

Did you notice in court when they mentioned that Richard was having an affair i was sure we might see J's reaction but they didnt show it, i am sure J didnt know about Richard's affair ???

----------


## di marco

> Did you notice in court when they mentioned that Richard was having an affair i was sure we might see J's reaction but they didnt show it, i am sure J didnt know about Richard's affair ???


yeh i think he does know cos on fridays epi when liz went to see him he asked how liz hadnt chucked richard out yet

----------


## Lennie

> yeh i think he does know cos on fridays epi when liz went to see him he asked how liz hadnt chucked richard out yet


Did he, i can't remember, need to watch the episode again, i thought he talked about Darlene and Liz's bribing

----------


## Lennie

We all know the verdict - so how do you think J is going to cope being back at home?

I think J will find it weird/hard/uncomfortable to adjust being at home and also school coz of Ali's memories and also i think J hasn't grieved probably so that would also add to the uncomfortableness, coz he was only home for a week after Ali died then he was arrested.
But most importantly he will be so glad to be back at home.

Didn't he share a bedroom with Ali? So that would be weird seeing Ali's thing, thats if Richard and Darlene have moved/cleaned it out, i am sure they have.

And also imagine J being back at school and sitting at a desk and the one person who should be next to him his best mate (Ali) is not there thats going to hit him hard.   
Lets hope Becca will be there to see if he is ok and coping.  

And all the people will be staring at him, asking questions, talkng about him and pestering him at school and outside school.

 :Smile:

----------


## chimwemwe

> Prison Visits???
> 
> I am curious, how many visits can a person have in prison in a week? - i don't think it would be everyday.



that's tv for you!

----------


## Angeltigger

> We all know the verdict - so how do you think J is going to cope being back at home?
> 
> I think J will find it weird/hard/uncomfortable to adjust being at home and also school coz of Ali's memories and also i think J hasn't grieved probably so that would also add to the uncomfortableness, coz he was only home for a week after Ali died then he was arrested.
> But most importantly he will be so glad to be back at home.
> 
> Didn't he share a bedroom with Ali? So that would be weird seeing Ali's thing, thats if Richard and Darlene have moved/cleaned it out, i am sure they have.
> 
> And also imagine J being back at school and sitting at a desk and the one person who should be next to him his best mate (Ali) is not there thats going to hit him hard.   
> Lets hope Becca will be there to see if he is ok and coping.  
> ...


Oh that makes me Cry

----------


## Lennie

In the sunday tv magazine in news of the world paper on:

*Friday 18th Nov*
Jake hurts Becca as he physically tries to stop her going to court    :Angry:  

I think he grabs her by the arm or something and hurts her.    :Angry:  

Also he trashes the flat in anger - he's just so insecure about Justin and Becca's relationship.

And i think also jealous, because J gets to Becca so much (gets under her skin) that maybe Jake sees that and Becca can't see that.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I had a feeling Jake would end up hurting Becca, especially after the whole incident when he threw that vase   :Angry:

----------


## Lennie

> I had a feeling Jake would end up hurting Becca, especially after the whole incident when he threw that vase


The vase incident made me angry, he just lashed out for no reason at all.

----------


## Lennie

How come i still cant see my sig? i have made over 500 posts

----------


## Chris_2k11

> How come i still cant see my sig? i have made over 500 posts


You can now!   :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

congrats on getting 500 posts!  :Smile:

----------


## Angeltigger

You could see that Jake was going to be cross- with the vase you just knew that hollyoaks was going to make it bigger

And congrats on getting 500 posts!  :Smile:

----------


## Lennie

Thanks guys  :Smile:

----------


## Lennie

*Watched the E4 episode:*

Wow - the scenes between J and Liz, they were so heart-wrenching, so sweet when he rushed into Liz's arms and Liz kept his hopes up, J's an emotional wreck - he so needed his mum, and him crying mum dont leave me -had me in tears   :Sad:  , wonderful acting by Chris and Liz was good too.

Dean is a lying scumbag, so hate him.   :Angry:  

Justin's barrister is great - love her   :Smile:

----------


## Lennie

I am loving Liz (actually i love all the Burtons) - i have always liked her but now i think she's brilliant the way she is handling things and today just topped it all off - how she was so positive for J, how a mother should be.

This episode showed us a mother/son bonding    :Sad:

----------


## Mindy

> Since we know that Jake proposes on Friday 1st July to Becca, and i am sure she says yes.
> 
> In the Soap magazines the preview for next issue is:
> 
> Soaplife - Can Justin stop Becca's marriage to Jake
> All About Soap - What secret causes Jake sorrow
> 
> I think Jake finds out about the kiss between Justin and Becca


thought they were already married?  :Searchme:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> thought they were already married?


They are. You've just quoted that post from the 17th June, before they were married.

----------


## Mindy

> They are. You've just quoted that post from the 17th June, before they were married.


Oh im so sorry  :Wal2l:   :Thumbsdown:   :Rotfl:  sorry am new to this site as you can tell!!!! i totally messed up  :Sad: ...its quite funny though!  :Rotfl:  (i cant cry now can i LOL!)

----------


## di marco

> Oh im so sorry    sorry am new to this site as you can tell!!!! i totally messed up ...its quite funny though!  (i cant cry now can i LOL!)


dont worry  :Smile:

----------


## Lennie

> *Watched the E4 episode:*
> 
> Wow - the scenes between J and Liz, they were so heart-wrenching, so sweet when he rushed into Liz's arms and Liz kept his hopes up, J's an emotional wreck - he so needed his mum, and him crying mum dont leave me -had me in tears   , wonderful acting by Chris and Liz was good too.


Chris looks so sweet and beautiful when he cries.   :Wub:  

I think when Justin/Chris cries it makes your heart melt, and whats so good about it is that when he cries it doesnt feel like he's crying like a baby or a pathetic person (do you get what i mean???)

I love his character, he can be tough/strong and yet be sensitive/emotional

----------


## di marco

> Chris looks so sweet and beautiful when he cries.   
> 
> I think when Justin/Chris cries it makes your heart melt, and whats so good about it is that when he cries it doesnt feel like he's crying like a baby or a pathetic person (do you get what i mean???)
> 
> I love his character, he can be tough/strong and yet be sensitive/emotional


yeh i know what you mean, and hes so fit when he cries, most people look awful, but he looks adorable lol!  :Smile:

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah you just want to give him a great big hug and say don't cry

----------


## Chris_2k11

He's been through so much, especially for someone of that age.

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah he sure has

----------


## Lennie

*Watched the E4 Episode*

Poor J, did everything he can do to convince the jury he didnt do it, and Poor Becca - her heart just stopped when Jake turned up at the court - you could tell she didnt want him there.

Justin was looking at Becca so lovingly - he definately had the look of love when he was looking at Becca   :Wub: 

Loved the bit where Becca shouted out, 'he didnt kill Steven MacIntosh, i just know he hasn't '

J did look at Jake, coz he knew that he didnt know about the visits - i bet J was thinking about Becca and hopes that she will be ok.

----------


## Angeltigger

I know i was so sad when the one of the court people was being nastry saying he and ali went together and becca was so brave to answer the questions in front of jake... But over all it was just so sad- i was like where the next one- i am very grip on to it-so i am glad that i get to watch it

----------


## Lennie

I have been thinking, not alot of ppl thinkthat J is *IN* love with Becca - i think he is genuinely in love her (coz he's accepted that nothing will happened between them and also accepted that she's with Jake) and most importantly he wants her to be happy whoever she is with (that was so mature and selfless) and i think that is true love, and also him saying that that you make me happy and she is perfect and beautiful. (tell me guys how ppl actually say that to the person they are in love with, or they are in love with that person but can't ever be together? - and i have never heard Jake say those things to Becca)

Jake should have waited for Becca instead of going off in a temper after what he heard in court - he sould have asked Becca why she couldnt confide in him about the visit, its all about communication - and Jake doesn't have any with Becca and I think she sees this now very clearly after talking to Justin and opening up to him last week

I do think Becca thinks about her relationship with Jake and Justin, and the differences between them and the relationship she shares with them, as i think she will do this alot in the next few weeks. (I think Becca feels comfortable talking to J about anything - coz J is a person where you can share/talk about your deep meaningfuls thoughts and feelings to, and he only does this with Becca (one of the reason he does this is because he loves her and i think its right coz you should be able to talk to the person you love about anything and everything - and J does this with Becca)

----------


## Lennie

*Watched the E4 episode -*

Nicole on the stand was funny, especially when she comes out saying about a pig, the courtroom were laughing (the prosecution asked her what happened on the day of the explosion - she comes out saying the pig wasnt her fault), i was too. lol (do you guys remember that pig?)

J's face was a classic, when Nic said i'm his girlfriend, he had that look saying what the hell - what she on about look. lol 

Can't believe Jake is calling J's names such as oddball and knifeman, even J hasnt called Jake names (only calling him a cheating lying so and so)
I notice Becca not saying anything and i think she felt uncomfortable with him calling J names.

Jake was harsh when he said you are not going to the verdict, how dare he talk to her like that   :Angry:    and Becca saying she is going to go.

I did like J's barisster's overview of her case.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> *Watched the E4 episode -*
> 
> Nicole on the stand was funny, especially when she comes out saying about a pig, the courtroom were laughing, i was too. lol
> 
> J's face was a classic, when Nic said i'm his girlfriend, he had that look saying what the hell - what she on about look. lol


haha can't wait to see those bits   :Lol:

----------


## Lennie

I hated Carrie's attitude, while Liz was being nice to her  :Angry:

----------


## Angeltigger

I hated Nicole- i was like what the heck are you going on about girl
1. He not your BF
2. We are talking about the explosion not a pig
3. you do not tell the court that Justin was on the run 
and well she make it worse

----------


## Lennie

I am looking forward to seeing Becca's reaction on E4 episode when J is found not guilty - i cant wait

----------


## Lennie

*Watched the E4 episode - Fantastic   * 

Fantastic family scenes once Justin gets the not guilty verdict, i loved all the hugging between J and his mum and his sisters.   :Thumbsup:  

Nicole was rude to Becca    :Wub:   , and Nic didnt like Becca being there.

Do you think Becca had a hint of jealousy when Nic was talking to J about him coming back to hers or spending time with him. 

Loved the look J gave Becca outside the court and she gave him that smile when he was hugging his mum it was so sweet and also when they had the chat - J was so mature, saying he wanted a long-lasting friendship with Becca and will not come between her and Jake, and they hugged it was so sweet - you could tell J didnt want to let go of Becca (he still loves her)    :Wub:  

Jake is acting like a control freak    :Angry:

----------


## Lennie

I don't think J was thinking straight when Nic asked him coz he was so happy at being freed and reunited with his family all he wanted to do is go home and also spent some time with Becca.

I think after Becca appeared in court and seeing how Jake ran off and Becca ran after him, he has thought about it (and also the prison chats about her marriage they had) and does not want to come between them, and he wants her to be happy, - so thats why i think he made this decision (about being friends) and also he doesnt what to lose her and its still clear he loves her.

----------


## Lennie

Jake is a fool and idiot - telling Becca you lied to me 4 times, i was like how many times did you sleep with Lisa and lie to Becca   :Angry:

----------


## Angeltigger

> Nicole was rude to Becca     , and Nic didnt like Becca being there.


i was like Nicole, becca can be there if she wanna be there- there is not a law which says she can not be there

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Jake is a fool and idiot - telling Becca you lied to me 4 times, i was like how many times did you sleep with Lisa and lie to Becca


I know! He's got such a cheek!   :Angry:

----------


## Angeltigger

Well Jake is silly anyway and he don't dervse(sp) Becca

----------


## Lennie

From jake's attitude today, he was being like a controlling person - i am not sure if Jake will turn abusive (but it seems that way - and don`t they say that its always the quiet ones who have a temper) but the way he was acting today was very controlling - like he was constantly ringing Becca, and also grabbed her arms.

----------


## leanne27

i missed the epsiode, will have to catch it on sunday, what did jake do to becca? and what happened with darlene, did they fogive her?

----------


## Angeltigger

> i missed the epsiode, will have to catch it on sunday, what did jake do to becca? and what happened with darlene, did they fogive her?


Jake don't let Becca go to court lock the front door and they do forgive darlene

----------


## Lennie

*Watched the E4 episode -*

Glad to see the Burtons happy in their house and J is so glad to be back at home - they plan a party for him and Darlene.   :Cheer:  

Craig was so sweet when he asked Darlene out and so funny when he kept on going on and on.   :Wub:  

Nicole has firmly attached herself to J's arm and will not let it go   :Mad:  , they were about to kiss   :Angry:   (i don't think that really means that they are going out???) but the burtons, darlene and craig interrupted that - too right they should have. 

Jake and Becca patched up - once again ended up having sex on the floor   :Wal2l:  

Becca got a text from J saying Having a party - Can you come? X - Becca deleted the text and had a worried sort of face.

So glad Liz decided to throw Richard out   :Angry:    - was angry at him for making remarks about the knife to J and also telling Liz about the mystery woman how fit and slimmer and younger she was - so glad J stood up and told him to leave.

----------


## Angeltigger

I loved the bit were Justin was talking to craig as was like so are you two going out and he had his hand on his face listening really carefully(he was like her brother).

Yeah Craig was so sweet when he asked Darlene out and so funny when he kept on going on and on.  




> Nicole has firmly attached herself to J's arm and will not let it go  , they were about to kiss  (i don't think that really means that they are going out???) but the burtons, Darlene and craig interrupted that - too right they should have.


But what I donât get is why Justin went to see Nicole- maybe I will never will know- he is only going to get her hopes up. 




> So glad Liz decided to throw Richard out  - was angry at him for making remarks about the knife to J and also telling Liz about the mystery woman how fit and slimmer and younger she was - so glad J stood up and told him to leave


Me too I was like maybe you need to hide things better, So glad Darlene said I am staying

----------


## di marco

i loved the whole court case and it was good to see becca standing up to someone for a change (jake), i can sort of understand jakes feelings, but hes being stupid, and the more he does these things to becca the easier its going to be to push her away. justins being so sweet about the whole thing though, i wonder when hes going to tell nicole to get a life lol! cant wait for mondays epi  :Smile:

----------


## Lennie

> But what I donât get is why Justin went to see Nicole- maybe I will never will know- he is only going to get her hopes up.


Maybe coz of the text's she kept on sending him and also she's really the only mate he's got

----------


## Angeltigger

ok- but he should tell her that he don't fancy her (or maybe he does  :Sad: )maybe he is letting her down slowly- but why was he going to kiss her on the lips before the other came out

----------


## Lennie

> ok- but he should tell her that he don't fancy her (or maybe he does )maybe he is letting her down slowly- but why was he going to kiss her on the lips before the other came out



Thats the thing that is concerning me that he was leaning in for a kiss.

But i think J is trying to get on with his life, and has finally accepted him and Becca will be no more - J is probably trying to block Becca out and doing that, he thinks kissing Nic would be fine - but we all know Becca's the one in his head and his heart, i doubt it he will ever feel for a girl like how he's feels for Becca

----------


## Angeltigger

Ok, it just makes me worry that he will date Nicole

----------


## Lennie

I don't want him to date Nicole either  :Angry:

----------


## di marco

> I don't want him to date Nicole either


me neither!

----------


## Lennie

Nicole is too immature and whingy and clingy for J

----------


## di marco

> Nicole is too immature and whingy and clingy for J


yeh shes too annoying and she whines all the time!  :Angry:

----------


## Lennie

J and Nancy were on the smash hits - poll winners party did anybody watch it? they were on it - they presented a award - how hot did Chris look  :Wub:

----------


## di marco

> J and Nancy were on the smash hits - poll winners party did anybody watch it? they were on it - they presented a award - how hot did Chris look


oh i missed it  :Sad:

----------


## Lennie

*Spoilers - from the News of the World TV Mag*

_Justin is back at home and Liz celebrates by kicking out cheating Richard. Jake is trying to get his marriage back on track with Becca but sheâs still getting secret texts from Justin. And sheâs shocked by her feelings when she hears a rumour that Justin and Nicole have slept together._


I can't wait for that - seeing Becca's reaction when she hears about it.  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> *Spoilers - from the News of the World TV Mag*
> 
> _Justin is back at home and Liz celebrates by kicking out cheating Richard. Jake is trying to get his marriage back on track with Becca but sheâs still getting secret texts from Justin. And sheâs shocked by her feelings when she hears a rumour that Justin and Nicole have slept together._
> 
> 
> I can't wait for that - seeing Becca's reaction when she hears about it.


hmmmmm so does that mean she has feelings for him?

----------


## Lennie

> hmmmmm so does that mean she has feelings for him?


Well, i think she is shocked by her feelings and she will be wondering why she is feeling like she is - but i am not quite sure if she realises that she has feelings for J (am i making sense??? lol)


I think from Becca's POV - she has never seen him with a girl, (as he's always been focused on her), so i think seeing or hearing about it will definately make her feel jealous or uncomfortable on why she is feeling like that.

----------


## di marco

> Well, i think she is shocked by her feelings and she will be wondering why she is feeling like she is - but i am not quite sure if she realises that she has feelings for J (am i making sense??? lol)
> 
> 
> I think from Becca's POV - she has never seen him with a girl, (as he's always been focused on her), so i think seeing or hearing about it will definately make her feel jealous or uncomfortable on why she is feeling like that.


yep i know what you mean. shes prob not going to realise she hasd feelings for him (if she does) but she is prob going to wonder why she cares that justin has slept with nicole. i mean, even if you dont fancy the person who used to fancy you and then they get with someone else you do feel a bit jealous for some reason

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah you do. So does they have sex or is it just one big lie

----------


## Lennie

> Yeah you do. So does they have sex or is it just one big lie


J and Nic dont have sex - Nic is lying about it, as she promised Nancy she will get him to sleep with her

----------


## di marco

nicoles so stupid, i mean you shouldnt force someone to sleep with you and you shouldnt lie about sleeping with someone, shes going to look like a right idiot when people find out its not true, and justins going to be so angry!

----------


## Lennie

> J and Nic dont have sex - Nic is lying about it, as she promised Nancy she will get him to sleep with her


i think her lies get worse and worse and i think Hannah figures out that nothing actually happened.

----------


## di marco

> i think her lies get worse and worse and i think Hannah figures out that nothing actually happened.


well she probably dont really know what shes talking about!

----------


## Lennie

Yeah but its going to funny - hearing about her night with J and how she will explain it, knowing Nic she will probably go OTT

----------


## Lennie

A question - Just want to know:

I know that Tony/Max and the Burtons live next door to each other, but do the Owens live next door to the Burtons?

----------


## di marco

> A question - Just want to know:
> 
> I know that Tony/Max and the Burtons live next door to each other, but do the Owens live next door to the Burtons?


no i dont think they do

----------


## Angeltigger

no i thought the owens lived on the shop, but than justin and nicole came from  down the stairs

----------


## Lennie

*From Inside Soap Magazine -*

From the Hollyoaks producer â David Hanson
*â The chemistry between Becca and Justin is explosiveâ*

Viewers have seen Justin Burtonâs love for teacher Becca Hayton grow deeper, and it seems that his affection might even be reciprocated.
 âBecca and Justin have a real chemistry between them, and things will heat up in an explosive episode on Christmas Day. Watch and be shocked!â

----------


## Debs

oooh i jst posted this in another thread!! great minds  LOL

----------


## Angeltigger

Kool- sounds like fun

----------


## Lennie

> *From Inside Soap Magazine -*
> 
> From the Hollyoaks producer â David Hanson
> *â The chemistry between Becca and Justin is explosiveâ*
> 
> Viewers have seen Justin Burtonâs love for teacher Becca Hayton grow deeper, and it seems that his affection might even be reciprocated.
>  âBecca and Justin have a real chemistry between them, and things will heat up in an explosive episode on Christmas Day. Watch and be shocked!â



If its happening on Xmas day - there alot of questions which make you wonder on how do they end alone, where do they end up alone, why isnt Jake with Becca on Xmas day, how and why do J and Becca meet etc

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah me too- but than is the fun as she can slowly work it out- i think it has something to do with Sam and Andy rapeing Mel and Sophie so Justin don't go a feet from nicole.

----------


## Lennie

> *From Inside Soap Magazine -*
> 
> From the Hollyoaks producer â David Hanson
> *â The chemistry between Becca and Justin is explosiveâ*
> 
> Viewers have seen Justin Burtonâs love for teacher Becca Hayton grow deeper, and it seems that his affection might even be reciprocated.
>  âBecca and Justin have a real chemistry between them, and things will heat up in an explosive episode on Christmas Day. Watch and be shocked!â


Since Xmas day is on Sunday we will probably see the Hollyoaks Xmas day episode on thursday/friday (i think)

----------


## di marco

> Since Xmas day is on Sunday we will probably see the Hollyoaks Xmas day episode on thursday/friday (i think)


yeh probably cos it wont be on the monday either so it will probably be on the friday and maybe the thursday if its split over 2 epis

----------


## Lennie

*Watched the E4 episode - J and Becca scenes*

Nicole has again attached herself to J's arm   :Angry:   , from his body language today, i am sure he is just going along with this relationship just for the sake of it - its true what Nancy said today at the end to Nic, this is a one sided relationship from Nic's side and Nic was daft not to noticed instead she said she would get J in bed to convince Nancy that it wasnt a one sided relationship.

Liked the J and Becca scene's   :Wub:  
I did notice in these scene's that they had a uncomfortable feeling around each other by also it was comfortable, loved the eye contact they had, (am i making sense??? lol) 
(He's so in love with Becca    :Wub:  )

1) When couple students went passed Becca and she accidently dropped her books J went to help her, and Becca was surprised to see him and loved the eye contact there and she still was looking at him while Nic dragged him away and he turned back.

2) J was having lunch with Nic and Nancy and spotted Becca and went to her and asked if he could join her, they had a nice talk about how she was there for him, and also how's things are going between her and Jake, i did like the bit where J says to her i can change school's if that make it any easier for you and Jake - i think Becca was touched.
And then Becca metioned the text messages and told him not to text again as Jake will not like it, if he finds them or finds out about it.

3) Out in the corridor where Nic and Nancy are talking about J and Nic is talking about J being different and being really matured since he came back from prison as usual Nancy was taking the pee, and some guys came pass int he corridor, i am thinking they are Macki's mates or just some students who dont like J, J was ready to face them if they said anything but luckly Becca came and told them to go, loved the look Becca and J shared there as well.

4) Outside school, Becca spots J reading a book and asks him what he's reading and he says Possesion (i think thats what he said) and Becca says i am reading that one as well - then J asks her what happens she tells him you will have to read it yourself to find out - and Becca asks him how his first day was like, J tells her that ppl were staring, but Becca was nice to him about it and encouraging and J says thanks, and as J's about to leave she mentions the text messages again - and tells him forget about what i said and if you ever want to talk i am here.

----------


## di marco

awwww that sounds sweet, looking forward to tomorrows epi then!  :Smile:

----------


## Angeltigger

Me too

Oh the love is in the air

----------


## Lennie

This what was in the Daily Star paper today -

*School For Scandal*
_Bec's romp with pupil_

*A Saucy Christmas Day shocker is being lined up for Hollyoaks teacher Becca Dean.*
The beautiful blonde, play by Ali Bastian, 23, will fall for schoolboy Justin. And she'll give him a present he will never forget by whisking him between the sheets for nookie. Last night a channel 4 insider confirmed There is going to be a sexplosive encouter between the 2 of them on christmas day. At one time Becca just regarded Justin as a stalker but her feelings of physical attraction have grown for him and she suddenly sees him as a virile young man and possible lover. There is such amazing sexual chemistry between them that is bound to explode - unfortunately with disastrous consequences for both of them. Becca will be having a troubled time with husband Jake,(Kevin Sacre, 26,) when things heat up between her and Justin. The schoolboy(Chris Fountain, 18,) can't believe his luck as the teacher gives him lessons in love. But later he refuses to accept that the romp was a mistake. The insider added - Becca's reckless behaviour could well rebound on her marriage when her husband finds out about boastful Justin.

----------


## Angeltigger

Becca will lose everything than- her job, her husband

----------


## Lennie

I can see J not accepting this as a mistake, but i sort of wanted him to accept it as well - and i dont think J would boast about it - not his current style, as he matured so much

And i dont want Jake to find out about it (not just yet anyway)

----------


## Lennie

I dont want this to be end of J/Becca storyline - something more has to happen, since she's got feelings for him and they have great chemistry.

----------


## gbnut

Daily star is not always right we will have to wait and see!!!!

----------


## di marco

sounds good, but it sort of contradicts the other xmas epi spoilers

----------


## Lennie

*E4 episode*

J and Nic did *not* have sex

No J for 2 weeks, the family are going on holiday

To me J seems like he's just going with his relationship with Nic for the sake of it, probably thinks that this will take his mind off Becca, but Becca's still on his mind.

Since Becca finds out about Nicole having sex with him(Nicole's lies) on tomorrow's E4 episode, and she sort of realises her feeling for J, I think Becca will miss him.

----------


## di marco

> *E4 episode*
> 
> No J for 2 weeks, the family are going on holiday
> 
> To me J seems like he's just going with his relationship with Nic for the sake of it, probably thinks that this will take his mind off Becca, but Becca's still on his mind.
> 
> Since Becca finds out about Nicole having sex with him on tomorrow's E4 episode, and she sort of realises her feeling for J, I think Becca will miss him.


no justin  :Sad:  i think hes just going along with it, one cos he wants to get over becca (like you said) and two cos i dont think he wants to be horrible to nicole. i wish he would hurry up and break up with nicole though! cant wait to see beccas reaction when she hears about justin and nicole sleeping together

----------


## Angeltigger

It pissed me off when Justin stood up for Nicole when Liz called Nicole a Tramp (ok it was wrong but still if you go round sleep with people right at the beginning of a relationship than you will be a tramp) 

Justin should just tell her- Nancy is so right she (Nicole) is doing all the driving as Justin don't want to know

I will miss Justin  :Wub:   :Crying:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Language tigs!   :EEK!:   :Lol:

----------


## Angeltigger

Well it does- he should tell her where to go

----------


## xsoftladybugx

Gonna miss him!!  :Sad:

----------


## Lennie

Thank god J is away for 2 weeks - i will miss him, but atleast he's away from Nic and her getting him into bed

----------


## Chris_2k11

Chris Fountain does need a break, he's been in it loads lately!

----------


## di marco

> Chris Fountain does need a break, he's been in it loads lately!


well i dont think it should be allowed lol!

----------


## Lennie

Dont worry, we will see loads of him around Xmas   :Cheer:   :Wub:

----------


## Lennie

*The Christmas Preview TV Guide is out in the papers â*

*The Sun* â Becca sneaks away from Jake to be with Justin and the lovestruck pair unwrap more then just presents on Christmas Day.

*Daily Star* â Its two days before Christmas (December 23)  and teacher Becca and pupil Justin can no longer keep their grubby paws off each other.

----------


## Angeltigger

Oh it getting serious now

----------


## Lennie

*Watched the E4 Episode -*

Nicole really isnt doing herself any favors by lying.

Becca was surprised, she didnt really show much expression on her face - but i am sure she felt something twisting inside of her.

I get the feeling that Becca doesnt quite believe that J slept wih Nicole - its just the way Becca looked at Nic when her and Nancy left her flat, but i guess that is on her mind - as she didnt seem into Jake at the end bit.

Though i think we can say that Becca is feeling abit jealous

----------


## Lennie

Who saw Becca's reaction?  what do you make out of it?

----------


## di marco

> Who saw Becca's reaction?  what do you make out of it?


do you mean in todays ch4 epi?

----------


## Lennie

> do you mean in todays ch4 epi?


Yep - when Nancy told her

----------


## di marco

> Yep - when Nancy told her


i think it was a mixture of a few feelings, i think it was shock to start with cos i dont think she was expecting nancy to say that, also i think she was jealous, not necessarily cos she fancied justin, but cos you do tend to feel jealous if someones fancied you for ages and then they get with someone else. when nicole came in the flat then i think becca felt jealous, maybe cos deep down she didnt want justin to sleep with nicole cos she likes him, but i think she was trying to tell herself why was she feeling like that

----------


## Angeltigger

she might have been shock that he had sex as she fancy him- but she could have been shocked because Justin is young still and (becca thinks) he jumped int bed with nicole and as shemight think Nicole and Justin are a couple and she might think he is rushing things

----------


## chimwemwe

have they actually slept together?

----------


## di marco

> have they actually slept together?


who justin and nicole? no nicole just said she had to prove to nancy they love each other!

----------


## Angeltigger

> have they actually slept together?


If you mean Justin and nicole than no  :Nono:  - as Justin don't even fancy Nicole and he can do better than her, he like Becca  :Love:   :Wub:  and he don't just jump into bed with just ANYone... (like Nicole)

----------


## chimwemwe

i thought that nothing hadn't happened esp. as hes mad bout becca, but i got a bit confused!

----------


## leanne27

i doubt justin and nicole will have much future anyway once justin finds out about what andy and sam does to his sisters. Un less nicole wants to take j's side, but i still cant see him wanting any more to do with her family.

----------


## Lennie

Nothing will ever happen between him and Nic - and thank god for that

----------


## Angeltigger

> Nothing will ever happen between him and Nic - and thank god for that


* tigs jumps up and down and do a little dance as she is so happy*

----------


## Lennie

*Monday, 19th December 2005*  
And nothing seems to be helping Nicole rise up from her sorrowful pit of self-imposed despair.

*Tuesday, 20th December 2005*  
Jake has got big plans for a romantic Christmas with his wife, only Becca doesn't seem quite so up for being alone and intimate with her husband.

*Wednesday, 21st December 2005*  
Frankie is unimpressed when Jack refuses to close The Dog for Christmas Day, but Jake is only too happy to have Becca all to himself. 

*Thursday, 22nd December 2005*  
Jake has got Christmas all wrapped up for him and Becca, but her mind is elsewhere. 

*Friday, 23rd December 2005*  
It's Christmas Day in Hollyoaks. Jake gets Becca some sexy underwear, but her mind is elsewhere.

----------


## Lennie

Definately going to see Becca's side more with her feelings for J.   :Wub:  

I think Jake's a idiot, no offense but i wouldnt buy my wife (if i was a guy) underwear for Xmas - i would buy something meaningful and which she would see that i have put alot of thought into buying her a special gift.

Reading these spoilers - wouldnt you think Becca would make an extra effort with Jake to block out what she is feeling about J, as ppl normally do that so their minds wouldnt be on something else.
Becca must have deep feelings if she is feeling like that - not want to be intimate with Jake or her mind not on Jake, or looking forward to spending the Xmas together with Jake.

(Will have to see how this unfolds during now and then)

----------


## di marco

> i doubt justin and nicole will have much future anyway once justin finds out about what andy and sam does to his sisters. Un less nicole wants to take j's side, but i still cant see him wanting any more to do with her family.


nicole and justin are over before that happens anyway

----------


## Lennie

J and Nicole were nothing, it was all in Nic's head that they were in love, the only person J's in love with is Becca  :Wub:

----------


## di marco

> J and Nicole were nothing, it was all in Nic's head that they were in love, the only person J's in love with is Becca


thats so true!

----------


## Lennie

*Nicole's Lies Exposed*

Apparently in All About Soap its says that Nicole invites J over to her house when he gets back and she wants sex so all her lies can become true but J is concerned with how he can make his excuses and let Nicole down. Rob burst on them and Nic is forced to admit the truth behind her lies in front of Justin and how will the village react?

----------


## Angeltigger

Justin will be cross- it not a nice thing to come back from hoilday and to come back to this

----------


## Lennie

Todays Ch4 episode

The showdown in the dog -

I think what Becca and Liz (last week) are trying to say to Nic's parents is that Nic is not exactly a good girl they believe her to be, as they are always blaming Nancy or J for Nic's behaviour or attitude saying he or she is leading her astray and Nic's practically doing it herself.

But since J was involved in the discussion, Becca could not just keep quiet but i did notice that when they were having a go at Nancy, Becca didnt say much as Jake was doing all the talking but once J's name was mentioned Becca was straight in there talking (anybody notice it???)
I was a bit surprised when Becca was defending Nic as well - you'd thought Jake would be happy that J and Nic are together, but no he goes off in a huff when Becca tried to defend J but Jake also failed to see that she was defending Nicole as well.

I think Becca deep down is confused but how J can move on so quickly, that is also bugging her.

----------


## Mc_Julie_B_2006

becci and justin should go 2gether!!!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> becca and justin should go 2gether!!!!


We know!! lol!

----------


## Lennie

I totally agree - but i guess you all know that lol

----------


## di marco

> I totally agree - but i guess you all know that lol


yep we do lol!  :Smile:

----------


## Lennie

*Spoilers - Mersey TV Site*

*Lonely This Christmas*
Christmas in HOLLYOAKS is a day to remember for troubled teacher Becca Dean (Ali Bastian) as she slips away from her snoring husband Jake (Kevin Sacre) to visit 16-year-old Justin Burton (Chris Fountain) (December 23, 6.30pm, C4).

Becca and Justin's feelings have been simmering below the surface for weeks, and following a stolen kiss on Christmas Eve Becca finally lets her heart rule her head when Jake (Kevin Sacre) passes out on the sofa at the end of a chaotic Christmas Day with the Dean family.

Justin is delighted to find Becca on his doorstep after a lonely Christmas away from his family. He can't believe she's managed to escape the Dean family on Christmas Day. 

Chris Fountain, who plays Justin Burton, comments: âJustin has been waiting for this moment for months. He has been true to his feelings since he and Becca met and always believed their relationship was more than just pupil and teacher. 

âAdmitting their feelings is a major step, but I don't think Justin is ready to cope with the consequences of their actionsâ.

Ali Bastian, who plays Becca Dean, comments: âBecca has been feeling increasingly trapped since her wedding to Jake and Christmas Day with the Dean family has brought this home to her. 

âWhen sneaks out to visit Justin she isn't thinking of the consequences of her actions, only that she wants a way out. She certainly isn't thinking of the tricky questions she'll have to answer on Boxing Day.â


*Time To Partyback* 

Emotions are rising in HOLLYOAKS this New Year as Mel (Cassie Powney) nears breaking point, Justin (Chris Fountain) threatens Becca's (Ali Bastian) marriage and romance is in the air at the Loft New Year's Eve party. 

Justin is drinking alone in the Village when he's found by Nancy (Jessica Fox) who after being ditched by her friends is out to cause trouble. When she realises how drunk Justin is she agrees to take him back to Becca and Jake's flat to see the new year in, but how will Becca react when she sees them together?

----------


## di marco

cool sounds good, thanks for posting  :Smile: 




> Justin is delighted to find Becca on his doorstep after a lonely Christmas away from his family.


why isnt justin with his family on xmas day?

----------


## Chris_2k11

hmm...   :Ponder:

----------


## Lennie

> cool sounds good, thanks for posting 
> 
> 
> 
> why isnt justin with his family on xmas day?


I think they are still in Greece - after what happens with Mel and Sophie they go back to Greece to be with Liz only J comes back, so at Xmas he's alone at the house.

----------


## di marco

> I think they are still in Greece - after what happens with Mel and Sophie they go back to Greece to be with Liz only J comes back, so at Xmas he's alone at the house.


oh ok thanks, that sounds a bit weird though lol!

----------


## Lennie

I think the J and Becca get together in J's house (as it states on the article), i got a feeling that Liz, the twins (they go after being spiked/raped and get away from the bad memories) and Darlene is with her mum for Xmas (as Mel and Sophie said) and come back after Xmas and only J has come back home early (probably to catch up on school work and has been missing Becca)

C'mon think about it if J can stay on the run for atleast a month and sleep anywhere, i am sure J can stay on his own at home for a week or so.

But you do think its Xmas - family should be together, but i dont think no one is thinking about Xmas in the Burton household, coz of what has happpened to Mel and Sophie.

I think J will be thinking that glad his sisters are ok and away from the village for week to recover and is glad that he's back from prison as he would have been spending Xmas in prison - so i dont think J would mind having a lonely Xmas, as along as its at home.

----------


## di marco

i just thought it was weird that theyre still out in greece, thats like over a month!

----------


## Lennie

> i just thought it was weird that theyre still out in greece, thats like over a month!


Well Liz is there for atleast a month

----------


## Lennie

*Article from Inside Soap -*

*Gone For A Burton*
*Becca finally gives in to her lust for former pupilâ¦*

Becca Dean makes a decision she may live to regret this festive season, as she gives Justin Burton the present heâs always wanted â a night of passion with his former teacher! With Beccaâs marriage to husband Jake not turning out as sheâd hoped, Christmas is proving a strain. Add her crazy in-laws, the Deans, to the picture, and Beccaâs thoughts soon start turning to Justinâ¦ âMarried life isnât what Becca wished forâ admits Ali Bastian, who plays her. âIts becoming obvious that her and Jake donât have much in common. And sheâs invested so much time and emotion in Justin recently that their bond has grown. Sheâs always secretly held a torch for him, but she couldnât admit itâ  As Christmas approaches, Becca sinks into depression. And when her sister, Nancy, reveals that Justin has dumped Nicole Owen, Beccaâs heart starts racing!  âThe news triggers something in Beccaâs headâ says Ali  âSheâs denied her feelings for so long, but this revelation floors her. Becca doesnât think about the consequences â she just has to see Justin.â  Making her excuses, she heads straight out to find Justin, and it doesnât take the pair long to fall into each otherâs armsâ¦ âBecca throws caution to the windâ smiles Ali. âThey share a very passionate snog! Itâs been building up for so long that its almost a relief for them both.â  However, after the long-awaited clinch, guilty Becca must return to her husband.  âShe goes home with a heavy heart,â explains Ali.  âAnd  it gets worse when Jake showers her with presents. Beccaâs day descends into hell, having to play happy families, when all she wants is Justin. She feels distant from everyone.â But as the Deans fall asleep on the sofa after too much booze and buffet, Becca sees her chance to escape. Before long, sheâs back with Justin, and the pair canât keep their hands off each other.  âIt all gets very steamy,â says Ali. âBut then Becca falls asleep and doesnât wake up until the next morning. Sheâs sure sheâll be caught out when she goes home, but Jakeâs passed out on the sofa, oblivious.  âShe got away with it this timeâ adds Ali. âBut its dangerous situation.â  To silence Justin, Becca tells him that their tryst was a mistake and canât happen again. But he thinks otherwise and turns up on New Yearâs Eve.  âNancy brings Justin back to the flat hoping to pull him,â reveals Ali. âBut heâs only there to see Becca. Sheâs petrified that heâll blow the lid on their passion.â  So, what does Ali think of the latest exciting twist to this storyline?  âIts never dull, is it?â laughs the actress. âI didnât know where it was going â it was a real shock! But although Jake and Becca have history, thereâs so much chemistry between her and Justin. Whatever happens, hearts are going to break in Hollyoaksâ¦â

----------


## Lennie

*Hollyoaks Episodes Guide - from Daily Star 14 Day Xmas Guide*


*Monday 26th  Dec*
Becca frets about how Jake will react when she gets home.

*Tuesday 27th Dec*
Justin texts Becca asking if they can meet somewhere

*Wednesday 28th Dec*
Becca tries to explain her bad temper to Jake, but canât help feeling shut out

*Friday 30th Dec*
Mel disappears on New Yearâs Eve, prompting Sophie to launch a search, and events take a dramatic turn at Beccaâs flat.

*Tuesday 3nd Jan*
Jake is forced to step in to stop an argument between Becca and Nancy

*Wednesday 4th Jan*
Justin returns to school

*Thursday 5th Jan*
Nancy does her best to end Nicoleâs hopes of a relationship with Justin, and Darlene returns home to hear about the twins ordeal

*Friday 6th Jan*
Becca is forced to intervene when Nicole and Nancy start fighting over Justin

----------


## Chris_2k11

Thanks Lennie, but why isn't it on, on the 2nd?

----------


## Lennie

> Thanks Lennie, but why isn't it on, on the 2nd?


Hollyoaks is on - just didnt put them on here as it wasnt Justin related lol

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Hollyoaks is on - just didnt put them on here as it wasnt Justin related lol


Oh I see! lol  :Smile:

----------


## Lennie

*Becca/J article on the official site*

http://www.hollyoaks.com/img/news_pics/1049/large.jpg
(Becca/J going in for a kiss  )

*New Year`s Heave*
08 December 2005 

It looks like these two particular auld acquaintances are using the festive period to most assuredly ring out the old.

*Peace*
We've yet another exclusive about this year's batch of Christmas HOLLYOAKS storylines. This one involves Becca and Justin, a couple who've been on and off more times than an electric kettle, but who as yet have still to consummate their illicit relationship.

What better time for such an occasion, Justin reasons, than the season of peace and goodwill.

*Actions*
Chris Fountain explains: "Justin has been waiting for this moment for months. He has been true to his feelings since he and Becca met and always believed their relationship was more than just pupil and teacher.

"Admitting their feelings is a major step, but I don't think Justin is ready to cope with the consequences of their actions."

*Questions*
Ali Bastian adds: "Becca has been feeling increasingly trapped since her wedding to Jake and Christmas Day with the Dean family has brought this home to her. When she sneaks out to visit Justin she isn't thinking of the consequences of her actions, only that she wants a way out. She certainly isn't thinking of the tricky questions she'll have to answer on Boxing Day."

Discover what she can muster by way of answers in HOLLYOAKS this Christmas

----------


## di marco

thanks for posting lennie  :Smile:  why do justin and becca look so angry/unhappy in that pic?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> thanks for posting lennie  why do justin and becca look so angry/unhappy in that pic?


Do they?   :Confused:

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

To me they just look extremely lusty and passionate.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> To me they just look extremely lusty and passionate.


I agree!  :Love:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Lennie

> To me they just look extremely lusty and passionate.


Totally agree - all that tension will come out once they kiss   :Wub:

----------


## Lennie

*Spoilers: 26th Dec - 30th Dec 2005*

*Monday December 26 2005*
It's the morning after the night before for Justin (Chris Fountain) and Becca (Ali Bastian), but romance isn't in the air for long. It looks like Becca may have got away with last night's indiscretion but can Justin keep quiet about what went on? .

*Tuesday December 27 2005*
Justin (Chris Fountain) is left high and dry after the ecstasies of Christmas night: surely Becca (Ali Bastian) feels the same way? 

*Wednesday December 28 2005*
Jake (Kevin Sacre) is keen to make the most of what's left of Becca's (Ali Bastian) holiday, but can't help feeling shut out. Alone with Jake, Mandy (Sarah Jayne Dunn) is forced to admit Becca has post-wedding blues; little does she realise a tearful Becca is listening in. 

*Thursday December 29 2005*
And Liz (Andree Bernard), Mel (Cassie Powney) and Sophie (Connie Powney) arrive home from Greece, but Mel is apprehensive about coming back to the house as the horrific memories come flooding back

*Friday December 30 2005*
Becca (Ali Bastian) and Jake (Kevin Sacre) spend New Year's Eve in the flat with Mandy (Sarah Jayne Dunn) and Tony (Nick Pickard). At the stroke of midnight, Nancy (Jessica Fox) makes her move on Justin (Chris Fountain), but Justin's eyes are firmly locked with Becca's. Mel (Cassie Powney) tries to lay off the booze, but the thought of spending New Year's Eve at home with Sophie (Connie Powney) and her mum isn't that appealing. She passes out in the Jubilee Gardens in the freezing winter temperatures... will she survive the night.

----------


## di marco

> Do they?


it just looked like justins eyes looked angry thats all?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> it just looked like justins eyes looked angry thats all?


I think it's more of a 'I want you right now' thing   :Love:  lol

----------


## Lennie

> I think it's more of a 'I want you right now' thing   lol


Totally agree   :Love:   - i like the way he's looking at her - probably saying i know you want this

----------


## di marco

> I think it's more of a 'I want you right now' thing   lol


hmmmmm obviously i cant read eye language lol!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lennie

*Spoilers: 2nd Jan - 6th Jan 2006*

*2/1/06*  
Sophie is desperately trying to phone Mel, little realising she's lying comatose in Jubilee Gardens. 
Just when things look like they can't get any worse for Liz, she discovers Mel has been raped.

*3/1/06*
Justin and Nancy's budding relationship is getting under Becca's skin. 
A tearful Liz sits at Mel's bedside. How could she not have told her about the rape? 

*4/1/06*  
Nancy has a spring in her step as she strides into Hollyoaks Comp after the holidays. 
But will she tell Nicole the truth about New Year's Eve?

*5/1/06*  
Nicole is convinced that there is still a chance for her and Justin, but Nancy is quick to dash her hopes. 

*6/1/06*  
Nicole and Nancy fight over Justin in class, forcing Becca to step in.

----------


## Lennie

*Watched the E4 episode*

So glad that J is back - he looked so great - who's window was he looking at? was it Becca's?
Nice to see Becca as well not seen her for over a week.

And when he bumped into Becca (J's face just lit up) and she sort of ignored him and was short with him just saying hello - J must of thought why is she ignoring me just like that as they were getting on fine before he went on holiday.

Nicole is stupid - atlast J saw sense and wanted to dump her.

Becca is definately uncomfortable and jealous about J and Nicole

----------


## di marco

i cant wait to see justin tonight!  :Smile:

----------


## Lennie

:Wub:

----------


## sheilamarie

> 


Looks good cant wait for xmas now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> 


Just one week till this   :Love:

----------


## sheilamarie

im counting down the days

----------


## Lennie

Cant wait either - bring it on  :Smile:

----------


## Lennie

*Watched the E4 episode*

Who watched the e4 episode today - what a difference there is between J and Nicole in the maturity levels - Nicole was acting so rude and childish, i was shocked that J came around to see her to be friends (after what she did) - i was so proud of him, its shows him as such a mature honest guy, we got to see a deeper person today in J.
It was sweet, when he told her that the first time would have to be special and so sweet when he said that he hasnt done it before, Nic was shocked.
So lovely J is - its gonna be so sweet when he finally loses it with Becca - as he's doing it with someone he loves and she is special to him.
J looked so hot today - in that yellow t-shirt and jacket.

I think Nicole was so rude and such a brat - she should be glad that J had the courage to even be friends with her after what she done

----------


## leanne27

nicole is very very very immature compared to justin, he has been though a lot and he's had to grow up fast but they way she went to get changed and then said "oh i just threw the firts thing i saw on" or somthing like that. I feel like saying oh get a grip! he knows your lying, as liz once said before she needs to get some dignity the way she just goes round slobbering over justin is enough to ashame all females lol

----------


## Lennie

Liz made me laugh when she called Nicole a tramp   :Lol:

----------


## Lennie

So want does everyone think of Becca taking J's virginity (i dont see it that way, but its how it is) as he's confirms he's virgin in mondays CH4 episode - IMO i am glad J does it with the woman he loves and they both want each other - and it just happens naturally between them which is how it should be  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Liz made me laugh when she called Nicole a tramp


When was that?   :EEK!:

----------


## Lennie

> When was that?


When Carrie/Liz were arguing outside and J and Nic broke it up - it was on the day when Liz and J decided to go on holiday

----------


## di marco

> Liz made me laugh when she called Nicole a tramp


yeh that was funny!  :Big Grin:

----------


## sheilamarie

that was great when she called nic a tramp i do sort of like liz now

----------


## di marco

> When was that?


it was sometime near the end of november




> Justin: You just called her daughter a tramp
> Liz: She called Mel a drunk
> Justin: Mel is a drunk!!!


^ ^ found this in the hollyoaks quotes thread ^ ^

----------


## di marco

_*double post*_

----------


## Lennie

How annoying and immature was Nicole in todays E4 episode   :Angry:  

I watched the E4 episode today - i so thought Nancy would tell Becca why she and Nic aint talking , but there was nothing   :Sad:  

Jake made me laugh, he kept on going on about having the best Xmas and it being great and special with Becca (i was like - Becca's going to have a best Xmas with J   :Wub:    )

----------


## Lennie



----------


## Debs

that dosent look that passionate! she just cant act!!

----------


## di marco

does he only kiss her on the day they sleep together or does he kiss her before that too?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> that dosent look that passionate! she just cant act!!


I agree! Terrible actress!   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## di marco

> I agree! Terrible actress!


she aint that bad

----------


## Becksfanz

I like Becca but think its stupid  that she finally go with Justin! For god sake, she recently married and know its wrong to go with Justin. Maybe she like bad boys! lol

----------


## Lennie

> does he only kiss her on the day they sleep together or does he kiss her before that too?


They kiss a day before Xmas day and then on Xmas day they kiss again and sleep together.

I think Ali/Becca is a good actress

----------


## Chris_2k11

> she aint that bad


I knew you'd say that!   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## di marco

> I knew you'd say that!


what you a mindreader now then?!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lennie

*Watched the E4 episode -*  

Wow - how hot was the kiss at the end - love the way they both went to each other for the kiss - filled with passion and some tension releasing, i did love the fact that they kept kissing and then talking in between like they never wanted to it to stop but they had to.    :Wub:  

Loved the way Becca said what she did when J opened the door and then Becca saying she was jealous.

I also liked the bit where they were gazing at each other - they just stared at each other - like there eyes connected and just couldnt look away from each other.

If the kiss was like this today = hot, can you imagine what its going to be like tomorrrow when they kiss again and.....  = hotter

----------


## Lennie

*Watched the E4 episode -*

Again amazing kissing scene by J/Becca - i thought it was great that they asked each other a question in between kissing (watch the episode and you will know why)

Loved J taking that necklace off Becca's neck the one Jake gave her.
And i thought it was cute when J asked Becca to come upstairs, and Becca saying that she doesnt want to go upstairs as its too far  ;) 

You could so tell that all Becca wanted was J - through the Xmas meal.

----------


## Lennie

Today's Ch4 kissing scene is on hollyoaks official site in the video bitesize section

----------


## Debs

> *Watched the E4 episode -*
> 
> Again amazing kissing scene by J/Becca - i thought it was great that they asked each other a question in between kissing (watch the episode and you will know why)
> 
> Loved J taking that necklace off Becca's neck the one Jake gave her.
> And i thought it was cute when J asked Becca to come upstairs, and Becca saying that she doesnt want to go upstairs as its too far ;) 
> 
> You could so tell that all Becca wanted was J - through the Xmas meal.


 
was a fab episode and about blooming time!

----------


## Lennie

*Watched the E4 episode*  

Loved the flashbacks - when one of them were thinking of each other, it was so romantic the way they did the scenes, full of passion, not rushed but nice and slowly, also liked how they contrasted the flashback scene with the present scene.

I dont think Becca will forget what has happened between them - loved the morning scene where J is looking at her and touching her hair.

I thought it was good that she wasnt letting Jake kiss her and touch her.

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

ooo no im going to miss that  :Sad:

----------


## di marco

i saw it advertised at the end of todays hollyoaks, it looked funny justin and becca arguing!

----------


## di marco

> ooo no im going to miss that


yeh im going to miss it too  :Sad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> yeh im going to miss it too


Disgraceful!   :Angry:

----------


## di marco

> Disgraceful!


i dont want to but its boxing day so ive got to go up my mums aunts  :Sad:  trust me, id rather be at home watching hollyoaks!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i dont want to but its boxing day so ive got to go up my mums aunts  trust me, id rather be at home watching hollyoaks!


Oh actually, i've just remembered... i've got to go to my nana's on Monday night! So i'll be missing it too!  :Embarrassment:   :Angel:

----------


## di marco

> Oh actually, i've just remembered... i've got to go to my nana's on Monday night! So i'll be missing it too!


damn having to go to relatives on boxing day lol! id get my gran to record it but she will be up there too! ill just have to try and watch it on sunday if i remember

----------


## di marco

> Oh actually, i've just remembered... i've got to go to my nana's on Monday night! So i'll be missing it too!


how disgraceful!!! (isnt that what you said to me!)
(also, slightly going offtopic here sorry, but did you get my last pm?)

----------


## Chris_2k11

> damn having to go to relatives on boxing day lol! id get my gran to record it but she will be up there too! ill just have to try and watch it on sunday if i remember


I'd have put the tape on but our recorder's broke!   :Sad:

----------


## di marco

> I'd have put the tape on but our recorder's broke!


my mum wont let me record it  :Sad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> my mum wont let me record it


Why!   :EEK!:   :Sad:

----------


## di marco

> Why!


cos i aint actually allowed to watch it!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> cos i aint actually allowed to watch it!


Mothers!   :Angry:  lol!

----------


## di marco

> Mothers!   lol!


yeh i know, anything she dont watch is considered trash and so she wont let us watch it!  :Angry:

----------


## Lennie

Anybody seen the hot pics of the few episodes of J/Becca on famousmales.com

Am i allowed to post links???

----------


## di marco

> Anybody seen the hot pics of the few episodes of J/Becca on famousmales.com
> 
> Am i allowed to post links???


i think you can post links to pics?

----------


## harmaniac

just like to say that i love this relationship-its great. wrong but great! im looking forward to seeing how it develops. all i know is that justin leaves school to become jake's workmate and that brings the friction between j and becca to the fore again. cant wait to see how long this can run and run...surely becca is going to have to face up to her feelings for the dashing young boy at some stage. again...right??! #

damn well hope so!

----------


## di marco

> all i know is that justin leaves school to become jake's workmate and that brings the friction between j and becca to the fore again.


where did you read this? didnt justin make fun of jakes job?

----------


## leanne27

Did anybody know that Justin gets a job working for jake on the gardens, he does this cause his family move out of their house because of the bad memories it brings for mel, so he gest a job with Jake to earn some money. This should cause some problems

----------


## di marco

> Did anybody know that Justin gets a job working for jake on the gardens, he does this cause his family move out of their house because of the bad memories it brings for mel, so he gest a job with Jake to earn some money. This should cause some problems


why would he need a job though just cos they move out?

----------


## Lennie

Justin leaves school as he cant handle how Becca is treating him.

Also now he is the man of the house  :Smile:

----------


## Lennie

http://www.fmforums.co.uk/forums/ind...7&#entry435537 - Thursday 22nd Dec 

http://www.fmforums.co.uk/forums/ind...howtopic=44452 - Friday 23rd Dec

http://www.fmforums.co.uk/forums/ind...howtopic=44480  - Monday 26th Dec
(scroll down the bottom of the page for more pics on the link)

Enjoy   :Thumbsup:

----------


## di marco

thanks for those pics!  :Smile:

----------


## Lennie

Just like to say Merry Xmas - hope you guys have a fantastic Xmas  :Smile:

----------


## angelton

hope you have a fantastic chritmas to  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Lennie

I watched the E4 episode yesterday - and i did notice her not saying i dont love you when after a couple of i love you's he said to her and then at the end she is forced to say i dont love you coz he was begging her to stay, but it was heartbreaking both of them crying, i do think Becca has very deep feelings for him maybe even loves him just not in love with him - maybe that will change or not. Though her going back to see him and then stopping and not going back was a good move, poor J - he's going to be in torment, i loved the fact that J can express and cry and not be ashamed of it in front of the woman he loves.
What J said was true - in all of this he is the one who will be left hurting more.

I did notice Becca trying to convince herself she loves Jake and will work at her marriage - looks like she has noticed that something is definately wrong in her marriage.

Becca wasnt exactly being true when J asked that on her wedding day didnt she feel like running away and she did and then she said yes when the vicar asked do you take Jake to be your .......


I dont think J is confused, he knows deep down that Becca is not happy with Jake however hard she tries to convince him otherwise - its just Becca being distance and now putting a barrier up between them and also the her saying she made a mistake and not loving him has shattered him.

Now for J behaving like he did (e4 episode) - i know some ppl think oh that is 16 year old behaviour (as that age always come to mind) but to me it was a normal behaviour from a guy who is in love and trying to make her understand and begging her to stay - for me he acts like how he should act even to far as getting drunk and leaving the house in a mess, being angry even guys in there 20s and 30s do that to block out the pain and the hurt.

And when we were showed Becca outside crying we got to see her totally broken as well, the writers could have made that scene as her not crying and just marching straight to her flat but they didnt - which shows us Becca is broken as well and also she wanted to go back in but couldnt - that was a good scene.

Chris and Ali's acting was great - well done   :Cheer:

----------


## harmaniac

i think that hollyoaks really have been building up this relationship- it was clearly much deeper than something purely physical as shown today. the way that a lot of things were unsaid, implied that justin nearly did come in between her and jake on her wedding day and that she is in fact falling in love with him. 

there is a lot to indicate that justin's feelings are actually reciptrocated and i sense these two wont be able to stay away from each other for long!

----------


## Lennie

*Watched the E4 episode -*

I dont know how to explain Becca's feelings - but i am going to try - i hope you think that i might be right or not. To me Becca comes across as having the guilt coz she is married and has been unfaithful but i dont think she regrets what happened with J on Xmas day, i just dont see the regret or the guilt of that (and also Jake keeps saying sorry for Xmas and not giving her a wonderful Xmas - but i am sure in Becca's mind she was thinking i got a wondeful Xmas with J - as she gets lost in thought when Jake mentioned Xams and also Mandy asking her about how was Xmas) and Becca being distant to Jake baffles me as a person who cheats would be all over their other half but Becca is distanting herself, does she love J??? - that is the question which we all are trying to answer prior to tonights CH4 and E4 episode, as she was talking to Mandy about love and Mandy did say something like despite being fearful and getting pain in love you cant help yourself as it just happens - Becca was lost in that thought, i am sure in that scene she was thinking about J.
Also i think she is broken after seeing and breaking J's heart in pieces as well as hers.
Another scene was also when her and Mandy were talking and Becca was going to tell her about her and J was nearly there only Mandy started laughing at the idea that Becca could have an affair, i think Becca was a bit annoyed that Mandy thought that, and also was disturbed by Jake. Before that Becca confessed that married life wasnt all that she thought it would as she thinks she has nothing exciting to look forward to (as i think she knows what to expect in her life with Jake, and in my mind i was thinking that if she was with J, she would never know what to expect as it would exciting and unpredictable - maybe she wants them two thing = excitement and unpredictableness) and then we get another scene with Jake wallowing in self pity saying that he is a big dissapointment to Becca and a let down, and then Becca breaking down crying in Nancy's room - probably feeling both guilty and despair.

----------


## Lennie

Yesterdays e4 episode -

Hi, did anybody notice yesterday when Mandy said to Becca that you look miserable (a word that stood out for me), she used that word instead of upset or unhappy - its makes me think that she is miserable without J and with Jake and also the past couple days we havent seen Becca wearing no make up as she usually does, Becca must be really feeling low.

----------


## Lennie

*E4 EPISODE*


Glad the Burtons are back - i so feel for Mel, Sophie and Liz, I am glad Sophie is being strong about what has happened its like if she breaks then Mel will have no one so Sophie has to be strong despite what she is feeling.

J has obviously stopped caring about the house and himself from how the house looks and him drinking to block out the pain, J is probably out somewhere drowning his sorrows  :Sad: 

Looking forward to tomorrow's E4 episode 

I didnt like Nancy in this episode, lately she has become bossy and moody - and there is one thing i dont like about a person that is moodiness, hope i dont offend anybody but i just dont like ppl who get moody so easily.

----------


## lizjae

> i think that hollyoaks really have been building up this relationship- it was clearly much deeper than something purely physical as shown today. the way that a lot of things were unsaid, implied that justin nearly did come in between her and jake on her wedding day and that she is in fact falling in love with him. 
> 
> there is a lot to indicate that justin's feelings are actually reciptrocated and i sense these two wont be able to stay away from each other for long!


Yep I hope the writers don't keep us waiting toooo long before they are back together again - I sense an even bigger breakdown with Jake will push them back together in the future  :Sad:

----------


## Lennie

I am loving it - as long as we have scenes by J/Becca filled with passion and tension i dont mind waiting but i can see that J/Becca will happen again

----------


## Stevie H

I'm glad that Justin finally got Becca. He'd been wanting her for so long. That and I've never been a fan of Jake. I don't know how he could have cheated on Becca with Lisa. I know Lisa is hot, but Becca is too.

Becca is hard to tell where her feelings come from. I guess it's because Justin thinks a lot on her level now because of her being a good teacher. Jake cheating on her must sometimes play on her mind, so I guess that's why she might not have as much remorse as she should do about her & Justin's first night together.

I did laugh though when she went that upstairs was too far. Was funny as.

----------


## Lennie

*I did watch the E4 episode*


But i had guests in the house so it was hard to hear what was being said and what was going on.

Will have to watch it again.

J being silly and drunk was fun to watch and him arriving at the flat was funny as he fell down.

Didnt like the kiss Nancy gave him - neither did Becca by the looks of it and then Becca and J eyes connecting.

I knew Jake wouldnt like J being there, it made me laugh when he snatched the glass off J when he was drinking.

I thought it was funny when Mandy asked J if he got what he wanted from santa on Xmas - and J answered something like this ' yeah - i cant complain' 

I have to say Becca was looking really pretty - dont know how J resisted her lol

----------


## Lennie

*Watched the E4 episode -*

Didnt think we would get any scenes with J/Becca - glad we did, had quite alot of scenes with them, i love the starting on where Becca is looking and put the duvet on J in the morning while he was sleeping.

The bathroom scene was funny where he was standing there half naked, and stopping Becca's way.

Nancy is making Becca jealous about her comments on J finally finding someone his age and more intelligent and alos the fact that Nancy snogged J last night and Nancy asked Becca if she thought J was fit - Becca quicly anserwed why are you asking me (nancy talking about herself)

Wow at the scene where she tells J that her and Jake are trying for a baby (i knew Becca would do this so J would know that her marriage is fine) and J was surprised.

Becca did sort of admit that her and J wasnt a mistake when J asked her.

Becca's face was good when J asked Nancy to the cinemas in front Becca - and also when she was critising Nancy's make up and jumper, you could tell she was jealous and also when J called it a date, i loved the bit where J got a voicemail on his phone about Mel, Becca looked concerned and when she asked if he would like her to come with him, he answered no - i think that hurt Becca (the look on her face was priceless) as she's always been there for him in everything he and his family have been through.

----------


## crazy_aimee_123

i thought it was really clever when justin learnt that mel was in hospital and becca was jumping at the chance to go with him. basically it showed justin the real feelings inside of her. 

nancy just irritated me. when j said 'i slept like a baby' and she said, 'what you woke up crying...?' or something along those lines just showed everyone that nancy is completely immature compared to becca and even justin.

----------


## Lennie

*From Liverpool Echo - newspaper*


THERE'S going to be some mischief under the mistletoe at Hollyoaks this Christmas. 

Teacher Becca Dean finds herself in a steamy seasonal clinch with student Justin Burton. 

Chris Fountain, who plays wayward GCSE student Justin, says: "The fans are aware in the current build-up with the student-teacher relationship that it's all heading to some sort of crescendo - let's just say this will be one very strong and powerful storyline that will have people gripped not just for now but in the months ahead. 

"I hope fans will be satisfied with the outcome." 

And Chris should know about soap suspense having played a cannabis-smoking, at times moody, and aggressive character involved in some very unusual and sensational soap stories since he arrived in 2003. 



He's had a court case for murder; thrown his sister out of a window and is now having a dangerous liaison down at Hollyoaks Comprehensive. 


Will he ever learn? 


There's been all manner of soapy skulduggery and he's loving it. 


But Chris is NOT like his alter ego - apart,, he smiles, from the cheeky element. 


"I am bit more cool-headed," says the 18-year-old actor who plays in goal for the Hollyoaks charity team and supports Huddersfield Town. 


"I'm a bit more laid-back and not so off-the-handle." 


Chris says he is looking forward to this Christmas knowing he already has a perfect gift. 


"I bought myself an X Box 360. 


"And I've signed for 


Hollyoaks for another year," adds the Bradford-born actor. 


"I like living and working in Liverpool and the night life is very good. It's a great city to socialise in." 


His main concern at the moment is knowing what to buy his girlfriend, Katie, for Christmas. 


"I am enjoying myself here in the city. As for the next move I don't even think about it. I take the rough with the smooth and so far it's been smooth. I do want to do films, though." 


He is already a veteran at 18 having been in stage shows such as Les Miserables and Oliver! where he played The Artful Dodger. He has also been in many top telly shows including Where the Heart Is and The Royal. 


"I have been acting in some form since I was 10 years of age. I am philosophical about the job. 


"I remember when I went for the audition for Hollyoaks. I'd just come back from a holiday in Mexico and was so surprised when they asked me back. I thought I had made a mess of it. "It's been a great year playing someone quite nasty - they are much better people to play. 


"I love creating a persona like that. 


"If the storylines keep coming like they have done, I 


will be more than happy. I get a lot of positive feedback." 


Before Christmas, Windsor-born actress Ali Bastian, who plays beautiful Hollyoaks comprehensive teacher Becca Dean, was suffering from a cold. 


Ironically, she had just filmed the hot scenes for this week's exciting editions, but was keeping tight-lipped about what happens between impressionable Justin and Becca whose life has been a trail of broken promises, ill fated-affairs and a mis-marriage. 


She says: "I am like most soap fans; I don't want to give away what's going to happen because you ruin it for so many people. 


"They stay with it and are watching it and seeing a particular story progress throughout the year. 


"But it does come to a head this week and the repercussions will go on into 2006 - you can be sure of that.. "Becca is so undecided in life and she's care-less. 


"Not everyone is feeling festive and not everyone knows what will happen in the days ahead from Christmas to New Year's Eve. Her husband Jake is not sure what is going on." 


Ali is going home to Berkshire for Christmas and, like acting pal Chris, she will be missing the Liverpool social 


scene. The actress who has appeared in TV's Jane Eyre and in A Touch of Frost says she is soaking up every professional minute of her Hollyoaks career. 


At 23, she is one of the hottest Hollyoaks stars in years. 


She is also going to be gift-wrapped this Christmas by thousands of admirers - because she is one of the Hollyoaks babes - the sexy stars who appear in the best-selling calendars. 


Her own ideal Christmas present would be a Ferrari but, realistically, a puppy. But for now she's too busy with schedules to give the latter her full attention. 


The calendar, however, is something she is clearly pleased about. 


"I am December," she laughs.. "It sounds odd talking about NEXT December already. This has been my happiest and busiest year to date." 


As for Hollyoaks, she says that the storylines reflect life and what you see in the news and in the papers. 


Ali herself would one day like to appear in a medical drama, but at the moment she wouldn't swap teacher Becca for any other character. 


"Like Chris with his character Justin, we wait to see what THEY have written for us. "We don't know where's it's all going. 


"Becca has a lot of baggage - a real habit of changing her mind," she hints.. 


It looks like fans will need to prepare for this dangerous liaison with a difference this week when Hollyoaks gets hotter and the days after the nights before bring up some heated and complex exchanges . . . but for whom? It's a Christmas gift of a storyline to any actor and for any viewer, too. But will Becca and Justin learn their lessons?

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

does becca sleep with justin again?

----------


## di marco

> does becca sleep with justin again?


probably

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah i wouldn't be surpised if it happens soon lol

----------


## Lennie

I got a feeling from now on we will see Becca being jealous and then i think somewhere in Feb probably 14th Feb - something might happen between them.  :Smile:

----------


## Lennie

*Article from Inside Soap -*

Heartbroken Justin horrifies his worried mum, Liz, this week - by dropping out of school to get a job. With his romantic dreams of a future with secret lover Becca Dean in tatters, Justin cannot bear to be around her anymore. And when he discovers that his mum can no longer afford to keep the family home, Justin's even more determined to step in and provide for his family. But with his sister, Mel, also in turmoil after being raped, will Justin's efforts be enough to hold the troubled clan together?

----------


## Lennie

Watched the E4 episode -

OMG its really getting to Becca - J/Nancy and also J himself, and she is feeling so jealous - did you see her face when Nancy got a text message from J she was so eager to know what he said on it.

Did you see Becca's face when Nancy says he is just the cutest boy in hollyoaks comp and i love a man in uniform lol

I cant believe Becca is saying J is bad and trouble - but i guess its only to put Nancy off him.

Jake did my head in - i thought they are going to talk about post wedding blues as Jake brought the issue up so they could discuss what was bothering Becca - but once Becca says something negative or something he doesnt like Jake gets in a huff and walks away - no wonder they dont communicate or talk properly about serious stuff.

I did like the bit where Becca finally tellls Jake she needed to tell him something Jake's face was a picture he was so scared and terrified of what she might say, it was good when he asked her is there someone else and Becca couldnt say it straight away until Jake asked again and Becca said no and then said i want us to look forward to something so i am coming off the pill which you what it means she wants a baby and Jake was happy hugged her but Becca's face was really down so we know she doesnt what a baby.

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

i reckon she didnt mean it either!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lennie

Have you noticed that everytime J/Becca have an arguement or shall i say a angry banter (todays ch4 episode) - they give good as each other - which to me keeps their tension/chemistry and spark alive and compared to Jake/Becca's (in the past and todays e4 episode) its like going off in a huff when the other says something hurtful or negative - like a spoilt prat not getting what it wants.

am i making sense???

----------


## leanne27

a great episode with becca tonight, her being jealous was hillarious!

----------


## Alice254

Haven't got E4 but read your spoiler Lennie - it sounds great!   :Smile:  I think Justin working with Jake (is it next week?)is going to give us some fireworks - yes he's doing it for his family,but this is too good an opportunity for Justin to see Becca..the soaplife spoiler basically said "working with Jake is not ideal, but at least Justin knows when the coast is clear"....and then this affair will be gripping....so there's no way that it's over or going to end soon. The bit about Becca wanting a baby too - she hasn't even told Jake (on the C4 episode) so it's obviously another thing to push Justin away with..just like all the "he's not worth fighting over" bits to the schoolgirls this week. Tough for Justin to hear, but Becca's warning him off them for a reason....and there's no way its because she doesnt feel anything.. deep down Justin knows this..he told her to tell her the truth in that episode at Xmas..he can see the cracks in her marriage and whats going wrong. The spoiler also said "justin reckons he's in a for a *** tastic new year with Becca - and he's not wrong!" So all this working for Jake leaves the coast clear for him...oooh can't wait!  :Smile:

----------


## lizjae

wow that does sound good - can't wait  :Cheer:

----------


## Lennie

> wow that does sound good - can't wait


Me too   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Lennie

*Watched the E4 episode -* 

Did anyone notice Becca looking/waiting for J outside school when she caught Nancy putting too much lipstick on

Becca was abit rude to J about him drawing on the test paper and arriving late - then again we knew she would do that.

It was nice when she asked J how Mel is and sorry the way she just treated him, and then him saying i understand, you got what you wanted etc and her saying its not like that, i did love the bit where he holded her hand and asked why cant they be together and i think she was going to give in and kiss him as that what it looked like when she was looking at him like that but she came to her senses and sort of started raising her voice about her having a happy marriage and i love Jake speech

Did like the way J was apoligising to Nicole on how it all ended between them and him not wanting to hurt her - thank god Nicole wasnt all clingy onto him.

----------


## crazy_aimee_123

sounds like a great episode. 

glad to hear nicole wasnt clingy, she needs to have some self-respect.

cant wait until becca and justin 'get back together', or whatever you want to call it, because it will be explosive!

----------


## Lennie

> cant wait until becca and justin 'get back together', or whatever you want to call it, because it will be explosive!



Totally agree  :Smile:   :Cheer:

----------


## Debs

tonights episode on e4 was good, becca was completely over the top with justin but i understand why thing is surely it just looks more suspicious???

----------


## lizjae

> tonights episode on e4 was good, becca was completely over the top with justin but i understand why thing is surely it just looks more suspicious???


True just loved the bit tho when Justin turned round and he's got *three*  women to choose from LOL  :Bow:

----------


## Alice254

Loved tonight's episode - clear that Becca still has feelings for him or is still attracted to him - all the being unfair on him bit and the bit when he takes her hand, and it looks like she's going to kiss him...then she goes back into the Becca denying her feelings...I can't wait to see him working for Jake - leaving the coast clear for him....as soaplife says.   :Cheer:

----------


## Lennie

I am looking forward to her reaction when she realises the Burton's house going on sale and discovering Mel's rape and then her attentions on how J must be feeling and dealing with it - i think deep down she will want to be there for him but cant be

----------


## lizjae

> Loved tonight's episode - clear that Becca still has feelings for him or is still attracted to him - all the being unfair on him bit and the bit when he takes her hand, and it looks like she's going to kiss him...then she goes back into the Becca denying her feelings...I can't wait to see him working for Jake - leaving the coast clear for him....as soaplife says.


If he's working with jake how is he going to be able to sneak off to see Becca and won't she be working too?  :Confused:

----------


## Lennie

True - but Becca can take sickies - just like she use to do when she went for their prison visit lol

----------


## lizjae

> True - but Becca can take sickies - just like she use to do when she went for their prison visit lol


True and Justin nips over in his lunch hour - unfortunately Jake decides to check on Becca at the same time.....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lennie

*Watched the E4 episode -*

Loved the last scene with Becca/J where J tells how hurt he is and how he would do anything to make her happy then walked out - It takes alot of courage to say the things J said to her at the end (He loves her - to be able to do that, especially anything to make her happy - to me thats a unselfish person who would do that especially in love) - 'Thats it, i am walking away, do you know why i can walk away because i love you, i'd do anything to make you happy' - that line just made    :Sad:  

Nicole made me laugh today where she was being really bitchy to Nancy.

Didnt like what Becca said about J to the girls about him not being worth it and he's loving this and will brag about it for months - Becca knows deep down J isnt like that.

----------


## harmaniac

i thought it was pretty intense too. she was clearly holding back a lot of emotions and although j is a lot younger than her, he seems a lot more in touch with some of his emotions and far more able to communicate than jake. 

thought that becca is really trying very hard to resist and that final speech certainly had an impact i thought. im not surprised, it was a VERY GOOD speech!

----------


## Lennie

> i thought it was pretty intense too. she was clearly holding back a lot of emotions and although j is a lot younger than her, he seems a lot more in touch with some of his emotions and far more able to communicate than jake.


He's had to be in touch with his emotions as from an early due to his dad dying, going through drugs, falling for Becca, Macki's bullying, Ali dying and then the trial, and now being in love with Becca (which was always there the love for Becca) - so really he's been in touch with his emotions all through his life so he knows what to feel like - half of the things he's been through none of them have been through and he's come out stronger, and also being on the run has taught him not to take anything for granted and also brought him closer to his mum and his sisters and knows what life is all about and how hard it is, as he said to Nicole when she was on the run with him that he would give anything to go back to his life as Nicole was complaining about her boring life at home and school.

----------


## lizjae

> He's had to be in touch with his emotions as from an early due to his dad dying, going through drugs, falling for Becca, Macki's bullying, Ali dying and then the trial, and now being in love with Becca (which was always there the love for Becca) - so really he's been in touch with his emotions all through his life so he knows what to feel like - half of the things he's been through none of them have been through and he's come out stronger, and also being on the run has taught him not to take anything for granted and also brought him closer to his mum and his sisters and knows what life is all about and how hard it is, as he said to Nicole when she was on the run with him that he would give anything to go back to his life as Nicole was complaining about her boring life at home and school.


Totally agree - he is in touch with his emotions because of all that and not afraid to express them or to be seen expressing them unlike Jake who finds it difficult to express anything and just retreats into sulking or ignores any problems  :Sad:

----------


## sheilamarie

i really feel for jake

----------


## Chris_2k11

I don't.

----------


## Katy

i dont either he really is quite pathetic,he needs togrow up a bit. Maybe if he gave Becca more space she wont go to Justin.

----------


## Lennie

Becca always had feelings for J but if Jake was more of a husband then i dont think Becca would have acted on them - but you never know, as J is very different to Jake.

I think she cared for J since his drug's hell then getting him up to speed on his GCSE's but for me her feelings for J happened was on the day Macki got stabbed and Ali dying and also more on her wedding day when he came to see her - then with the trial and the visits she had just made them feelings deeper and deeper and then her finally realising/acknowledging them (but i think she always knew them but hadnt admitted to herself) when she had pangs of jealousy over him and Nicole so basically its always been there so now its gone way deeper and more meaningful.

----------


## Lennie

Jake had a chance to sit down and talk to his wife when she started opening up to how she was feeling as he made the first attempt of talking about what Mandy told him - but as usual Jake went off in a sulk. (Tuesday's Episode)

And now obviously Jake thinks everything is great between them not that Jake would have noticed if something was wrong if Mandy hadnt told him how Becca is feeling.

Have you noticed that everytime J/Becca have an arguement or shall i say a angry banter (mondays ch4 episode and in the past) - they give good as each other - which to me keeps their tension/chemistry and spark alive and compared to Jake/Becca's (in the past and tuesday's ch4 episode) its like going off in a huff/sulk when the other says something hurtful or negative - like a spoilt prat not getting what it wants.

----------


## harmaniac

i do feel for him but that doesnt mean that i think he should be with becca. he's made a lot of mistakes and im not sure that deep down things have ever been the same with him and becca, and i cant help but feel that they're both trying to hold onto the idea of a perfect marriage which doesnt actually exist.

that isnt to say that i think that becca should be with justin- i mean actually becoming an official couple would be a big step and perhaps even be a little strange, BUT i admit, i think they do have a lot going for them and make a more exciting pairing. whether its meant to be or not, im enjoying watching their feelings develop!

----------


## Lennie

I loved J in todays E4 episode - this episode again showed us how mature he is and understanding and was there for his mum and didnt go off in a huff which he would have done in the past or even shout out at his mum.

I liked the fact he can hug his mum and not be embarrassed by it as most lads are.

Looking forward to Mondays episode - when he finds out about Mel  :Sad:

----------


## lizjae

> i do feel for him but that doesnt mean that i think he should be with becca. he's made a lot of mistakes and im not sure that deep down things have ever been the same with him and becca, and i cant help but feel that they're both trying to hold onto the idea of a perfect marriage which doesnt actually exist.
> 
> that isnt to say that i think that becca should be with justin- i mean actually becoming an official couple would be a big step and perhaps even be a little strange, BUT i admit, i think they do have a lot going for them and make a more exciting pairing. whether its meant to be or not, im enjoying watching their feelings develop!


I agree they do have a lot going for them and as long as Justin doesn't go back to school they could maybe explore them officially becoming a couple and all the things they would have to face - parental disapproval, society's general frowning on relationships with an age difference, Becca's broken marriage also finding common ground with friends etc..... could be very interesting but please not a baby storyline lol!  :Smile:

----------


## Alice254

Liked tonight's episode - the catfight between Nancy and Nicole was funny - but what was funnier was the fact that Justin isn't interested in either!   :Big Grin:  Becca saying everything she did - a bit cruel of her, but she's trying to push him away and deny any feelings that she definetely has for him. The episode last night was good too - when he said she used him, and she then said no, and almost leant in to kiss him, but then went back to denying everything. This is probably where that Liverpool Echo interview came in, as Ali Bastian said that " Becca has a real habit of changing her mind...", I can't see her resisting him for much longer..and definetely not the whole year!

----------


## lizjae

> Liked tonight's episode - the catfight between Nancy and Nicole was funny - but what was funnier was the fact that Justin isn't interested in either!   Becca saying everything she did - a bit cruel of her, but she's trying to push him away and deny any feelings that she definetely has for him. The episode last night was good too - when he said she used him, and she then said no, and almost leant in to kiss him, but then went back to denying everything. This is probably where that Liverpool Echo interview came in, as Ali Bastian said that " Becca has a real habit of changing her mind...", I can't see her resisting him for much longer..and definetely not the whole year!


Hopefully not - we need a nice build up to Valentine's with jake out of the way for a couple of days.....I thought a trip with Frankie to Debbie on her North Sea ferry was called for - what do you think?  :Cheer:

----------


## Alice254

Lol! Sounds good to me Liz....the more Jake is out of the way the better! (Really like Kevin Sacre but not keen on Jake's character..) Valentines would be a perfect time for Becca and Jake....  :Thumbsup:  

"Hopefully not - we need a nice build up to Valentine's with jake out of the way for a couple of days.....I thought a trip with Frankie to Debbie on her North Sea ferry was called for - what do you think? "

----------


## Lennie

> Lol! Sounds good to me Liz....the more Jake is out of the way the better! (Really like Kevin Sacre but not keen on Jake's character..) Valentines would be a perfect time for Becca and Jake....


You mean J and Becca lol

I also like Kevin Sacre as a actor but cant stand his character Jake

----------


## Lennie

I was just watching yesterdays Ch4 episode as i recorded it  :Big Grin: 

I have noticed a couple things - that i didnt notice before or even thought about it 

When Becca was telling the girls about staying away from J she said it to them so harshly but to make them realise that J doesnt care about them, as she knows deep down J only cares about her, so this was her chance to tell the girls so the girls get the message and stay away from J, as Becca was saying this she didnt know J was outside listening - also i dont think Becca can stand you wath to girls fighting over him as she is jealous.

And also in the last scene where J says to her 'i thought you said that them things to the girls so that perhaps you want me for yourself' - Becca's expression sort of changed as to mean that he was saying the truth (watch carefully at her expression) = then i realised that possibly she was saying these thing to the girls coz she does want J but also to stop feeling jealous about the girls with J.

Becca is trying to be horrible and convince herself that being like this will make her hate him and her feelings would just disappear but its having the opposite effect, she wants him more then ever especially after the speech he made at the end which made a impact to her.

And they do say that when a person is being horrible to another person it usually means they hiding their real feelings the fact they like them and care about them - which usually happens in movies lol

----------


## Alice254

"You mean J and Becca lol" - Ooops, I certainly do lol!  Becca and Jake..it just won't work..I noticed too what you said in the last episode - '"i thought you said that them things to the girls so that perhaps you want me for yourself' - Becca's expression sort of changed as to mean that he was saying the truth (watch carefully at her expression)" - I noticed that too - Becca does this quite a lot, doesnt she? The episode from a couple of days ago too, when he tells her that she just used him etc and she got what she wanted from him, her face then says thats not the truth and she almost leans in to kiss him, but then goes back into Becca being defensive. When Jake was talking to her as well about being jealous of Nancy, she jumped to conclusions and said it wasnt about Justin - when Jake wasn't even meaning him! And the scene with Nancy when she asked her what "loverboy" had done - Becca's mind wasn't on Jake at all but Justin, as she was completely surprised when Nancy said Jake, who hadn't even crossed her mind! 

"And they do say that when a person is being horrible to another person it usually means they hiding their real feelings the fact they like them and care about them - which usually happens in movies lol" - I think you're spot on, Lennie - Becca protests a little too much, doesn't she, for somebody who "doesnt" have any feelings and attraction towards Justin -  just goes to show she definetely does!

----------


## Lennie

I thought this line was funny and very good in firdays ch4 episode, loved J/Becca giving good as each other -

Justin: For a teacher, you're not really that clever are you
Becca: Dont speak to me like that
Justin: I dont care about those two
Becca: Then why use them? (did anybody notice how forceful that sentence Becca said was like - with her expression on her face)
Justin: I didnt, they came to me, i wasnt interested

I am surprised J didnt say 'just like you used me' prior to Becca's behaviour towards him lately, but then again J wouldnt hurt her by saying that as he's never called her anything hurtful or any names

----------


## Alice254

"I thought this line was funny and very good in firdays ch4 episode, loved J/Becca giving good as each other "

Yeah, Becca and Justin give as good as they get don't they - so firey with each other - lots of chemistry there. Roll on Valentines Day!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Lennie

> "I thought this line was funny and very good in firdays ch4 episode, loved J/Becca giving good as each other "
> 
> Yeah, Becca and Justin give as good as they get don't they - so firey with each other - lots of chemistry there. Roll on Valentines Day!!!


I agree - thats what keeps the chemistry/tension building and alive   :Wub:

----------


## lizjae

> I agree - thats what keeps the chemistry/tension building and alive


I know we all keep talking about the story building up to Valentine's but does anyone have any spoilers that show that?  :Confused:

----------


## Lennie

No we dont - but hopefully around some time in Feb they will get together again as the Jan spoilers dont say they do in January lol

----------


## Alice254

"I know we all keep talking about the story building up to Valentine's but does anyone have any spoilers that show that" - I wish we did Liz! lol  :Smile:  But hopefully you're right Lennie and February will be the month - it's got to be sooner rather than later....  :Cheer:

----------


## Lennie

I am loving seeing scene's of J/Becca - so i dont mind waiting for them to get together again  :Smile:

----------


## Alice254

"am loving seeing scene's of J/Becca - so i dont mind waiting for them to get together again "

True - it is really interesting watching them together - especially with Becca and the way she reacts...makes it all the more interesting and more chemistry when they do get together - more of a build up!  :Smile:

----------


## Lennie

Definately - its more tension and chemistry involved  :Smile: 

I dont think in her heart she feels it was a mistake, but to convince herself and J she keeps saying that, though i think if it does happen again, i am not sure she will not be able to walk away from him and her feelings.

----------


## Lennie

Hey Alice - are you are member on Digital spy forums??? - just curious

----------


## Lennie

*Watched the E4 episode -*

What did J mean when Mel asked him what Becca thinks of him quitting school and J says 'she will come around to my thinking' - i think he said something like that???

I liked J saying how he wants to earn for his family and to keep this house - i think Mel was impressed as she said that a huge sacrifice.

I liked the speech where J says that everyone seemed young when he went back to school and Mel says why cant you be the age you earned rather then what age you are - i liked that speech

I loved J being all brotherly and protective and the way he hugged his sister when he found about the spiking and rape, he was right about one thing as he's had experienced being on the run so he think Andy will call someone close as how J did when he was on the run.

I can see J is angry and hurt, and wants revenge for what has happened to his sisters.

I am kinda hoping he seeks out Becca to talk to in the future as he's always talked to her about deep things and also he can talk to her (i really hope this happens)

----------


## Alice254

Hey Lennie - no not a member of digital spy - are you? I'll have to go and have a look at it to see what its like...  :Smile: C4 epsidode today - no Becca and Justin..but there'll be more of that when he starts work with Jake (hee hee)..liked the sound of tomorrows(todays E4) episode too - Justin has really matured hasn't he? Much more mature than Jake in a lot of ways too! The bit about him saying "she'll come round to my way of thinking.." - wow! Maybe he means that by leaving she'll see how much she really means to him (although I think deep down she knows that anyway) and now there isn't a barrier to him and her being together because he's no longer her pupil. I was thinking too, he was really mature in Fridays episode with Becca at school - saying how he'd do anything for her, walk away for her etc if it made her happy. How many times have we heard mr jake say that....none! Just shows again how mature he is for his age...

----------


## Lennie

You would have thought he would be angry at her - but when he said that sentence in e4's episode today, i thought he isnt angry and this why i think he isnt -

I think that J knows that Becca has strong feelings for him and thats why he said what he said in todays e4 episode coz i think that J knows that Becca wouldnt just sleep or confess what she did on Xmas eve if she didnt feel the same as him as Becca's not that sort of woman to just cheat - thats what i think gives him hope, coz he knows Becca's not like that, as he knows Becca so well and sees through her.

J cant stay mad at Becca for long - thats how it should be in a relationship, its much cuter and sweet when its like that.

J/Becca argue then move on to the other things while Jake/Becca are still stuck at the arguement they still had, thats why they cant move forward from that - do you get what i mean and also has anybody noticed that J/Becca always have eye contact when they are arguing as well compared to Jake/Becca's arguements.

----------


## Lennie

> Hey Lennie - no not a member of digital spy - are you?


Yeah i am - its brilliant there as there is hollyoaks - justin thread where we talk about obviously Chris/Justin and also Justin/Becca as we love the couple - should check it out  :Smile:

----------


## Lennie

*Watched the E4 episode*

J didnt do anything wrong by confronting Sam - i loved him as he was so strong, the way he pinned Sam to the wall, what else can J do as a brother, its natural that he's going to be angry - i bet he wants to cry as well but cant as he cant be weak for his sister - loving the proctective brother act

I am glad J didnt fight back when Sam was about to hit him.

Didnt like Becca saying that Justin only cares about himself - i presume that is to make Nancy back off him.

Loved the Sophie/J scenes and also it was good to see as yesterday we got to see Mel/J.

----------


## Lennie

In this issue of Soaplife magazine, there is preview of what is next in the new issue, this is what it said -

*Who discovers Becca and Justin's secret?*

I hope its Mandy.

----------


## Angeltigger

maybe jake, nancy

----------


## Lennie

I dont think Jake finds out for ages

I am dreading it if it is Nancy or even Nicole

----------


## Angeltigger

Who else is there! 

Nancy is the most of the people i could think of that could know

----------


## Lennie

Or Louise

But i still think it could be Mandy and i am hoping it is

----------


## Angeltigger

yeah Mandy is a good person to know. 

Just a quick question as the hollyoaks forum at www.hollyoaks.com has it changed

----------


## di marco

it might be mel or sophie or darlene

----------


## Lennie

> Just a quick question as the hollyoaks forum at www.hollyoaks.com has it changed


Yeah - you have to sign up again to access it on the channel 4 site

----------


## Lennie

> it might be mel or sophie or darlene


Maybe - but hopefully not Darlene

----------


## Angeltigger

thanks Lennie. it seen not to be signing me in
well back to the topic that we were on

----------


## di marco

> Maybe - but hopefully not Darlene


yeh i hope its not darlene cos she will be a right b*tch about it!

----------


## Lennie

> yeh i hope its not darlene cos she will be a right b*tch about it!


Yeah - i thought she was very rude to Liz on monday.

And also she's dating Jake's brother so that is going to be awkward.

----------


## Angeltigger

> Yeah - i thought she was very rude to Liz on monday.
> 
> And also she's dating Jake's brother so that is going to be awkward.


 I have not seen Craig and Lennie together for a long time

----------


## Lennie

> I have not seen Craig and Lennie together for a long time


They are in it next week or the week after coz i think Craig offers Darlene a place to stay over at the pub coz of the Burton household going on sale.

----------


## Angeltigger

> They are in it next week or the week after coz i think Craig offers Darlene a place to stay over at the pub coz of the Burton household going on sale.


*So the house is really going up for sell  where are the others going to go*  :Confused:  .

----------


## lizjae

nobody seems to have considered that - at least no-one's mentioned it - perhaps the twins could go into halls and Liz & Justin could rent the flat opposite Becca and jake - just kidding lol!  :Cheer:

----------


## Angeltigger

*They had to see if they wanted to be in the halls before the term started (the twins that is)*
*is there even a flat opposite becca and jake*

----------


## di marco

they could live in the flat ellie and toby used to live in, thats in the same building!

----------


## Angeltigger

*i thought we were going to find out about who knew becca serect with jake going around Justin house and saying i know i was like  what you know? and talkng about sex*

----------


## Lennie

Watched the E4 episode

How cocky was Jake to J - i am glad J isnt intimidated by him, giving him good as.

Loved the chat between J and Becca - they had a chat but also there was funny banter involved in it as well, i liked that.
Becca's going to surprised when she finds out why he needs the money.

Did you see how proud Becca looked when J was working, J didnt know she was staring at him.

Jake was being an idiot when he didnt tell J that he could go home an hour ago - what did J say in the end when Jake asked him if he is coming back???

We got to see Jake sulk again - coz Becca made an remark on Justin's education about him doing better then this.

----------


## Angeltigger

> Watched the E4 episode
> 
> How cocky was Jake to J - i am glad J isnt intimidated by him, giving him good as.
> 
> Loved the chat between J and Becca - they had a chat but also there was funny banter involved in it as well, i liked that.
> Becca's going to surprised when she finds out why he needs the money.
> 
> Did you see how proud Becca looked when J was working, J didnt know she was staring at him.
> 
> ...


*Where does justin work*

----------


## di marco

> *Where does justin work*


he works with jake

----------


## Angeltigger

*Has does that work out! Was does jake think of that!*

----------


## Lennie

He wasnt too - thrilled about it, kinda wants to make J life hell by making him do crappy jobs and working long hours

----------


## Angeltigger

_rite sound like i have loads to look forward to on monday now!_

----------


## Alice254

I've missed all this weeks episodes....grrr..will have to watch them tomorrow morning! As for J and Jake working together - this should be interesting - Monday sounds fab! I really hope it isn't Darlene; I don't think it'll be Jake, as he's the obvious one and I think the storyline goes on for quite a while...he's the first person everybody would think of finding out so he's a bit too obvious...the same goes for Nicole and Nancy - they'd never be able to keep that to themselves and the storyline would be over!! So I think(and hope because she'll keep it to herself! lol) - that it'll be Mandy....fingers crossed!

----------


## di marco

> I've missed all this weeks episodes....grrr..will have to watch them tomorrow morning! As for J and Jake working together - this should be interesting - Monday sounds fab! I really hope it isn't Darlene; I don't think it'll be Jake, as he's the obvious one and I think the storyline goes on for quite a while...he's the first person everybody would think of finding out so he's a bit too obvious...the same goes for Nicole and Nancy - they'd never be able to keep that to themselves and the storyline would be over!! So I think(and hope because she'll keep it to herself! lol) - that it'll be Mandy....fingers crossed!


yeh i hope itll be mandy as well

----------


## Angeltigger

> they could live in the flat ellie and toby used to live in, thats in the same building!


*But would they not need money to buy a house- they could rent it out*

----------


## di marco

> *But would they not need money to buy a house- they could rent it out*


thats what im saying, i think ellie and toby rented the flat so that would be ok, plus they have some money cos liz was paying half the mortgage so a flat would be cheaper to buy and liz might be able to afford that herself

----------


## Angeltigger

But would 4 people be able to live there

----------


## Chris_2k11

5! lol!

----------


## di marco

> But would 4 people be able to live there


i dunno?

----------


## Katy

im sure therll find a house somewhere.

----------


## lizjae

> im sure therll find a house somewhere.


Yeah they'll need space for five cos arn't Sophie and Mel in their last year of uni so it's unlikely they'd get a place in halls  :Sad:  BTW does anyone know what courses each of them are meant to be doing?  :Confused:

----------


## di marco

> BTW does anyone know what courses each of them are meant to be doing?


i think sophies doing a beauty course like lee was, and mel they mentioned before, something about computer sciences or something like that?

----------


## lizjae

> i think sophies doing a beauty course like lee was, and mel they mentioned before, something about computer sciences or something like that?


Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## Lennie

> Yeah they'll need space for five cos arn't Sophie and Mel in their last year of uni so it's unlikely they'd get a place in halls


Apparently Craig asks Darlene to move in with him at the pub

----------


## Angeltigger

> 5! lol!


*why 5 there justin, liz and the twins that 4- if you are talking about Darlence than lennie has said she living with craig*

----------


## Angeltigger

> Yeah they'll need space for five cos arn't Sophie and Mel in their last year of uni so it's unlikely they'd get a place in halls  BTW does anyone know what courses each of them are meant to be doing?


*that what i said- sophie is doing beauty and mel well i don't know but she got kicked off her course*

*But now they might not have to move as Justin has got a job*

----------


## di marco

> *But now they might not have to move as Justin has got a job*


theyll still have to move, justin wont earn enough money to keep them there

----------


## Angeltigger

*there will still be money coming in- the money people will just have to wait*

----------


## di marco

> *there will still be money coming in- the money people will just have to wait*


but justin wont be earning any where near the amount richard was so it still wouldnt cover the mortgage on the house, plus the people arent going to let them say, we will have the money in about 5 months, it doesnt work like that, if you cant pay you get out

----------


## Angeltigger

> but justin wont be earning any where near the amount richard was so it still wouldnt cover the mortgage on the house, plus the people arent going to let them say, we will have the money in about 5 months, it doesnt work like that, if you cant pay you get out


*i know that but if everyone gets a job than they should be fine but this is soapland so nothing is ever going to work out*

----------


## di marco

> *i know that but if everyone gets a job than they should be fine but this is soapland so nothing is ever going to work out*


but if you think about it, richard was the manager of body boost so he would have been earning quite a lot, mel, sophie and darlene would only be able to get part time jobs cos of school/college so they wouldnt be earning much and justin wont be earning much either, they would never be able to earn the same amount as richard earnt

----------


## Angeltigger

*Well that stupid- Liz must earn loads as she a college person*

----------


## harmaniac

apparently becca gives justin after-hours tuition when he goes back to school- anyone sense that this could be a very good thing for them...??

----------


## Angeltigger

*Justin left school- he works for Jake but than maybe he wil lgo back to school*
*It will not be a good thing they will just get into a mess again- with all the serects*

----------


## di marco

> *Well that stupid- Liz must earn loads as she a college person*


yeh but she doesnt teach at the college, she only does the paperwork and stuff

----------


## Chris_2k11

She's only an administrator! I can't see her earning that much! lol

----------


## Chris_2k11

And she never seems to be there   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Debs

> *i know that but if everyone gets a job than they should be fine but this is soapland so nothing is ever going to work out*


remember back whenthey were buying the house they did think it was expensive then so it no wondor she cant afford the house nowshe n herown

----------


## di marco

> She's only an administrator! I can't see her earning that much! lol


yeh that was my point the whole time lol!

----------


## Angeltigger

*Well that the way it goes- justin is going to lose his huge house- liz must have known that Richard would not pay for house*

----------


## di marco

> *Well that the way it goes- justin is going to lose his huge house- liz must have known that Richard would not pay for house*


yes but shes stupid isnt she!

----------


## Angeltigger

> yes but shes stupid isnt she!


*She sure is but i am sure you can not be with someone who cheated on you! and now there are bad things that have happened there with mel getting raped*

----------


## di marco

> *She sure is but i am sure you can not be with someone who cheated on you! and now there are bad things that have happened there with mel getting raped*


eh?

----------


## Angeltigger

> eh?


eh? back to you!

what i was saying was the Liz is silly but than would you stay with someone who had cheated on you! i know that she should have known that he might go and do that.

Maybe is the best time to move as Darlence don't go in her room as mel got raped in there- he room

----------


## di marco

liz didnt stay with richard though, she threw him out

----------


## Angeltigger

> liz didnt stay with richard though, she threw him out


that what i meant- i was saying that

----------


## di marco

> that what i meant- i was saying that


you said liz was silly cos she stayed with someone who was cheating on her?

----------


## Angeltigger

No i never

----------


## di marco

> No i never


well thats how it read to me on both your posts

----------


## Angeltigger

This is how it was ment to be

I said liz must have known that Richard would not pay for house

Than you said she is but shes stupid isnt she!

So I said she than I put a space as I moved on to something different and I said but than would you stay with someone who had cheated on you! i know that she should have known that he might go and do that (have an affair)

----------


## di marco

> This is how it was ment to be
> 
> I said liz must have known that Richard would not pay for house
> 
> Than you said she is but shes stupid isnt she!
> 
> So I said she than I put a space as I moved on to something different and I said but than would you stay with someone who had cheated on you! i know that she should have known that he might go and do that (have an affair)


precisely! you said would you stay with someone who was cheating on you, but she didnt

----------


## Angeltigger

meaning that she not stupid as she kicked him out

----------


## di marco

> meaning that she not stupid as she kicked him out


shes still stupid though!

----------


## Angeltigger

yes she is

----------


## Lennie

> This is how it was ment to be
> 
> I said liz must have known that Richard would not pay for house
> 
> Than you said she is but shes stupid isnt she!
> 
> So I said she than I put a space as I moved on to something different and I said but than would you stay with someone who had cheated on you! i know that she should have known that he might go and do that (have an affair)


Liz thought Richard would - as Darlene was living with them, and Liz mentioned this to J last week

And i think Liz stayed with Richard coz of Ali's death and also J's trial, the only thing that made Liz kick him out finally was the fact that since J was innocent and home, Richard couldnt stop making sniping remarks about J and how Ali is dead and so on

----------


## Lennie

*Article from Inside Soap
(21st Jan - 27th Jan 2006*)


*LOVE LESSONS
Is it all over for Justin and Becca?*

Confused Becca Dean calls time on her secret affair with ex-pupil Justin Burton this week - but will she be able to stick to her guns?
"Becca's in such a mixed-up state" says Ali Bastian, who plays her "She wants to do the right thing, but she also wants to be happy. She rushed into her marriage with Jake, and now she's not sure that she made the right decision. She's in a ridiculous mess!"
Matters have become more complex since Justin landed a job working with Becca's husband, Jake. And to her horror, the lads have been bonding!
"Becca's petrified that her affair will come out - everything is spiralling out of control" sighs Ali. "When she discovers that Justin's been confiding in Jake over his sister Mel's rape she's upset. She wonders why he didn't tell her about it, and realises that she hasn't been treating Justin very well. Becca also feels responsible for Justin's education, and doesn't want to be part of the reason he's not going back to school. She sees the potential in him, and doesn't want him to throw his education away.
After a heated discussion, in which Becca tries to persuade her lover to return to school, she tells him their affair is over - but the attraction is still there...
"Justin starts feeling used by Becca, because she's confused and doesn't appear to know what she wants" explains Ali "But he's also infatuated with her and will do anything to get under her skin. There shouldn't be a future for them, but Becca can't help it - there's such a big spark between the two of them.
"There is something very real about their relationship" adds the actress. "Becca cares deeply for Justin, and he understands her in a way that Jake never has. I can't say what will happen next, but it's going to be good - although probably not for everyone involved!"

----------


## di marco

thanks for posting!  :Smile: 




> Confused Becca Dean calls time on her secret affair


i really wouldnt call it an affair!

----------


## Debs

thats what i was thinking does something else happen this week to make it an affair i mean they only slept together once hardly anaffair

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i really wouldnt call it an affair!


Me neither. One-night stand maybe...?

----------


## Lennie

> Me neither. One-night stand maybe...?


Me too - its not exactly an affair yet ;) lol

----------


## chimwemwe

affairs don't always have to be about sex. its about the feelings you have for someone when you shouldn't.

----------


## Lennie

> affairs don't always have to be about sex. its about the feelings you have for someone when you shouldn't.


Yeah - i know what you mean, i think you might be right as well  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> Yeah - i know what you mean, i think you might be right as well


yes but it becomes an affair when you act on it, and they havent really acted on it have they

----------


## lizjae

> yes but it becomes an affair when you act on it, and they havent really acted on it have they


Xmas Eve and Xmas Night don't count then? lol!!  :Cool:

----------


## sbbb_odessa

it only takes once she broke her marrige vows and should lose her job

----------


## chimwemwe

> yes but it becomes an affair when you act on it, and they havent really acted on it have they


then it's an affair as they have acted on their feelings

----------


## di marco

i class an affair as an ongoing thing, not one or 2 snogs and sleeping together once

----------


## chimwemwe

> i class an affair as an ongoing thing, not one or 2 snogs and sleeping together once


but the feelings are ongoing, are they not? becca is fighting the feelings she has for justin?

----------


## di marco

> but the feelings are ongoing, are they not? becca is fighting the feelings she has for justin?


yes but shes not acting on them, if she was it would be an affair but as shes not a dont class it as one

----------


## Lennie

Right now - its not full blown affair

Yes - Becca has got feelings for J which are on going

If you find what affair means in the dictionary - its completely different to what we class as an affair  :Smile:

----------


## Alice254

"Right now - its not full blown affair
Yes - Becca has got feelings for J which are on going
If you find what affair means in the dictionary - its completely different to what we class as an affair" - I agree, and from reading the spoilers its not over yet...Hollyoaks haven't said as much but there's lots of hints!!

----------


## Lennie

And also Hollyoaks have said that this storyline will be on going for months - so we can expect more from it (cant wait  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## Angeltigger

Or hollyoaks is just madthey just make anything happened they say Becca and Justin are having an affiar when they kissed twice had sex one- when jake had it loads of time.like Justin kisses Nancy and all of a suddley they are a couple- wow i wish that would happen everytime i did that

----------


## Lennie

*E4 Episode*

Liked J being all protective over Mel when some guy touched her and she freaked out - it was good seeing Jake getting punched lol

I can understand why J blurted out that Mel was raped to Jake - coz how Jake was talking to him ( Jake just spoke to him like how Jake has been speaking to him when they werent friends and how he talks to about J to Becca - him being a thug and bully) and on top of that J was already wound up over Mel shouting at him.

Now i am waiting till Becca finds out about Mel's rape - should be good to see her reaction

----------


## Angeltigger

Justin is going to be on my screen- i'm so glad.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I watched it last night, it was a brill episode!   :Smile:

----------


## Angeltigger

Can not wait- so happy that my dinner room and living room is the same place- the only down side is that the sofa is in my way so might not be able to see the whole of Justin

----------


## Lennie

*Inside Soap Magazine -  28th Jan - 3rd Feb*

*I Need You*

_Justin plans to leave Hollyoaks - until Becca begs him to stay...._

Becca Dean finally realises her true feelings for teenager Justin Burton this week. The schoolteacher has been in turmoil since their Christmas clinch, but as her husband, Jake tries to pressure her into sealing their marriage by having a baby, Justin drops a bombshell that changes Becca's outlook for ever...
"She's really feeling the pressure, as Justin and Jake are now working and spending time together, which is the last thing Becca wants" explains Ali Bastian, who plays her. "It was easier for her when Jake kept Justin at arm's length and didn't show much interest in him"
Only adding to her discomfort is Jake's enthusiasm at Becca's recent suggestion that the couple start a family.
"The problem is, it was Becca's idea to try for a baby" admits Ali "It was a moment of madness when she thought that having a child together would make their relationship better. But, obviously that's stupid! It wouldn't work and she knows that now." 
Becca later faces an uncomfortable evening as Justin visits the couple's home. And when he leaves, Jake tells her that it would be a perfect time for making babies!
"Getting intimate with Jake is the last thing Becca wants. She feels as though she has to out of duty, which makes her really sad," sighs Ali "Jake thinks his wife's just suffering post-wedding blues, but maybe he's in denial, because he doesn't want to admit that there's anything wrong"
Feeling torn, Becca confides in best mate Mandy Hutchinson. "Mandy's completely absorbed by baby Grace, and isn't really listening to Becca's concerns" says Ali "As Becca tries to explain what's going on, Mandy actually assumes that she's upset because Jake must've had another affair - she'd never think it was Becca who's been unfaithful."
Although Becca eventually admits to Mandy that she's slept with someone else, any advice her friend might have won't be of much use when Justin tells her his big news - he's leaving Hollyoaks!
"Becca's gutted" admits Ali "Even though it would be better for her if Justin left, as Becca could then draw a line under it all, she just can't bear the thought of being away from him."
Becca confesses to a stunned Justin that she wants him to stay, but where does this leave the secret lovers now - can she bring herself to leave her husband?
"It's a difficult situation" muses Ali "Becca still cares for Jake, but she's passionately in love with Justin."
So, as Becca faces up to the future Ali reckons that poor Jake's only got himself to blame for his wife's betrayal....
"Becca regrets getting married so soon" says the actress. "Maybe they should've split up after Jake's affair with Lisa - that's where their problems started. In fact, you could say that this is really all Jake's fault!"

----------


## Angeltigger

they did break up after jake affair with lisa- than she took him back

----------


## Em

Its going a bit far to say its Jakes fault! Its really her fault for taking him back!!

I feel sorry for Justin, hes just a kid - she really is messing with his head!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I feel sorry for Justin, hes just a kid - she really is messing with his head!


WHAT!?  :EEK!:  More like the other way round! lol

----------


## Em

> WHAT!?  More like the other way round! lol


How do you mean?

----------


## Angeltigger

chris is saying justin is messing with becca head

----------


## Chris_2k11

> chris is saying justin is messing with becca head


Yep that's right. I don't understand how anyone can give her the blame, he's done nothing but pester the poor girl for months now. Why can't he get it into his head that she's a *married* woman!!?  :Searchme:   Anyway, that's my view on it   :Smile:

----------


## Angeltigger

*Cause he know she not happy- he did walk away- he was leaving hollyoaks and now she is bring him back so kind of they are messing each other heads up that's my view on it*

----------


## Em

Hes only a kid though! she, as an adult and his teacher, should have known better!

He has pestered her - but whilst it does take two to tango she has abused her position - many kids get a crush on a teacher, but in no circumstances should the teacher act on it. It should be reported to someone higher if it is getting out of hand.

Sorry - rant over!!

I love the way this storyline has gone though - I love it when programmes actually make me wanna get involved. I especially like how it has developed over a period of time - it makes it more believable. I hate it when a storyline just comes out of nowhere!

----------


## Lennie

Becca is the one messing with J's head and heart - Deep down Becca knows she wants J but is telling J completely different thing.

And since you say he is a kid - i dont see him as a kid - he's so mature, almost an adult

Will post more spoilers later on  :Smile:

----------


## Em

He may be mature for his age but he is still only 16. If she was not his teacher my opinion would probably be different, but there still has to be a good 7 years between them. 

I think Its the abuse of trust I cant get over - I think Becca needs to grow up!!

----------


## Lennie

Becca is grown up - its just now she doesnt see him as a 16 years old or see him as a schoolboy, she's gone way past that, even i dont see him as this.

I just love the way it developed and developing  :Smile:

----------


## Em

Me too!

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

I agree with those of you that have said they are messing each other up. Justin has been rather stalkerish and for a married woman he is putting her in a terrible position, but she came to him for sex, and she is an adult, a teacher, and has a responsibility.  :Smile:

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

i think shes at fault - she wnot really give justin a definite answer but he does keep going on at her!!!

how cna it be jakes fault? ha - that made me laugh

----------


## Lennie

Coz all there main problems started when Jake cheated with Lisa and its never been the same again, thats what Ali is saying

----------


## bradfordbull10

although i love the justin and becca storyline, im not sure where it can go once it comes out. Surely a public relationship wouldnt work, i think the comments would drive becca mad! as much as i love there storyline - im just not sure it can happen!

----------


## di marco

> although i love the justin and becca storyline, im not sure where it can go once it comes out. Surely a public relationship wouldnt work, i think the comments would drive becca mad! as much as i love there storyline - im just not sure it can happen!


i agree, i think part of the appeal is that its a secret, when/if it comes out, it wont be the same for them

----------


## Lennie

*DS Spoilers*
*Spoilers: 30th Jan - 3rd Feb 2006* 

*Monday January 30 2006*
Becca (Ali Bastian) tries to act natural with Justin (Chris Fountain) in school, but still manages to infuriate Nancy (Jessica Fox) and Nicole.

*Tuesday January 31 2006*
Jake (Kevin Sacre) is excited by the prospect of trying for a baby, but Becca (Ali Bastian) seems distinctly subdued. 

*Wednesday February 1 2006*
Becca (Ali Bastian) talks babies with Mandy (Sarah Jayne Dunn), which only manages to make her feel more guilty. Becca admits that she's slept with someone else, but will she confess to Justin (Chris Fountain) being the other man? 

*Friday February 3 2006*
Nancy (Jessica Fox) and Nicole (Ciara Janson) do their best to wind up Justin (Chris Fountain), but he's clearly got other things on his mind.



*6th Feb - 10th Feb*

*Monday, 6th February 2006*  
Frankie tells Becca she knows she and Jake are trying for a baby. But could she really be pregnant already? 

*Thursday, 9th February 2006* 
Justin confronts Becca. He has to know how she feels about him. Why did she really beg him to stay in Hollyoaks? 
And Mandy is shocked when she witnesses an exchange between Justin and Becca

*Friday 10th February 2006*  
Mandy will never guess what surprise gift Tony has in store for her! But can a horrified Mandy keep Becca's secret?

----------


## Lennie

*Here are the All About Soap Magazine spoilers - again just the bits with J/Becca*

*Mon 30th Jan*
Elsewhere Becca tries to act normally around Justin

*Tues 31st Jan*
Becca is mortified when Jake suggests they start trying for a baby

*Wed 1st Feb*
Becca admits to Mandy that she slept with another man - but will she reveal who?

*Thurs 2nd Feb*
Mel and Sophie are shocked to discover Liz is moving the Burtons away from Hollyoaks

*Fri 3rd Feb*
Becca shocks Justin when she reveals she doesn't want him to move away with his family while Liz is upset to discover Darlene plans to stay in Hollyoaks



*Mon 6th Feb*
Becca takes a pregnancy test. Could she be expecting already?

*Thurs 9th Feb*
Mandy discovers the identity of Becca's other man, as Justin begs his true love to reveal why she begged him to stay in Hollyoaks.

*Fri 10th Feb*
Mandy struggles to keep Becca's affair a secret once she works out the illicit lover's identity

----------


## di marco

yay i wanted it to be mandy who found out about justin and becca

----------


## Em

Oooh - Will Mandy keep it a secret? I know shes beccas friend but if she doesn't agree ....??

----------


## di marco

> Oooh - Will Mandy keep it a secret? I know shes beccas friend but if she doesn't agree ....??


i think she will try and keep it a secret, maybe she will try and speak to becca about it?

----------


## Lennie

Why do i get the feeling that Mandy and Becca might end up not being friends (i hope this doesnt happen), coz of Mandy taking Louise and Claire in the luxury trip and not Becca as they are best friends

----------


## Lennie

> Its going a bit far to say its Jakes fault! Its really her fault for taking him back!!
> 
> I feel sorry for Justin, hes just a kid - she really is messing with his head!


Becca past the age thing now (which is one the reasons why her feelings have gone strength to strengh for him) - she doesnt see that, as we dont see his age (well i dont), just that he's such a admirable, mature, unique human being.

I think he's proved to Becca and himself that he can stand on his two own feet and support his family and would do anything for them, if J/Becca got together that means he can look after her and support her just the way he has been doing with his family. (just a thought - dont yell at me lol)

----------


## di marco

> Why do i get the feeling that Mandy and Becca might end up not being friends (i hope this doesnt happen), coz of Mandy taking Louise and Claire in the luxury trip and not Becca as they are best friends


oh yeh i didnt think of that, maybe becca doesnt want to go?

----------


## Lennie

I just hope Mandy kinda understand J/Becca's relationship -

I dont think Mandy will think it is deep, she needs to talk to Becca fast when she finds out its Justin, but how will Becca make her understand, will Becca find the right words coz it will be so hard to put it words and also make Mandy understand her.

But then again Mandy should know that Becca wouldnt just fall for someone just like that, Hopefully she will realise that Becca wouldn't have an affair unless she was in love with the person (especially after what happened with Jake) 

Becca needs to have a long talk with Mandy explain the things she loves about J, why her marraige is so flat, why marrying Jake was a mistake, tell her the things Justin said to her about his feelings for her and the things he'd do for her, explain how selfless he was in standing up for his brother and working for his family etc...

Above all she needs to get across the point everyone else knows, that he's 22 in maturity and experIence as he said (as he was talking to Mel about this when Mel told her about her rape) and 16 in age

Becca needs to say all this to Mandy, to make her understand and also Becca will understand as well, now that she has said it aloud.

I really want to see Becca open up about her feelings for him and how she fell in love with him, when it happened etc to Mandy, so we finally can see Becca being in love with him.

Basically - I just want to see Becca talk about him (praising him) to someone (Mandy)

----------


## di marco

> I just hope Mandy kinda understand J/Becca's relationship -
> 
> I dont think Mandy will think it is deep, she needs to talk to Becca fast when she finds out its Justin, but how will Becca make her understand, will Becca find the right words coz it will be so hard to put it words and also make Mandy understand her.
> 
> But then again Mandy should know that Becca wouldnt just fall for someone just like that, Hopefully she will realise that Becca wouldn't have an affair unless she was in love with the person (especially after what happened with Jake)


yeh i agree with what youre saying, as soon as mandy finds out she needs to talk to becca about it, but i dont think she will think shes doing the right thing, mandy knows that becca doesnt just fall for anyone like you said, but i dont think mandy will be able to understand that becca does feel that way about justin

----------


## Lennie

I added more on my post before - sorry about that  :Smile:

----------


## Alice254

Wow !-The spoilers look fantastic..and if tonights episode is anything to go by,  its going to be fantastic - how much chemistry is there between J and Becca?!?!   :Cheer:

----------


## Lennie

> Wow !-The spoilers look fantastic..and if tonights episode is anything to go by,  its going to be fantastic - how much chemistry is there between J and Becca?!?!


Watched the CH4 episode again  :Smile: 

Loved the bit where he told her about Mel's rape and how she said sorry for misjudging him coz she thought he was looking for trouble in the pub.

It was so sad when he said 'you're not there for me anymore' 

They were sitting so close and also standing inches away from each other

----------


## crazy_aimee_123

god i loved that bit, and when he was stroking her knee and she was trying to get away, but not running away, she just brought up the 'maturity' situation again.

and the bit with the book, saying something like 'dont give up' and becca said 'thinnk about it' then justin said 'you think about it' referring to them both as a couple. so sweet!

----------


## Lennie

*Todays E4 episode - was good, only a few J/Becca scenes*

This episode carried on from yesterdays episode

One - was when Becca getting her class into the room and looked outside the corridor - seeing if J turned up at school

Two - looking at the book she gave J, with the dont give up message

Three - J walking into her classroom saying sorry i am late, that was a nice scene as she was taken back that he made the decision to come

Four - Nic and Nancy picking on J, calling him garden boy etc, Becca looked concerned and asked J if everything is ok, J said yes

Five - My favourite scene from the episode - the class finished there test paper handed it in, and Becca/J left in the classroo, Becca asked are they meaning Nancy and Nic giving you a hard time, J answered, nothing i cant handle and J gave her his test paper, but Becca dropped her pens and bag as she was holding them before J gave her his paper, they both kneel down to pick the pens up, while doing that J brushed Becca hair away, and Becca didnt flinch or tell him off - I love it when he does his little touches on her - remember when he took her hand in his and now brushing her hair away, it makes it more special when he does that, i think Becca feels that as well.
The tension/chemistry is still there - strong and building   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Lennie

Mondays Ch4 episode - is a good episode, especially for J/Becca scenes.

And we again get to see Nic and Nancy being even more immature then usual lol

----------


## Lennie

Has anybody seen the new poll on the official site -

*Is Justin behaving responsibly by leading Becca on?*

Its confusing  - coz he's not leading her on

----------


## Angeltigger

**Tig's Run to the website and back**

*Yeah it is- maybe they mean how he can not just leave her alone*

----------


## Bree

> **Tig's Run to the website and back**
> 
> *Yeah it is- maybe they mean how he can not just leave her alone*


yea thats what i think  they mean

----------


## Angeltigger

*As he could jsut leave but no he going after her- he doing more of the pushing than she is*

----------


## 9161leanne

yes thats true but she could easily let him go, and rightly is exactly what she should do on friday but doesnt

----------


## Angeltigger

yeah we know that 9161leanne but me and lennie are trying to work out why on the hollyoaks website it says Is Justin behaving responsibly by leading Becca on? as Its confusing - coz he's not leading her on.

----------


## 9161leanne

lol probably a typing error on the website

cant wait for tonights episode

----------


## Bree

yeah i love justin and hes not leading her on

----------


## Debs

> *As he could jsut leave but no he going after her- he doing more of the pushing than she is*


 
hes doing the pushing because she giving out these mixed signals, one minutes she wants him the next she dosent! he not going to leave when he knows she wants him and not jake! it is obvious to him what she wants and now he gonna get it!

----------


## Lennie

*Daily Star Paper*

*BEC'S TOT OF BOTHER.*
_Naughty Hollyoaks teacher Becca dean is set to become pregnant but she wont know whether the father is her husband Jake or her 16 year old lover Justin Burton. the saucy school miss has been having more nookie with justin thn her husband. 

AN INSIDER SAID : Becca has been AVOIDING SEX with jake because the NOOKIE with Justin is so GOOD ! but she will be landed in the pudding club it is shaping up to be a massive scandal._


Have to warn you guys that Daily Star do make mistakes - on there articles, remember the one where they wrote about Becca's night of passion with J, and J tells Jake about it on New years eve - which never happened   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

I am sure this is one of them - coz i am sure its a false alarm, i can see Becca becoming pregnant in a few months time like in April/May,
If she continues her affair with Justin and then not knowing who the father is

----------


## Chris_2k11

> hes doing the pushing because she giving out these mixed signals, one minutes she wants him the next she dosent! he not going to leave when he knows she wants him and not jake! it is obvious to him what she wants and now he gonna get it!


  :EEK!:  You go debs!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Debs

> *Daily Star Paper*
> 
> *BEC'S TOT OF BOTHER.*
> _Naughty Hollyoaks teacher Becca dean is set to become pregnant but she wont know whether the father is her husband Jake or her 16 year old lover Justin Burton. the saucy school miss has been having more nookie with justin thn her husband._ 
> 
> _AN INSIDER SAID : Becca has been AVOIDING SEX with jake because the NOOKIE with Justin is so GOOD ! but she will be landed in the pudding club it is shaping up to be a massive scandal._


oh i really hope they dont do this! as much as it wouild great for becca to get pregnant i was hoping they wouldnt do the whole whose the daddy storyline!

----------


## Angeltigger

> hes doing the pushing because she giving out these mixed signals, one minutes she wants him the next she dosent! he not going to leave when he knows she wants him and not jake! it is obvious to him what she wants and now he gonna get it!


i do know i was jsut saying why i thought the website said said it.

----------


## 9161leanne

yes they do, i have read a lot of mistakes newspapers have made
hope its true tho, could be a upcoming storyline for later on in the year

when did you see this article lennie

----------


## Lennie

> hes doing the pushing because she giving out these mixed signals, one minutes she wants him the next she dosent! he not going to leave when he knows she wants him and not jake! it is obvious to him what she wants and now he gonna get it!


I think he just wants her to admit it - he wants to hear from her that its him she wants and not Jake, due to how they are with each other and also having that big spark/chemistry

----------


## Debs

> You go debs!


lol its true chris though! all those close almost snogging looks, all the constant chats he knows she wants him so no way would he just leave her alone! go justin get your girl!! ( just dont gey her pregnant as that is too predictable and boring!!)

----------


## Chris_2k11

> *Daily Star Paper*
> 
> *BEC'S TOT OF BOTHER.*
> _Naughty Hollyoaks teacher Becca dean is set to become pregnant but she wont know whether the father is her husband Jake or her 16 year old lover Justin Burton. the saucy school miss has been having more nookie with justin thn her husband. 
> 
> AN INSIDER SAID : Becca has been AVOIDING SEX with jake because the NOOKIE with Justin is so GOOD ! but she will be landed in the pudding club it is shaping up to be a massive scandal._


'saucy school miss' oh please!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  And why is the paper making out that she is sleeping with Justin on a regular basis?   :Confused:

----------


## Debs

> I think he just wants her to admit it - he wants to hear from her that its him she wants and not Jake, due to how they are with each other and also having that big spark/chemistry


 
blooming big spark am loving the chemistry between them but now i just think she should get on and leave jake! he is boring compared to justin!

----------


## 9161leanne

> 'saucy school miss' oh please!  And why is the paper making out that she is sleeping with Justin on a regular basis?


could be because it is a storyline that is up coming

----------


## Debs

> 'saucy school miss' oh please!  And why is the paper making out that she is sleeping with Justin on a regular basis?


 

she must start to! and saucy i really dont thinkshe could act saucy more like wooden!! although have noticed she is getting better!

----------


## Lennie

With Becca, she is giving mix signals, and is confuse on how she feels and what she feels (finally this friday she realises what she feels for J), if you see todays ch4 episode - You can see one of the reason why she sometimes back aways or gives mix signals, coz in the corridor they have a chat, and see her completely comfortable with him and they chat away unaware of anything - and that sometimes scares her coz she is easily comfortable with him and is herself.

----------


## Lennie

*Watched the E4 episode*

Looks like she did store J's new number in her phone.

Did you see how Jake was boring J with his plans and saying he won the garden show, and J said you mentioned it couple of times lol

J must have felt a flinch inside as Jake put his arms around Becca and also kissing her while he was there, did you see how J called Jake back after seeing him kissing her - i liked seeing J like that, coz we have seen Becca feel like that when some girls are talking to him.

Becca so doesnt want Jake and babies lol

----------


## Bree

ohhh god i missed hollyoaks today   :EEK!:  oh well i will watch it tomorrow any way   :Big Grin:

----------


## crazy_aimee_123

it was fantastic, the look on justin's face when jake was kissing becca...it looked like he really wanted to murder jake.

----------


## Bree

> it was fantastic, the look on justin's face when jake was kissing becca...it looked like he really wanted to murder jake.


ohh im so sorry i missed it glad you lot enjoyd it tho   :Big Grin:

----------


## 9161leanne

> *Daily Star Paper*
> 
> *BEC'S TOT OF BOTHER.*
> _Naughty Hollyoaks teacher Becca dean is set to become pregnant but she wont know whether the father is her husband Jake or her 16 year old lover Justin Burton. the saucy school miss has been having more nookie with justin thn her husband. 
> 
> AN INSIDER SAID : Becca has been AVOIDING SEX with jake because the NOOKIE with Justin is so GOOD ! but she will be landed in the pudding club it is shaping up to be a massive scandal._
> 
> 
> Have to warn you guys that Daily Star do make mistakes - on there articles, remember the one where they wrote about Becca's night of passion with J, and J tells Jake about it on New years eve - which never happened   
> ...


i think this will be done somewhere down the line, i can see how the papers could be making it up but they dont always

i can remember when i read about emmerdales charity and chris tate and how he was gonna frame her for murder and that all happened so it is possible

plus they are talking about becca and justin together and you can just tell its gonna happen with all the chemistry between them, they dont normally start a storyline on a soap without a dramatic ending
they wouldnt just have becca have feelings for her pupil, sleep with him and then say it isnt gonna happen and just leave it at that
otherwise they would just have becca let him go not confess her feelings for him

----------


## Lennie

> it was fantastic, the look on justin's face when jake was kissing becca...it looked like he really wanted to murder jake.


He definately didnt like that, must have had a knife twisting in him inside, coz his face said it all  :Sad: 

Becca does get wrong footed, he was being subtle and him actually wanting to see Jake and not Becca got her a bit upset coz she said 'we are just friends' harshly and sadly after he said 'are you bothered that i am hear'

Its obvious that all she wants is J - which is scaring her and also aching for him -  all she wants him, as she wants to feel him near her again, kiss him, touch him (as she keeps thinking about Xmas day) and feel the things she felt at Xmas, even more now coz its become stronger and uncontrollable.

----------


## Lennie

*Inside Soap* 


*School Trip Seduction*
As Valentine's Day comes round this year, don't expect Hollyoaks gardener Jake Dean to be sharing a romantic dinner with his wife, because Becca will be in bed with teenager Justin Burton yet again! Unable to resist his boyish charms, Becca gives into temptation during a school trip and tells Justin she's in love with him - leading to more tangled emotions for the young lovers....
"When Becca reveals her true feelings, it's the best Valentine's present Justin could ever wish for" reveals Chris Fountain, who plays the smitten schoolboy. "He's delighted - but Becca's still in turmoil, because she stands to lose everything. So who knows what the future holds for the pair?"
One thing's for sure, though - someone is going to get hurt, and we wouldn't want to be in range when a furious Jake gets busy with his chainsaw!

(More in next week's magazines)

----------


## Debs

> *Inside Soap* 
> 
> 
> *School Trip Seduction*
> As Valentine's Day comes round this year, don't expect Hollyoaks gardener Jake Dean to be sharing a romantic dinner with his wife, because Becca will be in bed with teenager Justin Burton yet again! Unable to resist his boyish charms, Becca gives into temptation during a school trip and tells Justin she's in love with him - leading to more tangled emotions for the young lovers....
> "When Becca reveals her true feelings, it's the best Valentine's present Justin could ever wish for" reveals Chris Fountain, who plays the smitten schoolboy. "He's delighted - but Becca's still in turmoil, because she stands to lose everything. So who knows what the future holds for the pair?"
> One thing's for sure, though - someone is going to get hurt, and we wouldn't want to be in range when a furious Jake gets busy with his chainsaw!
> 
> (More in next week's magazines)


 
 :Cheer:   leave jake becs leave jake!!

----------


## Lennie

> *Inside Soap* 
> 
> 
> *School Trip Seduction*
> As Valentine's Day comes round this year, don't expect Hollyoaks gardener Jake Dean to be sharing a romantic dinner with his wife, because Becca will be in bed with teenager Justin Burton yet again! Unable to resist his boyish charms, Becca gives into temptation during a school trip and tells Justin she's in love with him - leading to more tangled emotions for the young lovers....
> "When Becca reveals her true feelings, it's the best Valentine's present Justin could ever wish for" reveals Chris Fountain, who plays the smitten schoolboy. "He's delighted - but Becca's still in turmoil, because she stands to lose everything. So who knows what the future holds for the pair?"
> One thing's for sure, though - someone is going to get hurt, and we wouldn't want to be in range when a furious Jake gets busy with his chainsaw!
> 
> (More in next week's magazines)


Woohoo!!!!!!! cant wait, i predicted Valentine's might be the next they get together, and i was right  :Big Grin:   :Wub:  

Never predicted a school trip - guess she finally admits her feelings for him there and not next week when he confronts her - i can see why Becca is in turmoil as she does stand to lose everything much more then Jake and J.

I can see why Becca goes on this school trip since it valentines and all Jake will do is try and get her into bed  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Also i think its got to the point where Becca is no longer in love with Jake - so cant bear the thought of him near her or making love to her

Cant wait for next week magazines  :Big Grin:   :Cheer:

----------


## Lennie

I can see J sneaking out in the middle of the night to see her lol   :Big Grin:

----------


## Bree

yeah i now cant wait for hollyoaks not missing it again

----------


## Lennie

These 3 weeks are going to be great - for J/Becca scenes, loving the tension/spark/chemistry  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh my god!  :EEK!:   It's all hotting up down in Hollyoaks village!  :Love:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Bree

wow cant wait i love justin and becca togther  :Wub:  even tho i do sort of feel sorry for jake i think he needs to find a girl that really loves him

----------


## Lennie

Next weeks mag - should give us a little more details on how and where it happens, would have love to see some romance instead them sleeping together straightaway i guess we can expect that after they get back ;)

I just want him to do little romantic gestures for her, coz when he uses romance he makes its passionate and alive coz their relationship is based on so much more then just sex, and his little gestures will mean so much to Becca - i would love to see that happen once they carry on their affair (hopefully they will do)

----------


## crazy_aimee_123

wow, just caught up with that. it all sounds so exciting, I really cannot wait! And on a school trip! And she says she loves him!  :Cheer:  

Sorry, I really need to calm down.  :Thumbsup:  

By the way, did anyone see tonights E4 episode? Very good when Mandy asked if Becca loved the guy she had an affair with (mandy finds out) and becca says, "...No", she looks decidedly unsure. I am not sure, though, where the 'he's a science teacher' bit came from.

----------


## Lennie

> I am not sure, though, where the 'he's a science teacher' bit came from.


Coz Mandy instinctly thought it was a teacher and asked what subect he taught and Becca let her believe that

----------


## Lennie

Did anybody notice when Becca said that she cant stop thinking about him - then after a second later she said everytime i look at Jake to add on that sentence???, i think she said that bit coz she didnt want Mandy to think it was serious, coz Mandy was thinking it isnt serious and was telling her it was a short fling that means nothing, and just a mistake.

And also did you notice how unsure Becca was when Mandy asked her does she love him and she said no.

----------


## crazy_aimee_123

oh yeah, but its just a bit random, why science teacher? it could have been another type of teacher, like a teacher of lurve... :Heart:

----------


## Lennie

> oh yeah, but its just a bit random, why science teacher? it could have been another type of teacher, like a teacher of lurve...


Lol - i guess Becca just said what came in her head coz she was surprised when Mandy instinctly thought it was a teacher

----------


## Lennie

*Spoilers: 13th Feb - 17th Feb 2006*  

*Monday February 13 2006*
Mandy (Sarah Jayne Dunn) struggles to get ready for her girlie holiday, but everything seems to be going wrong, leaving behind a very disgruntled Tony (Nick Pickard) and a vulnerable Becca (Ali Bastian). 

*Tuesday February 14 2006*
It's Valentine's Day and Becca (Ali Bastian) and Justin (Chris Fountain) can't keep their hands off each other. 

*Wednesday February 15 2006*
Becca (Ali Bastian) tries to fight her feelings for Justin (Chris Fountain), but when it comes to Justin she can't help herself. 

*Thursday February 16 2006*
Jake (Kevin Sacre) puts the finishing touches to his romantic meal but Becca (Ali Bastian) is convinced he's only after one thing. 

*Friday February 17 2006*
Becca (Ali Bastian) spends the morning in seventh Heaven with Justin (Chris Fountain), but is brought back to earth with a bump.

----------


## Mindy

> Did anybody notice when Becca said that she cant stop thinking about him - then after a second later she said everytime i look at Jake to add on that sentence???, i think she said that bit coz she didnt want Mandy to think it was serious, coz Mandy was thinking it isnt serious and was telling her it was a short fling that means nothing, and just a mistake.
> 
> And also did you notice how unsure Becca was when Mandy asked her does she love him and she said no.



i think its a ridiculous storyline...becca needs to get over Justin hes like a kid!!  :Cartman:

----------


## Lennie

Wrong - in age he is a kid, but in experience and things he's gone through, the way he acts and thinks isnt a by a kid but someone who is 22/23

----------


## Mindy

:Lol:  yh he has i spose but hes still age wise young!! hes really fit though!! lol

----------


## Lennie

*Love is in the air* 

 

Valentine's Day may be the most romantic day of the year, but the course of true love rarely runs smooth for the Hollyoakers and February 14th sees our "happy" couples struggling to find a little romance (Channel 4, 6.30pm).

Cameron (Ben Gerrard) and Steph's (Carley Stenson) relationship is finally getting back on track, despite his struggle with OCD. To celebrate Valentine's Day, the two share a romantic lunch at Il Gnosh, but does Steph's thoughtful gift of sterilized cutlery really show that love is in the air?

Craig (Guy Burnet) is desperate to impress Darlene (Sarah Lawrence), and having forgotten the most romantic day of the year he tries to cover up his mistake with a romantic microwave meal. Meanwhile Darlene has also forgotten what day it is, but takes pleasure in making Craig feel guilty.

*Unable to resist temptation, Becca succumbs to Justin's charms once again, this time on a school trip! Having discovered that Justin could soon be leaving Hollyoaks to embark on a new life with the Burtons, Becca finally admits that she doesn't want him to leave. Could this be the start of something serious?

Chris Fountain who plays Justin Burton comments: "For Justin hearing Becca revealing her true feelings about him is the best Valentine's gift he could ever wish for. He's delighted, but things are much simpler for him, whilst Becca is in turmoil about her feelings. Who knows what the future holds!"*

----------


## 9161leanne

hi lennie, where did you get this info from looks really good, cant wait

roll on valentines day

----------


## Angeltigger

the pictures one are the hollyoaks website i think but she also get the mag about the soaps

----------


## Lennie

Yep - the hollyoaks/mersey tv site and the episode spoilers from channel 4 site  :Smile:

----------


## Lennie

*Cupid`s Stunts*
02 February 2006 

 

The season of l'amour is soon to be upon us. But what tricks and stratagems will St. Valentine deliver upon the heads of Hollyoaks Village?

*Clutch*
For Cameron and Steph, 14th February is a chance to forgive and forget the litany of problems which have bedevilled the pair since before Christmas and to renew their affection for each other.

A meal in Il Gnosh suggests itself as an agreeable stamping ground, although Steph's gift of a clutch of sterilized cutlery might be twisting the knife a little too deep.

*Egress*
Elsewhere, while Craig is endeavouring to impress Darlene with - of all things - a microwaved ready meal, *Becca uses the excuse of a school trip to the local theatre for a spot of behind-the-curtain lip service with Justin.

When the boy Burton reminds his concubine of his imminent egress from the Village, Mrs Dean is all the more willing to volunteer a solliquoy straight from her tortured heart.*

*Turmoil
Chris Fountain, aka Justin, elaborates: "For Justin, hearing Becca revealing her true feelings about him is the best Valentine's gift he could ever wish for. He's delighted, but things are much simpler for him, whilst Becca is in turmoil about her feelings. Who knows what the future holds?!"*

We all will, come 14th February.

----------


## Angeltigger

i was going to post that but i never knew if you have already done it

----------


## 9161leanne

> *Cupid`s Stunts*
> 02 February 2006 
> 
>  
> 
> The season of l'amour is soon to be upon us. But what tricks and stratagems will St. Valentine deliver upon the heads of Hollyoaks Village?
> 
> *Clutch*
> For Cameron and Steph, 14th February is a chance to forgive and forget the litany of problems which have bedevilled the pair since before Christmas and to renew their affection for each other.
> ...


so it sounds like it is just a day trip, so when do they get chance to sleep together if everyone is around

is that photo recent, does jake actually see that?

cant wait for tonights e4 episode
counting the hours lol

----------


## Bree

sounds good cant wait x.x.x.x.x.x.x

----------


## Lennie

> so it sounds like it is just a day trip, so when do they get chance to sleep together if everyone is around
> 
> is that photo recent, does jake actually see that?
> 
> cant wait for tonights e4 episode
> counting the hours lol


I am not sure its probably a one/two day trip - coz i think Becca/J is back on thursday. (the photo should be from a scene on valentines week)

I dont think he is holding her hand (just slightly caressing/touching it), he's probably taking her bag or giving it back - and i think its them arriving back to the village, and Jake comes from nowhere ruining their moment lol

----------


## gbnut

> i think its a ridiculous storyline...becca needs to get over Justin hes like a kid!!



i agree.  is really wrong and she is about to become his teacher again.

----------


## di marco

> i agree.  is really wrong and she is about to become his teacher again.


she is already his teacher again!

----------


## Lennie

*E4 EPISODE*

I loved her being concerned all day for J and wanting him to tell her what was wrong

Did you see the way she looked when he took off his shirt - he's very sexy when he's angry.

Loved Becca - saying what she said at the end (her wanting him to stay and not to move), i think it came out, she wasnt thinking, just felt natural to say it.

And also did you see the way Becca stopped J with her and and then took them away when she realised she was holding/touching him.

I did enjoy the gym scenes with the ladies - want to see some more, loved the bonding.

----------


## crazy_aimee_123

saw the episode too, actually i saw it twice, needed to see justin shirtless the second time around of course...and i'll watch it tomorrow...

loved the becca/justin scenes today, very sweet at the end with the 'i want you to stay'. she's so in love with him, cant wait for the up and coming weeks.

i even liked the mandy claire and louise storyline AND tolerated josh and fletch. i dont know what is happening to me, it must be old age.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> 


Becca there, once again looking completely wooden.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Lennie

I just dont find Ali Bastian a wooden actress

----------


## Alice254

I've got to agree with Lennie..I'd say the opposite about Ali as an actress...not wooden at all!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh come on, she's nothing but a plank of wood.  :Smile:

----------


## crazy_aimee_123

she's definately not as wooden as some actresses these days

----------


## Em

She isnt the best actress, but then again she is a lot better than some of the hollyoaks cast !

----------


## x Amby x

i think Ali Bastians a good actress!

----------


## Lennie

The good thing about Ali is that she can act out her feelings on her face and her body language - for me thats a sign of being a good actress, and the viewers can tell what she is feeling by that - so from this storyline, i have come to know that Ali is a good actress.

----------


## Lennie

Hi guys - i missed todays e4 episode, can anyone tell me what happened???

----------


## Angeltigger

> Hi guys - i missed todays e4 episode, can anyone tell me what happened???


you could watch it tomorrow or it on at 8pm

----------


## di marco

> She isnt the best actress, but then again she is a lot better than some of the hollyoaks cast !


yep i agree with that, she isnt the best of actresses and sometimes her performance are pretty poor, but other times they are quite good, she is definitely not as bad as chris makes her out to be!

----------


## di marco

> you could watch it tomorrow or it on at 8pm


is it on on saturdays on e4 as well then?

----------


## crazy_aimee_123

i dont know but it could be.

i watched tonights e4. it was actually surprisingly funny. no justin/becca scenes  but there was a lot of jake/becca/frankie, with some fab lines to do with what positions beccan and jake were trying to conceive in... :Rotfl:  

mandy asked claire if she wanted to go on a trip, setting the whole 'late night episode storyline' ball rolling, or something that made some sense.

and then there was random bits with sarah and her dad (dont know his name), but i suspect they were filler scenes for the episode.

----------


## Lennie

I can imagine Becca not being happy lol

----------


## 9161leanne

she wasnt, it was really funny in an awful kind of way
frankie kept acting out what positions becca and jake could do when trying for a baby and tried getting becca to act them out on the floor

they were both horrified

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

o my goodness - i would be soooo mrotified if my mum did that - not that she would  - but that has got to be the most embarasssing thing ever for jake and thats saying something!!!!

----------


## Angeltigger

> is it on on saturdays on e4 as well then?


i forgot what day it was for moment.

----------


## 9161leanne

thinking back to what it says in the daily star about becca becoming pregnant and not knowing who the father is seems like it could happen

they are obviously going on a storyline with becca and jake trying for a baby even if she doesnt want one

so it is obvious she will carry on sleeping with jake and justin too
there is always a reason storylines are brought into it in the first place and daily star was right about them being together again especially if valentines week has anything to go by

an excellent storyline would be for becca to become pregnant then jake having tests and finding out he cant have them

i can just imagine liz shouted at becca telling her how she led justin astray even if it is what he wanted lol

----------


## Chris_2k11

> yep i agree with that, she isnt the best of actresses and sometimes her performance are pretty poor, but other times they are quite good, she is definitely not as bad as chris makes her out to be!


di marco, she shows completely know emotion in her big scenes what so ever!  :Nono:   Instead she just puts on that pathetic pouting face all the time, thinking it will wash with us. Well im sorry, but it certainly doesn't wash with me!  :Nono:   :Big Grin:  I cringe at her in the dramatic scenes  :Embarrassment:  She has to put so much effort into it because she's that bad, and ends up making the whole scene look so unnatural! It's cringeworthy to watch!  :Thumbsdown:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## di marco

> thinking back to what it says in the daily star about becca becoming pregnant and not knowing who the father is seems like it could happen


it said in one of the soaps mags as well this week that she would get pregnant and not know who the father was

----------


## Lennie

I just dont think she would get pregnant right now - like i say i can see it happening around April/May

----------


## Angeltigger

Quick question: has danlence and justin had sex with each other?

----------


## Lennie

> Quick question: has danlence and justin had sex with each other?


You mean Darlene??? No they havent!!!!!!   :EEK!:

----------


## Angeltigger

> You mean Darlene??? No they havent!!!!!!


*Yeah that how you spell it- me can not spell as you may tell- it was jsut i saw a picture of them together- like they had just had sex so i was seeing if they actually had, had sex- but they have not*

----------


## Lennie

> *Yeah that how you spell it- me can not spell as you may tell- it was jsut i saw a picture of them together- like they had just had sex so i was seeing if they actually had, had sex- but they have not*


Oh right - sorry i wasnt being rude about your spelling, i was just making sure you meant Darlene   :Smile:

----------


## Angeltigger

> Oh right - sorry i wasnt being rude about your spelling, i was just making sure you meant Darlene


i know you was not- so don't worry about it.

----------


## gbnut

yes they have slept together.  it was a while back when he booked a hotel room and took her out for a nice meal.  befor xmas

----------


## Angeltigger

> yes they have slept together. it was a while back when he booked a hotel room and took her out for a nice meal. befor xmas


we are talking about justin not craig

----------


## Lennie

Hot pic  - on the official site from the next week episode section, Friday 17th Feb   :Cool:  

  :Wub:

----------


## Lennie

I know Frankie is funny to us - but i can see why Becca thinks she's unbearable - OMG that was so embarassing from Becca POV lol

Jake's face was priceless when she said she isnt pregnant and got her period, how glad was she, and also she doesnt have to sleep with him coz she's on her period now, thats also why she was glad.

----------


## eastenders mad

if Becca ever gets pregant who do you think will be the father. I think it will be Justin.

----------


## Em

from All about soap this week -

    Backstage Lust
    Married couples across the country are gearing up for what's supposed to be the most romantic day of the year, but becca dean's not bothered about being with her husband, Jake. Instead, the silly schoolteacher spends it on a school trip 'supervising' pupil Justin Burton - if you get our drift!
    When Becca takes her class to the theatre, she is adamant her affair with Justin is over. But with his teenage hormones raging horny Justin won't take no for an answer and the pair sneak backstage for some extra curricular canoodling....
    They decide they are going to embark on a full blown affair. After spending time curled up in her schoolboy lover's arms, Becca is upset when she gets some bad news about her dad. But who's bed will she fall into in her hour of need - dependable boring hubby Jake, or juicy toy boy Justin?

----------


## crazy_aimee_123

haha...'horny justin'. god that made me laugh.

----------


## Debs

> from All about soap this week -
> 
> But who's bed will she fall into in her hour of need - dependable boring hubby Jake, or juicy toy boy Justin?


 
please please let it be justins

----------


## harmaniac

a full blown affair hey??? about time...

----------


## di marco

looking forward seeing them having a proper affair, its getting boring at the moment

----------


## Lennie

*Must see* - a photoshoot of Chris and Ali in inside soap magazine  :Smile:  - they are looking great  :Wub:

----------


## 9161leanne

i read in a magazine today
when becca discovers her dad has had a heart attack she turns to jake and justin feels left out

im a bit disappointed in that although seen jake is her husband he would be with her, its not like she can take them both with her to see her dad

hope she doesnt act all cold towards justin again

----------


## Lennie

I think she does - she just takes her anger out on him, which i dont think she means, but to her he seems the easy target to be mad at

----------


## x Amby x

i hope Justin and Becca get together soon. I hear they sleep together again on valentines day.

----------


## Lennie

> *Must see* - a photoshoot of Chris and Ali in inside soap magazine  - they are looking great


Forgot to mention that they are featured in the hottest couples of 2006 special   :Cheer:

----------


## 9161leanne

yea i saw that in the inside soap this morning when i bought it

great pic

hope becca apologises after giving him the short shrift tho next week
i am a huge fan of becca and justin but becca really annoys me the way she treats him sometimes i wish he would just tell her to get lost
the only reason he puts up with it is cos he loves her

----------


## Lennie

True - but you can understand why she does what she does, and why she backtracks and J understands this but also knows she wants him

----------


## 9161leanne

yes true you can understand it
if it was me i would be worried about the job and the legal implications of it all
and think it is that that becca worries about the most, not the marriage as she clearly dont feel anything for jake anymore, think she loves him like a sister would her brother or as a best friend

its so difficult as a viewer tho to watch her keep chopping and changing

it does say in the inside soap that the affair becomes more gripping in the next few weeks so doesnt look like its over between them and for next issue it says 

will jake discover becca`s baby lies

dont know what that means, unless it has something to do with her taking the pill and him discovering it

----------


## Em

Or did she actually get her period and is pretending?

If not maybe hefinds out she doesnt want a baby?

----------


## 9161leanne

exactly my thoughts
cos i mean in the all about soap magazine it was talking about becca being pregnant and sounded like she was having a real hard time cos she wasnt sure who the father was

and soaps certainly know how to shock us

----------


## Lennie

I think its either he finds out that she doesnt want a baby or he finds out that she is on the pill

----------


## di marco

> I think its either he finds out that she doesnt want a baby or he finds out that she is on the pill


i think its probably that he finds out shes gone back on the pill

----------


## Angeltigger

> *Must see* - a photoshoot of Chris and Ali in inside soap magazine  - they are looking great


could you scan the picture in- as most people don't get this magizine

----------


## deadlyvampiress

arg, i've had just about as much as I can stand of Justin and Becca. I hate them enough in their individual storylines; putting them together is just plain torture; I'll have the sick bucket ready or alternatively record hollyoaks and fast forwards any scenes with them in it......ergh

----------


## eastenders mad

i know it is getting quite boring now.

----------


## Lennie

*I watched the Ch4 episode -*

Liked the scene in the classroom with J/Becca - everything J said to Becca was the truth and Becca knows this deep down but is in denial as always - loved the line where J says 'i have done everything you asked me, and we are still here' - the line made me   :Sad:  

Also liked Jake's talk which contrast with Becca's face, which was saying to us thats how she feels about J, also when J saw the empty chair, his face made me   :Sad:  

Loved the bit where Becca touched his hand (she keeps insisting that it was a mistake and she doesnt have feelings for him then why touch his hand, like that???)

*Did watch the E4 episode -*

Mandy was pretty sweet to Becca, as i was bit concerned how Mandy would react but she was good about it and tried to get Becca to open up about it and her feelings.
Liked the bit where Becca said 'i dont know how it happen, i dont know how to explain it' , Becca really needs to open to Mandy about J (how he is as a person and not just some 16 yrs old boy Mandy says that he is) and also about her feelings.
Liked the bit where she defended J saying he would do that, as i know him better then you do - something along them lines she said.
Today again we saw how uncomfortable Becca is with Jake.

----------


## Lennie

Also liked the bit where she put her finger on J's name when the second text came lol, and the first one was good, coz he was getting to her and also the way she hid her phone when Jake walked in lol

I liked the fact that in Il Gnosh - Becca was miles away, thinking about you know who  

I think Becca has realised while she was looking at Tony/Mandy that they get on with each other, smile/laugh around each other and are comfortable with each other, talking to each other - that these things she cant do with Jake anymore.

----------


## Lennie

Did anybody notice in the E4 episode on friday where Mandy asked Becca if she loves J and Becca answered 'No coz its over' rather then saying No coz its not true

----------


## Lennie

*Watched the E4 episode*

Loved it - especially the the scene where J goes he will move away and find someone else (who he will love, and cant take his eyes off = all these things he was actually talking about was Becca) - it was so heart wrenching, he also had tears in his eyes.
And also him telling Becca to say it, and she does  

Loved the speech about what J's idea of romance is - and i agree it means more then flowers and chocolates.

I have to say i did like him giving that Othello ticket and on it written I love you.

Also liked him saying a quote from the play.

----------


## crazy_aimee_123

loved the ticket giving, god i would have melted so bad if he did that to me. twas a very sweet gesture. very nice touch when becca practically shouted at him not to leave, and justin was telling her to 'say it'. regardless, she should have told him she loved him rather that using the word 'want'. thats my only criticism. :Smile:

----------


## x Amby x

Awwwww Justin, hes soooo sweet writing 'I Love You' on the ticket. I agree with crazy_aimee_123, i would have melted too  :Smile:  xxxx

----------


## Angeltigger

i would have melted too- but not seen it yet- so i can not wait now

----------


## Lennie

Todays e4 episode was good -

I loved their chat in bed and the way they were touching and holding each other - felt so right and comfortable

----------


## crazy_aimee_123

totally agree lennie, it made a huge contrast to christmas with becca rushing out of the house and out of the situation. still annoyed she hasnt said 'love' yet, but time will tell...

----------


## x Amby x

Justin and Becca belong together! I agree they were well sweet in bed together holding hands and stuff!  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Lennie

I so agree - its like they have that closeness and also the fact that they could talk about Jake, and Becca felt really comfortable laying there and talking about the Lisa thing with him, as she has never talked about her to anyone and how she felt about it.

I think it was very adult of J to admit he preferred it when he didn't know Jake and thought he was worthless but now having spent time with him he can see that he isn't  :Sad: 

I am glad that Becca realises/knew that with the Lisa/Jake thing that everything changed with Jake, and then it bloody makes me mad thinking why the hell did she marry him lol

----------


## Lennie

*E4 episode*

Becca knew exactly what Jake had in mind the moment she got in from school lol

No wonder it was getting on her nerves - it was good to see her finally tell him about their relationship is lacking passion - not that Jake got what she was trying to say, i got the feeling today that Becca wants Jake to be like J - but he never is going to be - her saying being passionate and sponteneous.
I also noticed that when Becca has a serious talk with Jake about their reletionship - i think she thinks twice before she says something but with J she doesnt think, it just comes out naturally.

I just cringe at Jake attempts of being romantic - it puts me off.

Did you see the contrast between Jake/Becca talk in bed to J/Becca's talk in bed

----------


## girl2

I am starting to worry about peoples obsession with the justin/becca relationship. Aren't you forgetting she is breaking the law as teacher and pupils cant have any other relationship than one at school. I hope channel 4 will make sure she is sacked from her position and is dealt with by the law, otherwise it is showing teachers in a very bad light. 
P.s I cant remember a teacher dressing like her when i was at school in fact i have seen more clothes on nights out clubbing

----------


## Lennie

*E4 episode*

Shame there was so little of J/Becca scenes, they again in bed lol - but i liked the bit where J asked Becca 'are you happy?' and she answered 'yes, when i am with you' - that was cute  :Big Grin:

----------


## gbnut

> I am starting to worry about peoples obsession with the justin/becca relationship. Aren't you forgetting she is breaking the law as teacher and pupils cant have any other relationship than one at school. I hope channel 4 will make sure she is sacked from her position and is dealt with by the law, otherwise it is showing teachers in a very bad light. 
> P.s I cant remember a teacher dressing like her when i was at school in fact i have seen more clothes on nights out clubbing


i tottally agree

it is so wrong and it is dragging out.  They need to end this story soon

----------


## Angeltigger

> I am starting to worry about peoples obsession with the justin/becca relationship. Aren't you forgetting she is breaking the law as teacher and pupils cant have any other relationship than one at school. I hope channel 4 will make sure she is sacked from her position and is dealt with by the law, otherwise it is showing teachers in a very bad light. 
> P.s I cant remember a teacher dressing like her when i was at school in fact i have seen more clothes on nights out clubbing


 *We do know that it is wrong- it just that it can happen in real life and hollyoaks does things that happen in real life*

----------


## Chris_2k11

Hmm... this thread is getting rather long and began in June. Maybe this should be closed and a new one opened?  :Searchme:

----------


## Angeltigger

why should this one be closed and start another one... it long as there loads to say

----------


## Em

I think Birks means a new thread the same as this be started - if you just joined the forums its a lot to read through! also the stuff at the start isnt as relevant anymore   :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I think Birks means a new thread the same as this be started - if you just joined the forums its a lot to read through! also the stuff at the start isnt as relevant anymore


Yep exactly. This is nearly a 100 pages long!!

----------


## Angeltigger

well than if you want to have a new thread than maybe the current espiode thing should be updated.. like they do on Eastenders and Emmerdale.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> well than if you want to have a new thread than maybe the current espiode thing should be updated.. like they do on Eastenders and Emmerdale.


Yep, that's getting rather long now aswell...

----------


## Em

> well than if you want to have a new thread than maybe the current espiode thing should be updated.. like they do on Eastenders and Emmerdale.


This isnt really current episode discussion though is it? Its really only for posts about Justin Jake and Becca, so a new thread with the same title would be good

----------


## Angeltigger

this is one topic as it what it is- of course the old posts will not related to now as it was in june- but with the Current episode discussion there more writing..

----------


## di marco

i think threads seem to be closed and new ones opened when they get to 100 pages

----------


## Angeltigger

not all thread are closed when they reach 100 pages

----------


## Lennie

Guys, do you want me to open another thread? as i opened this one  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> not all thread are closed when they reach 100 pages


thats why i said they seem to be, not that they definitely are, the ones that have been closed have been about 100 pages

----------


## di marco

> Guys, do you want me to open another thread? as i opened this one


if you want to. id wait til there is a mod on to close this one though so that they arent conversations still going on in 2 threads

----------


## Angeltigger

well i don't see why we should have another thread..

----------


## Chris_2k11

> well i don't see why we should have another thread..


Tigs have you seen the size of it! There's 8 months worth of posts in here!

----------


## Angeltigger

yeah i know that it as people have loads to say- you can do it i am just giving my opinon- which is what i am allowed to do.. the current one will need to be new too than

----------


## Angeltigger

> Tigs have you seen the size of it! There's 8 months worth of posts in here!


there 8-9 months worth is Current Episode Discussion

----------


## Chris_2k11

> there 8-9 months worth is Current Episode Discussion


Yeah exactly, and i've already agreed that it's about time that was closed too.

----------


## Angeltigger

okay- well it up to lennie if she want to do another one

----------


## Angeltigger

so what have we decided- we going to have a new one

----------


## Chris_2k11

Dunno, it's up to Lennie. She was the one who started the thread...

----------


## Lennie

Shall we wait to get to 100 pages??? - and then open a new one???

Or just open one now??? - coz J/Becca are not in it for about 2 weeks and also its the start of a full blown affair

----------


## Chris_2k11

Completely up to you Lennie  :Smile:  I don't mind either way  :Smile:

----------


## Lennie

Ok - what shall i name it??? Justin/Becca/Jake - Thread 2???

I will open it tomorrow  :Smile:

----------


## harmaniac

when you put it like that lennie- it might be worth starting a new one now...natural pause i guess!

----------


## Angeltigger

You can call it what you said- Justin/Becca/Jake - Thread 2???

----------


## Lennie

> You can call it what you said- Justin/Becca/Jake - Thread 2???


Ok - i will call it that, i will open one up tomorrow for sure (as today i am off to Birmingham to see my mum's family - thats gonna be a hassle lol) - need to decide what to write in my first post for the new thread lol

I am hoping to get more spoilers on tuesday from the new soap magazines for J/Becca  :Big Grin:

----------


## Angeltigger

or you could want until tuesday than you will have more spoliers

----------


## Angeltigger

> Shall we wait to get to 100 pages??? - and then open a new one???
> 
> Or just open one now??? - coz J/Becca are not in it for about 2 weeks and also its the start of a full blown affair


 _Never read this post- just read it on a e-mail- i think we should wait until there loads of spoliers to start a new one (which is when they come back)- i sure will miss justin..... so we might not have spolier for 2 weeks as that when they come back- but like chris said is up to you- this is just what i think- is that becasue justin is on that show two for us.._

----------


## Bryan

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...218#post342218

closing thread

----------

